# Your Opinion is Bad and You Should Feel Bad: The Thread



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Inspired by the unpopular comic opinions thread. You just come in and post some opinions you hold about different movies or the industry in general and maybe discuss them with others. But let's try to be respectful here, as they are, indeed, opinions.

I'll start by stating that I believe that just because someone's favorite movie list doesn't have a bunch of old, obscure, or foreign movies doesn't make it a bad list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

someone hurt your feelings Stunna? I don't think that is an unpopular movie opinion.


----------



## Friday (Sep 23, 2011)

Godfather sucked.
So did Avatar.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> someone hurt your feelings Stunna? I don't think that is an unpopular movie opinion.



No one hurt _my_ feelings. I just get sick of going on Rotten Tomatoes, seeing a feature where some celebrity gives his or her top five favorite movies, and then all the comments are judging it based on how obscure their chosen films are.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

- Bride of Frankenstein is inferior to Frankenstein (1931). The former is cheesy, ruins Frankenstein's character and is ultimately a pointless movie. 
- The Academy Awards even from an artsy film buffs perspective, is essentially worthless. 
- Ikiru isn't that emotional, has bad acting and has a lot of pointless scenes. 
- The Hurt Locker is rubbish. 
- Disney animated movies aren't that good, and are wildly overrated by people from my generation or younger.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> - Disney animated movies aren't that good, and are wildly overrated by people from my generation or younger.


**


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Denzel Washington isn't a top tier actor, or even close to one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

furious george is bi-curious


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No one hurt _my_ feelings. I just get sick of going on Rotten Tomatoes, seeing a feature where some celebrity gives his or her top five favorite movies, and then all the comments are judging it based on how obscure their chosen films are.



Ooh, if you're not a fan of RT, you probably won't like how they've started putting a "Fresh" sticker on recent well-rated movies' Blu-Ray covers. My copy of X-men: First Class had it on it, and I was like, "WTF, are you serious?"

Anyway, some of mine:

-to quote the Nostalgia Critic: "I have a confession to make.....I like Spider-man 3"
-the 1st and 3rd Transformers movie are excellent, and the 2nd was pretty good
-I prefer the remake of The Longest Yard to the original (the original's uniforms were poorly chosen, you couldn't tell who the fuck was playing on what team, and they completely forgot to wrap up the whole "warden threatening to frame Burt" subplot which the remake remembered to wrap up)
-The Last Airbender had good music, good costume and set design, followed the story of Book 1 fairly well, the special effects were okay, and Iroh and Zuko's acting was decent. Everything else sucked majorly, but those pros make me think those claiming it's one of the worse movies ever are just being overly butt-hurt
-Jurassic Park 3 was okay (2 sucked, especially since the protagonists are total dicks if you look at it rationally)


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 23, 2011)

LoTR films arent that good.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> furious george is bi-curious


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_Scarface is an average film and Al Pacino's performance was one of his worst.

Star wars is overrated.

The Hurt locker deserved it's Oscar win.

Terminator > Terminator:Judgement Day 

Brad Pitt is underrated and has a consistently chosen great movies to star in._

More to come, I think


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Death Proof was more enjoyable then Inglorious Basterds. 

The Passion of The Christ was a very good and well-directed movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minds is the greatest romantic film of all time._

_A Clock Work Orange is just OK._

_The Departed was Martin Scorsese's greatest Gangster Film. _

_Will Smith is "meh"._


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds was a lie. Hardly what it was advertised as. Not only that it was boring as hell too.

Not a bad movie, but really really overrated imo.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_Disney's classic films are overrated and Pixar is saving their assess.  _


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

I find most recent comic books films average. The likes of Thor, Iron Man and Xmen are incredibly overrated.

Darren Aronofsky is an unoriginal one trick pony.

Nolan is to movies what Gaga is to music. All smokes and mirrors.

I like Titanic, say what you want but it's one of the most detailed and well directed movies of the last decade. Yes it's overblown splendour but it's so entertaining for a shallow love film.

I'm gonna get killed for this but I don't particularly like Scarlett Johansson, Anne Hathaway or Natalie Portman that much. Other than a spark here and there I find them dull and lacking yet they get the best female roles around.

Obligatory come at me bro.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel like this will slowly become a troll thread...
But anyway.

- Stanley Kubrick is an overrated pretentious schmuck.
- Brad Pitt is an overrated pretentious schmuck.
- George Lucas is a talentless money grabbing machine whose sole original success is riding on the shoulders of very talented editors and composer.
- 80% of Disney movies are crap or mediocrity which completely bastardized the original source material.
- Almost all black actors who got Oscar, got it just to shut up the black actors guild (even though there are always very talented black actors worthy of it, but overlooked)
- Oscar is crap.
- All other awards are crap.
- Arthouse is crap.
- James Cameron doesn't know how to make movies, he knows how to make money and very good at it.
- Nicolas Cage is a horrible actor and not one bit enjoyable.
- Highlander is underrated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think the George Lucas thing is an unpopular opinion.

How is Brad Pitt pretentious though? Seems like a normal guy to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

> Nicolas Cage is a horrible actor and not one bit enjoyable.



See the Title of thread man.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Nic Cage is a bad actor, but I enjoy watching him all the same.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

-The Original Star Wars Trilogy is overrated, where as a prequels are underrated and so they end up evening out

-Avatar was very pretty, but it had nothing of substance other then that

-Young guns is the best western Ever

-Dark knight was great but over hyped because of Ledger's death

-Spiderman 3 was great

-Michale bay is good at what he dose [Making action movies] and makes no apologizes for it, that why he gets the hate he dose

-There should of only been one godfather


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> -Avatar was very pretty, but it had nothing of substance other then that
> 
> -Dark knight was great but over hyped because of Ledger's death



These aren't unpopular opinions. They couldn't be any more popular.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> These aren't unpopular opinions. They couldn't be any more popular.



I am talking about unpopular with *real *people


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I am talking about unpopular with *real *people



I'm sure that makes perfect sense. Elaborate.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

hm..what does that mean? if you're talking about just "shallow" popcorn flick people, then wouldn't that be the same audience that thinks michael bay movies are good and spiderman 3 was awesome?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I'm sure that makes perfect sense. Elaborate.



you do know that people who bitch on the internet are usually just a vocal minority right


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> you do know that people who bitch on the internet are usually just a vocal minority right



that's a pretty vague statement. most people bitch about 9/11 sucking, and i think most people who do not use the internet would agree ~.~.

and by the way, if you're just talking about unpopular movie decisions from a commercial standpoint, how on earth can you bring up Michael Bay and Spider-man movies essentially being underrated? I hope you know people who do not like those movies are the "vocal minority".


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minds is the greatest romantic film of all time._



I'll second that. 

I like Nicholas Cage in movies that don't suck. He was good in The Rock and National Treasure, and excellent in Kick-Ass.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> that's a pretty vague statement. most people bitch about 9/11 sucking, and i think most people who do not use the internet would agree ~.~.
> 
> and by the way, if you're just talking about unpopular movie decisions from a commercial standpoint, how on earth can you bring up Michael Bay and Spider-man movies essentially being underrated? I hope you know people who do not like those movies are the "vocal minority".



 i was covering a bunch of different topics that came to my mind when i read the thread title


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i was covering a bunch of different topics that came to my mind when i read the thread title



then you best specify next time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Nic Cage is a bad actor, but I enjoy watching him all the same.



I think Nic Cage WAS a great actor (Red Rock West, Adaptation, Face/Off, Leaving Las Vegas, Raising Arizona) and is still capable of giving an awesome performance (Bat Lieutenant, Kick-Ass).

However, he's sadly reached a point in his life where he feels compelled to take every single role thrown his way.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

_The Shawshank Redemption_.... sup' with that? I don't get it. 

It wasn't a bad move by any stretch but its currently ranked #1 on IMDB's top 250 and people talk about it like its sex on a Krispy Kreme donut. I don't see the appeal. 

Come back to me after you've seen _Cool Hand Luke_, a real prison flick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think Nic Cage WAS a great actor (Red Rock West, Adaptation, Face/Off, Leaving Las Vegas, Raising Arizona) and is still capable of giving an awesome performance (Bat Lieutenant, Kick-Ass).
> 
> However, he's sadly reached a point in his life where he feels compelled to take every single role thrown his way.



there's no shame in that, Christopher Walken is the same , as long as there having fun they dont give a shit


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

The endings to Superman and Superman II almost ruin the movies for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _The Shawshank Redemption_.... sup' with that? I don't get it.
> 
> It wasn't a bad move by any stretch but its currently ranked #1 on IMDB's top 250 and people talk about it like its sex on a Krispy Kreme donut. I don't see the appeal.
> 
> Come back to me after you've seen _Cool Hand Luke_, a real prison flick.



ive always thought Shawshank being #1 was a somewhat random choice.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

well at least the thread title is honest


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

For anyone who stalks me, some of these might look familiar. I tend to repeat myself, so I've probably mentioned a few of these already.

-The Godfather is a well-made film, but it's not enjoyable.
-I don't like Die Hard (negs in 3...2...1)
-Just because something's in black and white and/or French doesn't automatically mean that it's good. And, no, it doesn't make you profound for liking it.
-Yes, it does make you an idiot if you refuse to watch a movie just because it has subtitles [this is more unpopular IRL than online, I think]
-Titanic was a good movie.
-Taylor Lautner is just not attractive. His forehead looks like it's trying to eat the rest of his face. And his acting is sub-par at best.
-The My Bloody Valentine remake was good ("good" being a relative term--it was "horror movie good")
-I like a lot of animated kid films more than I like a lot of live-action adult films.






Zen-aku said:


> I am talking about unpopular with *real *people



I actually get what you're trying to say.
Er, I think.
People that I know IRL have completely different opinions than people I know online. I don't want to say that the people I know IRL are popcorn munching morons who will accept anything colorful that's played on a big screen (no, see, because I am a respectful person who would never insinuate something mean about someone because I'm just a perfect little angel) but their opinions on movies are significantly less "refined" than the opinions I've read on here. 

Some opinions that are popular online (for example: Michael Sera is annoying, the Dark Knight is overrated, etc.) aren't popular among the people I know IRL.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 23, 2011)

-The Original Star Wars Trilogy is overrated, good but overrated.
-LOTR movies are mediocre at best.
-Schwarzenegger is a bad actor, and he can only do robots or some other emotionless character that dosen't requite much acting.
-Stallone is a bad actor.
-Stanly Kubric is overated, he is a good director, but the only movie he has done that i would catalog as a masterpice is A Clockwork Orange.
-2001: A Space Odyssey is just boring.
-Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is a good movie, weird specially considering it was made by tim burto, but good.
-Roberto Benigni is an awful and annoying actor.
-La vita ? bella is extremly overrated, and it's just a pretentious movie, full of ridiculous and implausible scenes.
-The Titanic is a mediocre movie at best.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer Batman Returns to The Dark Knight, and I think 2001 is pretentious and a snore-fest.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> and I think 2001 is pretentious and a snore-fest.



That's not what you said in the movie thread.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes it is. :/

I originally praised it due to some asinine obligation I felt to adore the movie like everyone else, but I have since changed my mind and posted so quite a few times in the rate thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Batman forever was the best movie out of the original franchise


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Man, Zen-aku, I gotta say I disagree with almost everything you say.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yes it is. :/
> 
> I originally praised it due to some asinine obligation I felt to adore the movie like everyone else, but I have since changed my mind and posted so quite a few times in the rate thread.



I would say its good you're thinking for yourself, but is it really good if it = bad taste?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 23, 2011)

Benjamin Button can't really compare to Forest Gump and is highly underrated.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Wouldn't be the first time people on here have told me I have bad taste.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Man, Zen-aku, I gotta say I disagree with almost everything you say.






> Wouldn't be the first time people on here have told me I have bad taste.


 At least you acknowledge it


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 23, 2011)

Cries and Whispers is a boring movie, highly overated, and is the worst Bergman
movie is have seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

2001: A space odyssey being labeled as boring isn't really unpopular either .


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> 2001: A space odyssey being labeled as boring isn't really unpopular either .



VERY true but I was going to give this thread a break and let it go.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Everyone else in this section seems to love it enough. 

I guess it's an unpopular opinion by internet standards?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Everyone else in this section seems to love it enough.
> 
> I guess it's an unpopular opinion by internet standards?



it's pretty mixed. same goes for this section as well. also, that movie has been praised way before people started using the internet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

bruce lee's way isn't a good kung fu movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer the Prince of Egypt to The Ten Commandments if only because of how the former handles the relationship between Moses and Rameses, and because of "There can be Miracles".


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

which Ten Commandment movie ? (i am such a nerd :ho).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

lol, the 1956 version with Charlton Heston.

The Prince of Egypt is also my favorite animated DreamWorks movie until How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I prefer the Prince of Egypt to The Ten Commandments if only because of how the former handles the relationship between Moses and Rameses, and because of "There can be Miracles".



All the white people playing Egyptians in Ten Commandments is really distracting too. 

I understand that it's because it was made in the 50s, but still...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

let's be real, if that movie was made in 2011 the cast would still be white.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Haha, yeah. I actually prefer The Prince of Egypt in a couple ways actually, such as the portrayal of Moses. I love Heston, but I just found his Moses too confident in comparison.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> let's be real, if that movie was made in 2011 the cast would still be white.



Yeah, probably. 

And Taylor Lautner would be playing Moses opposite Robert Pattinson as Ramses.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minds is the greatest romantic film of all time._


It's the best film of the last decade.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Haha, yeah. I actually prefer The Prince of Egypt in a couple ways actually, such as the portrayal of Moses. *I love Heston, but I just found his Moses too confident in comparison*.



This right here makes up for your Rocky V mishap. I couldn't agree more. 

Heston's portrayal totally missed the point of Moses... that being he didn't deserve to be the one to lead the Israelites to freedom. He was a murderer with a speech impediment, not this Gary Stu that they made him out to be. 

Still loved both Prince of Egypt and The Ten Commandments.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Now I have to see this movie.

And I probably won't like it as much as I think I will. 

*Edit* Yes, my name's been cleared!


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind was incredible.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

the title is too long.


Heston in general isn't a very talented actor. Likable guy, but not a good at making appropriate personas.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It's the *second* best film of the last decade.



Fixed for you!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

> Regardless of quality, if a movie is too long, I will never watch it. Or at least it'll take me forever to do so. It took me ages to see The Godfather, and I've yet to completely see Part II.

> Kiki's Delivery Service is my favorite Miyazaki movie, but I don't know why.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 23, 2011)

-Narnia movies fricking blow to me. Well, even the books do for me too. Maybe because C.S. Lewis is just a kiddie version of J.R.R. Tolkien. But anyway I find the characters dull and the battles not that good at all. The special effects are the only good things I can make out from that movie series.
-Transformers 1 was awesome, even if just the ending. Megatron and Optimus' fight was pretty cool. It's a shame the last 2 made a joke of Megs.
-Also I can't believe how many people hate Disney. But I'm not gonna argue with their opinions.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

@Stunna what that's just dumb :|

some of these responses make me laugh so far Ennoea is the champ but Rukia and VBD are making a good case

and some people continue to not use the word overrated properly


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't care. Screw me if I don't want to sit in one spot for three and a half hours unless I'm in just the right mood.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

well ok if you're not or are in the mood thats a lot different from NEVER EVER


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 23, 2011)

-And Passion of the Christ is just a gore fest that capitalizes on the suffering of Jesus and has no substance because of that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I said "or it will take me a long time."


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

well yes it would take a long time it's over three hours

:]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Speed Racer. /come at me


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Noomi Rapace gets too much credit for her Lisbeth Salander character.  Have you guys seen the trailer for Sherlock Holmes 2?  She's channeling Lisbeth again!


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like Speed Racer. /come at me



Nothing to come at you about. That movie is Fun personified


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I know right. Especially that last scene, it's a blast.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> > Regardless of quality, if a movie is too long, I will never watch it. Or at least it'll take me forever to do so. It took me ages to see The Godfather, and I've yet to completely see Part II.
> 
> > Kiki's Delivery Service is my favorite Miyazaki movie, but I don't know why.



> I am disappointed.

> Kiki's Delivery service was the first Miyazaki film I watched( I was nine at the time) I didn't know that until this year. I remember it being a lot slower than the animated shows I was used too at that age.

I can't believe you enjoyed speed racer. I usually don't remember bad movies, so the fact that I remember that piece of turd is a testament to it's terribleness.

It's right down there with.

Jury Duty and Home Alone 4 for the title of _worst films I have watched_.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't know if this is unpopular or not, but the first thirty minutes to an hour of Spider-Man 3 was better than 1 and 2, but it was completely ruined later on.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minds is the greatest romantic film of all time._
> 
> _A Clock Work Orange is just OK._
> 
> ...



 .....Eternal Sunshine sucked ass 

let me see

Avatar ...both of them were god  awful

Godfather ...an overrated movie 

Titanic ......a very awful snooze fest 

and Tom Hanks is the greatest actor ever .....pek


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like Speed Racer. /come at me



I don't get why people hate this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

For the same reason people hated Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't know if this is unpopular or not, but the first thirty minutes to an hour of Spider-Man 3 was better than 1 and 2, but it was completely ruined later on.



I don't think so. the start of Spider-man 3 was bad ass.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> For the same reason people hated Alice in Wonderland.


Really? I hate Alice in Wonderland because there's literally something about the movie where I can't make it to the 30 minute mark without falling asleep. I think it's called boredom.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't get why people hate this movie.



Because People expected the Matrix with Cars and instead got a Live Action Anime


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_The Spider-Man films are overrated. 
_
The first was OK.
The second was meh.
The third is one of the top 3 worst superhero films I have ever seen.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I don't get why people hate this movie.



Because 200 things were flying across the screen in every frame, the pacing was terrible, and it was obnoxious.

That's why I didn't like it. I didn't hate it, but it bored me.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

This is the best analogy I can make:

Speed Racer was a poorly done Scott Pilgrim vs. the World.  A lot of the same techniques were utilized but were far less effective.  A live action version shouldn't be made sometimes.  I pray that the Akira movie will never be made.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

I think anything can be adapted into a live action movie and end up being good. I'm fairly optimistic about Akira.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _The Spider-Man films were overrated.
> _
> The first was OK.
> The second was meh.
> The third is one of the top 3 worst superhero films I have ever seen.



Spider-Man was okay.

Spider-Man 2 was really good.

Spider-Man 3, though bad, I found enjoyable.

There are quite a few bad movies I enjoy regardless.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I think anything can be adapted into a live action movie and end up being good. I'm fairly optimistic about Akira.


Come on now.  With James Franco as the lead?  Because that has been discussed.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Because People expected the Matrix with Cars and instead got a Live Action Anime



It's Speed Racer, if people were expecting grim seriousness and not outright cheese, they should have watched the show.



Violent By Design said:


> I think anything can be adapted into a live action movie and end up being good. I'm fairly optimistic about Akira.



Optimistic? is that another word for Dreading?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Speaking of superhero movies, here's my next one..... 

_Kick-Ass_ was bad. Not overrated, but bad. Its like it wanted to be like Kill Bill but didn't understand why Kill Bill was good.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't like Kill Bill either. At least volume one.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

James Franco is Kaneda and Leonardo DiCaprio is Testuo?? Those are official?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice Stunna.  You just gave me one.  I don't understand why Spider-man 2 is so well regarded.  I think the original is much better.  Spider-man 2 stunk.  The climax was really weak.  The villain started off as an interesting character, but was pretty disappointing by the end of the film.  The overacting really started in this film.  Tobey's face when he stopped the train... I still remember my dad and I laughing our asses off at the theater while everyone else sat stoned face.  And that was cheesy as fuck when the people on the train passed the beaten body of spider-man.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> James Franco is Kaneda and Leonardo DiCaprio is Testuo?? Those are official?



Before the movie went into developmental hell...yes those were the official castings


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Spider-Man 2 because it had a lot more action than Spider-Man 1. There wasn't much fighting in the original.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

> Before the movie went into developmental hell...yes those were the official castings


White people, eff year!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Michael Fassbender is the best actor in the world right now.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_The dialogue for 300 had some barf worthiness in it_.

"Spartans, lay down your weapons."
[a spear flies out and impales him through the chest, and he falls out of the saddle, dead]
*King Leonidas:* "Persians! Come and get them!"


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Spider-man 1 was boring and by the book


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

I think 300 sucks too to be honest.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _The dialogue for 300 had some barf worthiness in it_.



Geez, folks.  

This is *not* an unpopular opinion. Even people who loved 300 know that the acting/dialogue was horrid. That was actually apart of the appeal to them. They consider it campy.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Sep 23, 2011)

-I like Avatar and it's one of my favorite movies (in spite of its flaws). Come at me, bro. 
-I hated Juno. 
-Dark Knight is not the best movie of all time. It's one of my favorite movies, but I don't think it's the gift of the Gods and _definitely_ had some flaws.

I think that's all of my unpopular movie opinions, so far.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

The duels of the prequel trilogy of Star Wars weren't bad just because they weren't slow and appeared coordinated.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think 300 sucks too to be honest.



So do I. Enough of those damn slow motion shots!


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

A lot of venting going on in here, and not enough unpopular opinions. I demand to see stupid shit like Rukia saying Michael Fassbender is the best actor in the world. That's the real retard shit we're suppose to see in threads like these .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm interested in this new Footloose movie.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The duels of the prequel trilogy of Star Wars weren't bad just because they weren't slow and appeared coordinated.



Nope, they were bad because they were devoid of tension and human effort.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 23, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> -Schwarzenegger is a bad actor, and he can only do robots or some other emotionless character that dosen't requite much acting.
> -Stallone is a bad actor.


Definitely agree with these.

-I liked Soul Plane.
-I think Keanu Reeve's bad acting is over exaggerated and I think he's pretty decent at it.
-I at least enjoyed Spiderman 3.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Shame and A Dangerous Method will bring you to the same conclusion, VBD.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm interested in this new Footloose movie.


Me too.


Furious George said:


> Nope, they were bad because they were devoid of tension and human effort.


The first part is arguable, but lack of human effort? wtf does that even mean?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm assuming bicurious george is referring to how robotic and unemotional everyone is in those movies.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises is going to suck.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm assuming bicurious george is referring to how robotic and unemotional everyone is in those movies.


Sure, but that has nothing to do with fight scenes.


Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight Rises is going to suck.


There's something deep inside me telling me this too, but I refuse to listen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

i just thought of one.

Wolverine: Origins is better than X-men, X2 and X3.  . 



Rukia said:


> The Dark Knight Rises is going to suck.



it has tom hardy in it. so that isn't possible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Anne Hathaway playing Catwoman cancels out Hardy's greatness.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sure, but that has nothing to do with fight scenes.
> 
> There's something deep inside me telling me this too, but I refuse to listen.




oh fight scenes.

they still did lack emotion. they were to over-choreographed, and most of the fights didn't really tell a story. darth maul vs obi and qui-gon was just stale, might as well have been ballerinas working that scene. major downgrades from the Vader fights in the original trilogy.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2011)

_The Hurt locker is better than Saving Private Ryan._


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Cypher was the most interesting character in the Matrix franchise.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Sure they don't carry the depth of the original fights, but, and forgive me, but I like to picture Jedis flipping around with lightsabers more than slowly and carefully dueling (not that there's anything wrong with that). Plus I don't think every fight has to be allegorical. I mean, what are you supposed to get out of Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan versus Maul?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I mean, what are you supposed to get out of Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan versus Maul?



 Shouldn't the question be, *what did you get* out of that fight? 

Obviously, if I was writing the script - I would have made sure you would have got something out of it. I can't tell you what you were suppose to get out of that fight, because the movie was not well written thus there was nothing to be drawn. 

Though to cover the basic premise of that fight. The movie did a terrible job at displaying Darth Maul's superiority over the two. The death of Qui Gon was almost sudden, when it should have been foreshadowed by having them struggle against Maul. Instead, the entire fight they were fighting all pretty and seemingly relatively even. They could have done things like show how wild and unsafe Qui Gon's fighting style is (which by coincidence or not, is similar to how he lives life), and that ultimately could have been the thing that cost him. 

But again, the fight fails before any contact was even made. There was no build up to Darth Maul, no grudge between the two factions, and the aftermath was ultimately not important or even impactful. 

I don't understand the allegory thing. What do you mean by that?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

You basically already replied to what I meant: I was saying that I didn't think that _every_ fight had to have some kind of deeper meaning or depth to it. Sometimes you just gotta' get from point A to point B.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You basically already replied to what I meant: I was saying that I didn't think that _every_ fight had to have some kind of deeper meaning or depth to it.



I don't get what you mean by this. Do you mean like some metaphor?

 Every fight should have some type of plot or premise to it, if that is what you're asking. Other wise, there is no point into having a fight. Especially when it is the biggest fight of an adventure movie like Star Wars.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> oh fight scenes.
> 
> they still did lack emotion. they were to over-choreographed, and most of the fights didn't really tell a story. darth maul vs obi and qui-gon was just stale, might as well have been ballerinas working that scene. major downgrades from the Vader fights in the original trilogy.



wat?

The fight from a a New Hope Was Abysmal seriously if their is one thing  George should do with his fancy new CGI is go make that fight not look like 3 yea olds with plastic swords

The three way fight was amazing, and a visual marvel

just...my god man


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Sure, but that has nothing to do with fight scenes.





Human effort= emotion like anger and movement that denote stress and things. 

In the prequel trilogy, notice how Obi-Wan and that other fruit Jedi are just sort of flipping around like tireless robots and perfectly choreographed sword strikes... yeah, you remember right? That's BORING. It sucked.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Basically yeah. And I'm not talking about fighting just to be fighting. There was a plotted reason to Qui-Gon and Obi-Wan's fight with Darth Maul: he was instructed by Sidious to kill them, and he was in their way. But i get what you're saying all the same I think.

*Edit* Why you mofos have to come and interrupt?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> wat?
> 
> The fight from a a New Hope Was Abysmal.


 Luke destroying the Death Star was awesome.That's fun movie magic to me. I don't know why people think fights only allude to light saber battles in Star Wars.  Obi Wan vs Darth Vader  isn't suppose to be flashy but it's still a lot more powerful than the shit we saw in the newer ones. 



> The three way fight was amazing, and a visual marvel
> 
> just...my god man


I could turn on the WWE and see better fights.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Human effort= emotion like anger and movement that denote stress and things.
> 
> *In the prequel trilogy, notice how Obi-Wan and that other fruit Jedi are just sort of flipping around like tireless robots and perfectly choreographed sword *strikes... yeah, you remember right? That's BORING. It sucked.



That is because their not scrubs like  Luke, or a Jank Cyborg like Vader

they are young in their prime and know what the fuck they are doing


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

*Disclaimer:* No opinions pertaining to Star Wars voiced by Zen-aku are shared by myself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

It's because George Lucas isn't a good director. Not because the characters in the movies are young (as if age really has anything to do with having great agility in their world).

Also, someone bring up another subject before we start talking about Star Wars more.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Luke destroying the Death Star was awesome.That's fun movie magic to me. I don't know why people think fights only allude to light saber battles in Star Wars.  Obi Wan vs Darth Vader  isn't suppose to be flashy but* it's still a lot more powerful than the shit we saw in the newer ones. *



your Nostalgia Goggles are blinding you



> It's because George Lucas isn't a good director. Not because the characters in the movies are young (as if age really has anything to do with having great agility in their world).


 They do, And Stop Bringing up EU shit Its All Inconsequential fanfiction when talking about the Movies


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The three way fight was amazing, and a visual marvel



   

You would think that. 

Bear in mind that this guy loves the fights too. You agree with Zen-Aku.. can you live with that, Stunna? 

*EDIT:* Screw your disclaimer. Search your heart. You know it to be true.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> wat?
> 
> The fight from a a New Hope Was Abysmal seriously if their is one thing  George should do with his fancy new CGI is go make that fight not look like 3 yea olds with plastic swords
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was a visual marvel in the same way that watching a clip of ballet on youtube is impressive.

There was absolutely no emotion in that fight. I can forgive the beginning for being so choreographed, but after Liam Neeson died Obi-Wan should have felt _something_, which should have bled through to his fighting. Instead he screams in anguish, glares at the Darth Maude or-whatever-the-fuck and then immediately goes back to the obviously choreographed fight.

That's not engaging to watch. Where's the tension? Where's the emotion? It's just two guys swinging light-up swords at each other and flipping around impressively. It doesn't feel real.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't _love_ the fights. I find them visually pleasing, but by no means in the same league as the original ones. I'm sorry if I enjoy watching space samurais jump around like there's zero-G swinging swords of concentrated energy and throwing each other across the room with telekinetic blasts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, it was a visual marvel in the same way that watching a clip of ballet on youtube is impressive.
> 
> There was absolutely no emotion in that fight. I can forgive the beginning for being so choreographed, but after Liam Neeson died Obi-Wan should have felt _something_, which should have bled through to his fighting. Instead he screams in anguish, glares at the Darth Maude or-whatever-the-fuck and then immediately goes back to the obviously choreographed fight.



No just no, he  Dose switch to a more aggressive  offense and gets pwnd easily, he is only able to kill maul when he calms himself

The only Good Fight in the Originals was the one in ROTJ


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

SO ANYWAY.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

The other Batman's before Christopher Nolan's take (which isn't perfect, but it is the best), were horrible adaptions of the cape crusader.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Batman Returns is my favorite Batman movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Its Not Right Joel Shumacher will for ever be remembered for Batman and Robin he did good things before and after that


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Well then he shouldn't have made Batman and Robin. Some things you don't deserve to live down.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

A History of Violence is Cronenbergs best film and easily top 10 of the decade


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well then he shouldn't have made Batman and Robin. Some things you don't deserve to live down.



Making the Lost boys should cancel that out thogh....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Joel Schumacher didn't make any good movies that I can think of lol. uh...lost boys..kinda?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Nope. Lost Boys was somewhat mediocre (I still like it though).


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

I really really like how this thread has become a venting one


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

_All_ unpopular threads are venting threads.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah but this one is also hilarious


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

you guys cheer me up don't ever change :]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

i will kill you


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Joel Schumacher didn't make any good movies that I can think of lol. uh...lost boys..kinda?





Stunna said:


> Nope. Lost Boys was somewhat mediocre (I still like it though).



St.Elmo's Fire [not my favorite but my brother loves it]
Lost Boys
Falling Down
A Time to Kill
Phone Booth
Bad Company


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

this one been mentioned a few times in other threads, but..


the original *King Kong* has aged terribly. it sucks.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> the original *King Kong* has aged terribly. it sucks.


Truthgasm

Both remakes are superior.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> this one been mentioned a few times in other threads, but..
> 
> 
> the original *King Kong* has aged terribly. it sucks.



This post makes me very sad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> This post makes me very sad.



 sorry bro.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

VBD's old Tyson avatar was better than his new one which currently sucks :\


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> VBD's old Tyson avatar was better than his new one which currently sucks :\



your demise by my hands is now certain


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

The Thin Red Line is THE definitive WW2 movie I don't care what anyone else says


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I think both of VbD's avatars are cool, and you're jello-tine.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Thin Red Line is THE definitive WW2 movie I don't care what anyone else says



def not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

I fucking hate Spider-Man 2 (even though the discussion ended on page 5)...

It has the best story out of the 3 but I cant help but hate Whiney ass Tobey fawning over a piss poor version of Mary Jane. Seriously, what a bitch. The fight scenes still hold up to this day, and even though I hate the Tobey train face I have to admit that was a great scene. The part when he was avoiding the cars on the street after getting tossed off the train by Doc Ock is still amazing; but I still hate the movie.

Quite possibly at the bottom of all 'legit' superhero movies for me. (And by legit I mean not shit like the original Cap movie, Nick Fury, or shit like that)


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I fucking hate Spider-Man 2 (even though the discussion ended on page 5)...
> 
> It has the best story out of the 3 but I cant help but hate Whiney ass Tobey fawning over a piss poor version of Mary Jane. Seriously, what a bitch. The fight scenes still hold up to this day, and even though I hate the Tobey train face I have to admit that was a great scene. Specially when he was avoiding the cars on the street after getting tossed off the train. All that and I still hate it though.


How is it worse than the others though? The entire trilogy was about making Peter Parker as lame as possible. Those movies had such terrible characters.

It took me years to remind myself that I actually like Spider-Man. 



> Quite possibly at the bottom of all 'legit' superhero movies for me. (And by legit I mean not shit like the original Cap movie, Nick Fury, or shit like that)


That's a cop out .


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

I dont know if this is unpopular or not i just need to say it

Tyler Perry makes me ashamed to be Black


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

You're Black? 

A-anyway, yeah, Tyler Perry's movies being bad isn't an unpopular opinion outside of his target demographic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm black too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You're Black?



*nods* couldn't you tell?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Too many darkies in this thread.

>is Black


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never seen this many Black people who liked movies IRL.

Batman Returns > Batman


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

my brothers....forgive me for everything ive said that was negative toward you all.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

S'cool.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> How is it worse than the others though? The entire trilogy was about making Peter Parker as lame as possible. Those movies had such terrible characters.
> 
> It took me years to remind myself that I actually like Spider-Man.



Spider-Man 2 is just hard to watch. I don't think I have ever seen such a pussy lead character in anything. Shit felt like a lifetime movie.

At least in SM1 it was like some power rangers shit that you could laugh at. In SM3 he smacked a bitch, thats worth some points 




Violent By Design said:


> That's a cop out .



So 

Im black too, wtf this whole time all of you guys were fellow bros!?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

You guys are showing your versatility.  No Tyler Perry discussions yet.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

I like Scissorhands!


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys are showing your versatility.  No Tyler Perry discussions yet.



Oh no you didn't....


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> amongst big film nerds it's not. but yeah, *tim burton is shitty,* and Batman (89) isn't all that good either (returns is better imo).



but.....A Nightmare before Christmas.....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys are showing your versatility.  No Tyler Perry discussions yet.


tell me you did not just say that


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

ON YOUR KNEES ROBERT!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Burton didn't direct The Nightmare Before Christmas.  He gets way too much credit for that shit.





Violent By Design said:


> tell me you did not just say that


What is Madea going to do next?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

megan fox is the greatest actress ive seen


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> but.....A Nightmare before Christmas.....



Not Burton's work, really.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> megan fox is the greatest actress ive seen



gtfo, this isn't a troll thread


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> gtfo, this isn't a troll thread



im not trolling. she was amazing in Jonah Hex


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> megan fox is the greatest actress ive seen in You Got Served



fixed


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> im not trolling. she was amazing in Jonah Hex



That's not funny! Someone make him stop!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

troll harder


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Jonah Hex is the finest western of the modern era.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Burton didn't direct The Nightmare Before Christmas.


 huh? Well ill be damned...well beetlejuice was good ....



> What is Madea going to do next?


Die hopefully....


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

and best comic book adaption to boot.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> megan fox is the greatest actress ive seen


Megan Fox isn't as bad as people make her out to be.  There are a lot of attractive women in this business that can't act.  Scarlett Johansson, Blake Lively, Brooklyn Decker, etc.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Jonah Hex is the finest western of the modern era.





Stunna said:


> troll harder


**


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

im not sure if this is unpopular, but does anyone else think Ryan Reynolds is good?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Jonah Hex is the finest western of the modern era.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> im not sure if this is unpopular, but does anyone else think Ryan Reynolds is good?



Only in Blade 3


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Back to the Future Part III > Back to the Future Part II

inb4 rukia


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> megan fox is the greatest actress ive seen



No.

Just no.

She's not the worst actress, but she definitely comes from the school of "look I'm hot" acting.
Which...isn't really acting. It's being hot. All of the characters she plays are the exact same character.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Back to the Future III is an awful film.  But it is the best the trilogy has to offer.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Megan Fox isn't as bad as people make her out to be.  There are a lot of attractive women in this business that can't act.  Scarlett Johansson, Blake Lively, Brooklyn Decker, etc. Lots of other beauties lacking talent.



Nah, she's pretty much as bad as people make her out to be. 

We might be able to chalk her work in the Transformers film up to Bay's directing, but Jonah Hex... have you *seen* that movie?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Fox Isn't that bad, she has been typecasted so you wouldn't know if she has any depth other then "hot and attitude"


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Back to the Future Part III > Back to the Future Part II
> 
> inb4 rukia





Rukia said:


> Back to the Future III is an awful film.  But it is the best the trilogy has to offer.





Stunna said:


> troll harder



10fuckingchars


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Back to the Future III is an awful film.  But it is the best the trilogy has to offer.


herp-derp.

Billy Dee Williams should have been Two-Face in Batman Forever.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

the Japanese version of "Metropolis" is superior to the German.








nah, im just playin .


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> herp-derp.
> 
> Billy Dee Williams should have been Two-Face in Batman Forever.



an Hallie berry should be Catwoman in the Dark knight rises


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

...**


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> the Japanese version of "Metropolis" is superior to the German.


YOU IDIOT OMG YOU'RE SO STUPID GO KILL YOURSELF ARGH I'M GONNA-




> nah, im just playin .



Oh, nevermind. We good. .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

True.  I avoided Jonah Hex like the plague.  I did see Jennifer's Body though.  Megan's career is basically over at this point.  Olivia Wilde is getting all the parts she used to get.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fox Isn't that bad, she has been typecasted so you wouldn't know if she has any depth other then "hot and attitude"



Well either way her career is dead (lasted 5 second longer then I expected), so we'll probably never get to see what she can do. She made some BAD choices.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

Olivia Wilde is so hot. She should be in every movie .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Good; Wilde is more attractive.

Karate Kid 2010 > Karate Kid 1984


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Well either way her career is dead (lasted 5 second longer then I expected), so we'll probably never get to see what she can do. She made some BAD choices.



never Bite the hand that feeds you*shrugs*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Skeleton Key is a bad movie, but it's fun.  I laughed my ass off when I saw it at the theater.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Karate Kid 2010 > Karate Kid 1984



 i second this


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

You know. I just got that you guys were talking about Megan Fox instead of Megan Good


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> You know. I just got that you guys were talking about Megan Fox instead of Megan Good



I noticed you made the mistake but thought it would be funnier to just let it hang in the air.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Bellatrix was a better villain than Voldemort.  And The Deathly Hallows Part 2 was terrible.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Werewolf movies >> Vampire Movies>>>>Zombie Movies


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

_1408_ was one of the best Stephen King adaptations ever made.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _1408_ was one of the best Stephen King adaptations ever made.


Did you ever see Dreamcatcher?  That movie was fucking horrible.  Morgan Freeman flying a helicopter in that film is the most ridiculous scene I have ever seen.  Just bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

IT was SHIT


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

I think the honor of worst Steven King adaptation goes to IT.

..that's not an unpopular opinion, hopefully.

EDIT: Ninja'd by zen-aku


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2011)

Comedy movies as a whole are fucking trash.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Did you ever see Dreamcatcher?  That movie was fucking horrible.  Morgan Freeman flying a helicopter in that film is the most ridiculous scene I have ever seen.  Just bad.



Nope, never saw Dreamcatcher but I've heard the horror stories about it from my sisters. Langoliers was enough for me.  

It should be noted that 1408 wasn't exactly "great"... so my saying its one of the best Stephen King adaptations is in no way a compliment.



Zen-aku said:


> IT was SHIT



First time I think I have completely agreed with you. Stephen King is bringin' folk together tonight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Nope, never saw Dreamcatcher but I've heard the horror stories about it from my sisters. Langoliers was enough for me.
> 
> It should be noted that 1408 wasn't exactly "great"... so my saying its one of the best Stephen King adaptations is in no way a compliment.
> 
> ...



it's ironic that despite being the "master of Horror" The best Stephen King Movie is the The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> it's ironic that despite being the "master of Horror" The best Stephen King Movie is the The Shawshank Redemption



Welll, I'd say Kubrick's adaptation of The Shining was a much better movie then Shawshank (though they're hard to compare) but the truly crazy thing about that is King didn't even *like* Kubrick's version. 

Not enough over-acting and spider aliens, I guess.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 23, 2011)

i though the Shinning was a bit dull to be honest

not bad mind you, just kinda boring


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 23, 2011)

LotR movies have to be some of the biggest snooze-fests I had the misfortune of sitting through. Luckily I used the time to catch up on my napping.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2011)

Could be overrated in some circles, but Tarantino is overrated, massively.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2011)

This thread is overrated.

Opinions.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Big lipped alligator moment was awesome and enjoyable.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Big lipped alligator moment was awesome and enjoyable.


Are you talking about all dogs go to heaven? If so that alligator creeped the crap out of me. 

Whenever I think of that movie I always think of...."You can NEVER come back!!" What a lie. 

-I hate a good number of Adam Sandler movies if not all of them.

-I hate movies that rely solely on gore.

-I dislike 300...

-I hate any live action movie with a talking animal in it.

-I hate all the live action transformer's movies...they can burn in the sun. They suck in every way possible. I can't even describe how much I hated the third movie. I watched the first one....wasn't impressed. Shia Lebouf is a terrible lead actor and they didn't do Optimus Prime justice. Never watched the second it looked like crap. I was basically forced to watch the third even though I knew it would suck. It sucked more than I thought it would suck. Which says a lot. I hate that movie so much. A part of me wants to write a review about how badly it sucked, but that would bring back to many bad memories.

-The new Indiana Jones' movie the Crystal Skull was absolutely horrible. Absolutely horrible. One of the worst movies I have ever seen. Everything was terrible about that movie and what a surprise...Shia Lebouf appears in another franchise tarnishing movie.

-Twilight...it was such a horrible movie that it's parody movie was better. The actress in the parody movie could even act better than the actress in the original movie. The parody sucked too, but it was still better than Twilight. I never watched Twilight until early this year. I planned on never watching it, but my friend wanted to watch it with me so we could make fun of it. I couldn't take this movie seriously. I can't even imagine how anyone could take this movie seriously. It's so bad. I couldn't stop laughing at the movie. It's sad that I used to know some crazy obsessed Twilight fans. Poor souls. I won't bother with the sequels.

I will write more later.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Are you talking about all dogs go to heaven? If so that alligator creeped the crap out of me.
> 
> Whenever I think of that movie I always think of...."You can NEVER come back!!" What a lie.
> 
> ...


Though I disagree with a couple, some of those aren't really unpopular.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

This looks more like popular movie opinions list, lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> Schwarzenegger is a bad actor, and he can only do robots or some other emotionless character that dosen't requite much acting.



On which planet is this an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Let Me In is better than Let The Right One In.  Fincher's Girl With The Dragon Tattoo will be better than the Swedish version as well.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Though I disagree with a couple, some of those aren't really unpopular.


Which ones do you not agree with? I am quite curious now. 

I assume it's Adam Sandler and 300.

I don't find Adam Sandler funny, he is the same in every movie, and I just can't stand his acting. 

300 just wasn't good. The mindless fanboys made me dislike it even more.



Hatifnatten said:


> This looks more like popular movie opinions list, lol


Trust me if you were around the people I knew then this would be an unpopular opinions list.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 24, 2011)

Watchmen was a great movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2011)

The Crystal Skull was Shit but it was better then the temple of Doom, so Indiana Jones is 2-2 on the  quality scale


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> The Crystal Skull was Shit but it was better then the temple of Doom, so Indiana Jones is 2-2 on the  quality scale


I think Temple of Doom was better. It wasn't that good of a movie, but I liked the asian kid. 

Crystal skull looked like it was written and directed by a bunch of children. Also, it had Shia Lebouf in it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Which ones do you not agree with? I am quite curious now.



I think hatred of Indy 4 is unwarranted and over-exaggerated. And talking animals don't automatically ruin movies for me, though generally they do suck.

Oh, and I think The Phantom Menace is the best of the prequel trilogy and doesn't deserve _all_ the hate it garners.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and I think The Phantom Menace is the best of the prequel trilogy and doesn't deserve _all_ the hate it garners.


I agree    .


----------



## Huntress (Sep 24, 2011)

I like jar jar binks, hes really funny


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2011)

trolling....


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Hopefully you're referring to Angel and not me, cause I'm super cereal right now.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> I like jar jar binks, hes really funny



You racist!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, and I think The Phantom Menace is the best of the prequel trilogy and doesn't deserve _all_ the hate it garners.


Oh, and to add onto this, I find Qui-Gon Jinn a very interesting character.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 24, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> - Bride of Frankenstein is inferior to Frankenstein (1931). The former is cheesy, ruins Frankenstein's character and is ultimately a pointless movie.
> - The Academy Awards even from an artsy film buffs perspective, is essentially worthless.
> - Ikiru isn't that emotional, has bad acting and has a lot of pointless scenes.
> - The Hurt Locker is rubbish.
> - Disney animated movies aren't that good, and are wildly overrated by people from my generation or younger.



See most of this is true.


I feel that movies are cookie cutter garbage nowadays, but theres still the occasional diamond in the rough.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think hatred of Indy 4 is unwarranted and over-exaggerated. And talking animals don't automatically ruin movies for me, though generally they do suck.


How so? The acting was horrible, the fake accents were horrible, too many moments for children (like the scene with Shia Lebouf swinging with the monkeys)...etc. It didn't feel like an Indiana Jones movie to me.

Name one live action movie that has talking animals that doesn't suck.  (Narnia and Harry Potter don't count as examples)


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Charlotte's Web, Babe, and Homeward Bound.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 24, 2011)

there's a live action Charlotte's Web?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

> - The Academy Awards even from an artsy film buffs perspective, is essentially worthless.



Especially from a film buff perspective tbh.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> there's a live action Charlotte's Web?



Yeah it came out in 2006 with Julia Roberts aS cHARLOTTE.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Charlotte's Web, Babe, and Homeward Bound.


I never watched the live action Charlotte's Web. I liked the first Babe when I was younger, but I am assuming I will hate it. I loved Homeward Bound when I was younger (I forgot about that movie). I give you those. Good job.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Return to Oz is better than the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Batman Forever is worse than Batman and Robin.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Batman Forever is worse than Batman and Robin.


I agree.

This idea that the franchise went down the toilet with Batman and Robin is a gross misconception.  Forever was awful.  Neon lights everywhere.  Ridiculous two-face makeup.  A woman for each half of his personality.  Cringe worthy dialogue.  Nicole Kidman completely wasted.  It was fucking terrible and it laid the roots for Batman and Robin.  Grade for Batman Forever:  F.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

That's the least of it's problems.
Movie was rewritten, cut to shreds by studio and sewn into abomination when the original draft idea was actually very decent. Everything that is stupid or doesn't make any sense - was pretty clever and made sense, or didn't exist at all.
Batman and Robin at least knew exactly what it wanted to be from the get go, however bad it may turned out. I expected nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you seen it recently?  It sucked 10 years ago.  Can you imagine how awful an experience it must be now?


----------



## Friday (Sep 24, 2011)

Harry potter's ending was so anticlimatic


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Friday said:


> Harry potter's ending was so anticlimatic


Do you mean the new one?

Definitely not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2011)

i like batman forever...


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally thought of a good one.


The Big Lebowski is a boring movie.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 24, 2011)

Infernal Affairs > The Departed 

Daft Punks score on Tron Legacy is overrated, Chemical Brothers score for Hanna is better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Gangs Of New York* > Infernal Affairs > The Departed



Fixed for you


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Fixed for you



The only thing great about that movie was Bill.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Return to Oz is better than the Wizard of Oz.


That's a new one. I love both of those, but haven't seen the latter in years.


Hatifnatten said:


> Batman Forever is worse than Batman and Robin.


That's new to me too.


typhoon72 said:


> I finally thought of a good one.
> 
> 
> The Big Lebowski is a boring movie.


And that.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 24, 2011)

The godfather films are all rubbish in my opinion. They were long and very boring, also never understood the whole obsession with stars wars, never liked any of them either to be honest.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

If you hate the Big Lebowski you hate fun

true story


----------



## Kanali (Sep 24, 2011)

I seem to be the only one that liked X-Men 3. I have no fond memories of X-Men 1 though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

X-Men was okay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 24, 2011)

Kanali said:


> I seem to be the only one that liked X-Men 3. I have no fond memories of X-Men 1 though.



X-men 3 was Cool, i was glad they killed cyclops off early, the only real problem i had with it was Magneto's lapse in judgment with the whole bridge thing

Also i think it should of ended with Wolverine Dieing [note i love wolverine]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2011)

The fact that Heath Ledger died didn't make people overhype TDK as much as hey did. At least not to the extent many people say it did.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, I think this thread is actually working. No real raging flame and I do feel myself better just getting some stuff out.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

I liked the Seed Of Chucky.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2011)

Daredevil was a decent movie, it definitely wasn't terrible.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 24, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> -I hate a good number of Adam Sandler movies if not all of them.
> 
> -I hate movies that rely solely on gore.
> 
> -I dislike 300...



I agree with these, specially with the first, i usually try to stay away of any movie with Adam Sandler on it.




Amuro said:


> Infernal Affairs > The Departed


I agree with this too i felt that the romance in The Departed was very forced, and kinda ruined the tension at momments.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 24, 2011)

Parallax said:


> If you hate the Big Lebowski you hate fun
> 
> true story



I dont hate it, but I do think its a bit boring. Its just okay for me.

/kanyeshrug


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, I think this thread is actually working. No real raging flame and I do feel myself better just getting some stuff out.



Then I have succeeded.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I agree with these, specially with the first, i usually try to stay away of any movie with Adam Sandler on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this too i felt that the romance in The Departed was very forced, and kinda ruined the tension at momments.


I am glad you agree.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Game of Thrones was disappointing. It rushed through the source material with no interest to it, ignoring and changing a lot of small key details. Despite the impressive visuals it had no actual scale and grandness of the books and the casting was terrible for the most part.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2011)

I liked the new Apes movie better than the originals.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I do too.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 24, 2011)

I enjoyed the entire Matrix trilogy. I own it on DVD.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

I like some Adam Sandler movies, in fact they're alot funnier than the likes of Knocked Up, Hangover and it's brethren.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmmmmm the problem with threads like this is it is hard to parse at this point exactly what unpopular opinions are but I got a few that qualify I think.

-Gamer was one of my absolute favorite movies of the last decade.

-The Spirit is an amazing movie and one of my favorite comic book films

-Michael Bay is the best working director right now at big budget action direction, and I will see anything he does because of it and like anything he does as long as the action outweighs the stupid

That is all I got right now.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like some Adam Sandler movies, in fact they're alot funnier than the likes of Knocked Up, *Hangover* and it's brethren.



Hey! The Hangover is amazing! 

TBH, I liked Adam Sandler a lot more as a kid. We own [almost] every movie that he was in from 1995-2004, and I still like watching them for nostalgic value (and still find them pretty funny), but his humor is really juvenile. I could see why people don't like him.

And some of his more recent movies have been terrible. And I'm also upset at him for allowing his company to make that Bucky Larson shit. (And writing for it, apparently. Wtf Adam?)


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Best Adam Sandler movie is The Wedding Singer.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2011)

The Wedding Singer doesn't have Shooter McGavin so that is wrong.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

You know what I really liked? 50 First Dates.



> -Gamer was one of my absolute favorite movies of the last decade.







> -The Spirit is an amazing movie and one of my favorite comic book films







> -Michael Bay is the best working director right now at big budget action direction, and I will see anything he does because of it and like anything he does as long as the action outweighs the stupid





You sir win the thread with your ridiculous opinions. People let's point and laugh at him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't agree with any of those three.  But his positive opinion of The Spirit is the most puzzling to me.  I've never met anyone that liked that movie.  I can't even begin to fathom how someone could enjoy it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree.

>points at Taleran

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You know what I really liked? 50 First Dates.



YES

This movie gets way more hate than it deserves. It's easily one of the best "chick flicks" out there. 
I think people got too bogged down in how the premise is a little creepy and then just made up their minds to hate it.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2011)

You all just mad that your unpopular opinions aren't nearly as good as mine.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Brah. I like The Phantom Menace.

...

No, you're right.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 24, 2011)

This may be one too I am not sure.

-My favorite short in the Animatrix is World Record.

oh and

-Burton Batman movies & All the Superman movies I can't stand any of them.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like some Adam Sandler movies, in fact they're alot funnier than the likes of Knocked Up, Hangover and it's brethren.


I haven't seen any of those movies so I can't say. I don't plan on ever watching them. I haven't seen every Adam Sandler movie so I might like some of them.



Taleran said:


> Hmmmmmm the problem with threads like this is it is hard to parse at this point exactly what unpopular opinions are but I got a few that qualify I think.
> 
> -Gamer was one of my absolute favorite movies of the last decade.
> 
> ...


I heard the first two movies you listed were terrible. I haven't watch them myself. Very unpopular opinions.

I will have to laugh at your Michael Bay comment though. Sorry. Transformers 3 was one of the worst movies I have ever seen. He can never live that down in my mind. He is one of the worst directors in my opinion. Congrats on your unpopular opinion. You have beaten me so far. I will look through movies and surely find something that will give me the most unpopular opinion. 

*cough*ShiaLeboufsucks*cough*



Jena said:


> Hey! The Hangover is amazing!
> 
> TBH, I liked Adam Sandler a lot more as a kid. We own [almost] every movie that he was in from 1995-2004, and I still like watching them for nostalgic value (and still find them pretty funny), but his humor is really juvenile. I could see why people don't like him.
> 
> And some of his more recent movies have been terrible. And I'm also upset at him for allowing his company to make that Bucky Larson shit. (And writing for it, apparently. Wtf Adam?)


I hate like 99% of the Adam Sandler movies I have seen. I haven't seen all of his movies so I might like a few more of them. From what I remember I liked 50 first dates.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

Why do you have a star charm in your post?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

A.I. Artificial Intelligence gets more hate than it should.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why do you have a star charm in your post?


You mean the shia lebouf thing?


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

damn

Taleran just single handedly won this thread


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A.I. Artificial Intelligence gets more hate than it should.



This is one of my favorite movies.

I hate to pull elitist crap, but I think that a lot of the people who hate this movie didn't get it.
ARGH THE ROBOTS NO SHOOT EACH OTHER ARGH IS BORING OMG


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

The only Sandler movie I would say I really dont like is Zohan. The other ones are at least something to watch.

Stunna every time I open this thread you have a new set. Son, I hate to be the one to tell you this but I think you have set ADHD .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was diagnosed some time ago. Longest I can keep a set is a week or two. Rarely.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> I hate to pull elitist crap, but I think that a lot of the people who hate this movie didn't get it.



I thought most people hated it because they believe that Spielberg ruined Kubrick's vision of the film?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

It probably would have been better had Kubrick made the film.  But Spielberg was given access to all his notes.  You can almost see the contrasting ideas on the screen.


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I thought most people hated it because they believe that Spielberg ruined Kubrick's vision of the film?



Maybe 
But Kubrick pretty much just handed the project over to him and told him to direct it, so it was more of Spielberg's movie than it was Kubrick's.
(Based on what I've read about it. Obviously I wasn't there.)


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

people hate AI because it's not very good

though I do think it gets more hate than it should


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I will have to laugh at your Michael Bay comment though. Sorry. Transformers 3 *was one of the worst movies I have ever seen*. He can never live that down in my mind. He is one of the worst directors in my opinion. Congrats on your unpopular opinion. You have beaten me so far. I will look through movies and surely find something that will give me the most unpopular opinion.



TF3 was awesome all 3 TF's were awesome, best action scenes in the last 10 years easily


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 25, 2011)

- Minority Report wasn't that bad.
- Advent Children is a great movie, even despite the plot being a complete rehashing of the game.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> TF3 was awesome all 3 TF's were awesome, best action scenes in the last 10 years easily


Best action scenes =/= awesome movie

Giant robots fighting like derps =/= Best action scene 

You are tempting me to write about why I hate the movie so much. 

Once you finish reading it you will understand.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> TF3 was awesome all 3 TF's were awesome, best action scenes in the last 10 years easily



I think you just won the thread. I could not stand the first two Transformers and the 3D got the Michael Bay action that works in small concentrated doses in scenes in his other movies, but pulled it back just enough that it worked. Also the Chicago sequence was what Judgement Day should have looked like in Terminator Salvation, it was Nameless Marines taking on Faceless robots and it was very well done, it just has a robot named Shockwave and Megatron getting his Spine ripped out at the end.

Michael Bay would make an INCREDIBLE Terminator Film, man that is a thought.

Well Done Action outweighing the stupid is the key. That isn't saying the stupid isn't there or that the movies are absolved of the stupid.




			
				Cocoa said:
			
		

> Best action scenes =/= awesome movie



This isn't the thread to argue this at all but I have problems with this statement. Probably because I greatly enjoy well directed action and it is given so little credit by film fans when it is arguably the hardest thing in film to do well.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 25, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> TF3 was awesome all 3 TF's were awesome, best action scenes in the last 10 years easily


I'm not going to argue or say anything, I'll just post this image


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie, TF action scenes can be boss.

But the movies are garbage.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Sep 25, 2011)

I like  Tom Cruise, he's a great actor. I have no idea why he gets some much hatred.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

To this day I have not been able to sit all the way through Minority Report...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't think Minority Report is that good either.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 25, 2011)

I despise how much Disney has changed since the 90s

theyre now all about marketing the latest musician in their regime to the uneducated masses. 

they are half assing all of their movies and coming out with shit-tier direct to dvd sequels. Its tragic.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Movie wise all they have is Pixar to stop their rep from completely going to the dogs. Everything else involving Disney is complete and utter shit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't know.  I think Disney is in better shape now than they were about a decade ago.  The Princess and the Frog and Tangled projects were a return to their roots.

Definitely a struggling studio, but they have had worse times.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm still upset that instead of coming out with an original movie this year they came out with another Winnie the Pooh. I mean, I love Pooh-Bear and all, but since they release hand drawn animated films only once every two years, I wish they would have done something else.


----------



## lowtech redneck (Sep 25, 2011)

House of a Thousand Corpses is entertaining as hell.

Ringu is not as good as The Ring.

Blade Runner is boring (albeit with good style).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I didn't necessarily find _Blade Runner_ boring, but it was definitely lacking in character and plot. But as a certain someone says, that's not what people love it for.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I did like Tangled but Disney is still struggling. And I don't understand why.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

They need someone new in charge. Someone... like _me._


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I didn't necessarily find _Blade Runner_ boring, but it was definitely lacking in character and plot. But as a certain someone says, that's not what people love it for.



that's right :<


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't know.  I think Disney is in better shape now than they were about a decade ago.  The Princess and the Frog and Tangled projects were a return to their roots.
> 
> Definitely a struggling studio, but they have had worse times.



I think people forget that Disney in the 70s/80s was pretty bad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

The Little Mermaid basically resurrected the Disney brand.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

70's and 80's had _The Aristocats, Winnie the Pooh, The Rescuers, The Fox and the Hound, The Great Mouse Detective,_ and _The Little Mermaid._

Get outta here. The good outweighed the bad.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

4 ok movies and 2 good ones in 20 years does not outweigh the bad


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 25, 2011)

_Cloverfield _was garbage.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> 4 ok movies and 2 good ones in 20 years does not outweigh the bad



In the seventies and eighties, nine Disney movies were released. Six out of nine is outweighing the bad.


----------



## Heloves (Sep 25, 2011)

The Garden State deserved an Oscar


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

V for Vendetta was good.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with that. People keep saying it sucks in comparison to the graphic novel it's adapted from, and I'm sure it does. But shouldn't movies be judged by their own merits alone?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

even then it wasn't that good

but it's real failure was that it truly was a terrible adaptation.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

V for Vendetta, From Hell, and even The League of Extraordinary Gentleman are all better than Watchmen.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

I can agree with that


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

_Hercules_ isn't a completely awful Disney movie.


----------



## Shade (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> V for Vendetta was good.



Don't think that's .

As for movie opinions, Super 8 sucked; Black Swan was mediocre; and Bridesmaids wasn't funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> Hercules isn't a completely awful Disney movie



I honestly love Hercules.

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen was quite bad, I still believe Stephen Norrington is a good director so I don't know what went wrong.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

Herc's got one of the best soundtracks, thats for sure. But I do always forget it exists.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not big on the gospel choir, honestly, but besides that it's pretty good. At least it isn't as forgettable as _Pocahontas_.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

I like Mummy Returns even though Summer's is a complete hack.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 25, 2011)

Mean Streets is a mediocre move made by an inexperienced Scorsese, who was still just begining to define his style, and is unable to keep the tension during the film.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> V for Vendetta, From Hell, and even The League of Extraordinary Gentleman are all better than Watchmen.



Some what Related

Constantine was Awesome


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> In the seventies and eighties, nine Disney movies were released. Six out of nine is outweighing the bad.



What? lol

79 Disney movies were released in that period.



We were talking about all Disney movies, not just their animated ones.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, eff that.

>leaves


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 25, 2011)

I enjoy the Star Wars prequels and plan on owning all 6 films on Blu-Ray at some point.

Screw Red Letter Media in his eye socket. Him and his unfunny 6 hour reviews can go suck a bag of....


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Come on mate. As far as I know, only his Episode I review is BS. Episode II and III though, he's got some good points, even if it is often subjective.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 25, 2011)

You were able to sit through those? God bless you.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

Well we both enjoyed _The Phantom Menace,_ let's leave it at that.


----------



## Z (Sep 25, 2011)

Disney Animated Movies > Pixar Movies.



Stunna said:


> I'm not big on the gospel choir, honestly, but besides that it's pretty good. At least it isn't as forgettable as _Pocahontas_.



Pocahontas is one of the best Disney movies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> V for Vendetta, From Hell, and even The League of Extraordinary Gentleman are all better than Watchmen.



how so????


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Pitch Black was Good, Chronicles of Riddick was better


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know if this is unpopular, but movies with happy endings that you know won't have happy endings in the long run piss me off. For example, _Hercules._ The ending is all happy because Hercules finds where he belongs and is in love with Meg, giving up his godhood in the process. It's all dandy till you remember that _all_ mortals suffer eternal damnation in that pool of souls when they die, regardless of if they're good people or not.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

I never thought of it that way...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarcasm?**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

No I'm serious

way to ruin that movie for me now man


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't know if this is unpopular, but movies with happy endings that you know won't have happy endings in the long run piss me off. For example, _Hercules._ The ending is all happy because Hercules finds where he belongs and is in love with Meg, giving up his godhood in the process. It's all dandy till you remember that _all_ mortals suffer eternal damnation in that pool of souls when they die, regardless of if they're good people or not.



most kids movies usually messed up like that


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Pitch Black was Good, Chronicles of Riddick was better



AW HELL NAW! You've said some crazy stuff before Zen...but now the line has been crossed. Whats next, Babylon A.D. is the best movie of all time 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, no.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> AW HELL NAW! You've said some crazy stuff before Zen...but now the line has been crossed. Whats next, Babylon A.D. is the best movie of all time
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Seriously, Yes.

Come on man your a nova fan you had to appreciate the epic cosmic scale of it all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Babylon A.D. Was the most boring action movie i have ever seen


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 26, 2011)

Riddick...better then pitch black? My sci-fi love was just hurt there.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

> It's all dandy till you remember that all mortals suffer eternal damnation in that pool of souls when they die, regardless of if they're good people or not.



I don't remember this.

Wall E was sort of the same imo. In the movie the humans would evetually die because of how incapable they were. People's habit's can't be changed so easily Disney.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't remember this.



Near the end when Meg dies she goes to where the mortals live in the underworld after they die. It was that swirling pool of souls, if you remember.

In Greek mythology, all the souls in the underworld just kind of blend together and drift along for forever. Unless you were someone special, then you were more like a ghost and could talk to people.
Pretty much sucks either way.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember that in Greek mythology it was eventually changed so that well-behaved mortals could enter some kind of paradise after death instead of just drifting. It wasn't Heaven or anything, but it was better than nothing.

Anyway, I don't know if I'm a minority on this or not, but I don't really care for the second half of _From Dusk Till Dawn._


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wall E was sort of the same imo. In the movie the humans would evetually die because of how incapable they were. People's habit's can't be changed so easily Disney.



The end credits showed they did succeed in rebuilding Earth.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 26, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I don't remember this.
> 
> Wall E was sort of the same imo. In the movie the humans would evetually die because of how incapable they were. People's habit's can't be changed so easily Disney.


I always wondered what happened to the dead bodies on the ship, and how they got their bacon.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Wall-E could have been the best Pixar movie of all time.  It had the makings of an instant classic.  A Space Odyssey for the 21st century.  It all went down the tubes as soon as the humans were introduced.  Good, not great.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I always wondered what happened to the dead bodies on the ship, and how they got their bacon.



I think these two are related.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, Rukia. The beginning of the movie was great, but the humans... just looking at them disgusted me.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 26, 2011)

I cannot stand Nicholas Cage. His acting is terrible and every role he plays sucks. Basically everyone movie he is in sucks too. When I see Nicholas Cage as the main actor in a movie I always ignore the movie. He is horrible in every movie I have seen him in. Except maybe one. I can't remember the name of it though. I would have to re-watch it to see if I still think it's good.

EDIT: I agree. The humans removed the great feel of WALL-E's tone and etc for me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

_Face/Off_**


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kick-ass and The Rock as well.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Leaving las Vegas, Match stick men, Snake eyes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Con Air is a shitty movie btw.  Cage's accent was awful.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

none of you mentioned Raising Arizona for shame.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay the only movie I know out of the ones you guys listed is KickAss. His performance was average in that movie. Average doesn't cut it for me. Can I have reasons as to why those movies you listed with him are good?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I agree, Rukia. The beginning of the movie was great, but the humans... just looking at them disgusted me.



 / point of that part of the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I know, but still.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 26, 2011)

Shade said:


> As for movie opinions, Super 8 sucked; Black Swan was mediocre; and Bridesmaids wasn't funny.



Super 8 was like ET, but with less focus on the ET.

I agree, I couldn't see anything special about Black Swan. I didn't get the hype. For me, it was the usual movie that tries too hard to be all enigmatic and stuff, only for the shock value, not because it has a purpose.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Shade said:


> As for movie opinions, Super 8 sucked; Black Swan was mediocre; and Bridesmaids wasn't funny.



Will someone please explain to me how Bridesmaids was _not_ a chick flick?

Before I saw it, everyone was spazzing out over it and saying "oh, it's so raunchy! It's like a parody of chick flicks! It's so unique! Blah!"

Then I saw it, and...no. No, it wasn't, actually. Not that it wasn't entertaining (some parts were, anyway), but I seriously don't understand why it was praised as such a breakthrough film when it's nothing new.

The only parts that were "risque" was the occasional swearing scene and the diarrhea scene. That doesn't automatically make a movie edgy.

It was also advertised as a movie for both genders, but the guys I went with didn't seem to like it. Admittedly, Fast Five had played just before it so it's a little hard to successfully follow something with that much testosterone...


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Swan = Arronofsky makes the horror of schizophrenia real.

But that's just my take on why the film is so brilliant.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 27, 2011)

*All* comic books movies apart from Dark Knight were garbage.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 27, 2011)

Batman Begins was better than Dark Knight.

Hellboy and Blade are the best comic movie adaptations so far.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

> but I seriously don't understand why it was praised as such a breakthrough film when it's nothing new.



I've made this point before. Chick flicks these days are trying to advertise themselves as edgy and different, but in the end they stick to genre conventions and are the exact same movie they were before, just with more crude jokes and swearing.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 27, 2011)

I feel that the new batman movies are overrated. Christian Bale isn't a good batman and they didn't even write batman properly in the movies. He isn't the same character that I felll in love with in The Animated Series/Batman Beyond/Justice League/Comics. It makes me sad to watch a movie to see my favorite DC character...only to see a completely different character.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 27, 2011)

The only other thing I will say about comic book films is as long as people only compare them to other comic book films will they never try to improve beyond them.

In that sole respect TDK is the best.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 27, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> *All* comic books movies apart from Dark Knight were garbage.



Wow, that _really_...is an unpopular opinion. Definitely hittin' the point of the thread right there.


----------



## Fourangers (Sep 27, 2011)

Christian Bale's forced husky voice in Batman irritates me to no end....


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Christian Bale's forced husky voice in Batman irritates me to no end....



I remember reading somewhere that it was digitally altered for Dark Knight.
Pretty unnecessary considering that it wasn't even an issue in Batman Begins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I feel that the new batman movies are overrated. Christian Bale isn't a good batman and they didn't even write batman properly in the movies. He isn't the same character that I felll in love with in The Animated Series/Batman Beyond/Justice League/Comics. It makes me sad to watch a movie to see my favorite DC character...only to see a completely different character.



He's the best and closest Batman to the comics so far. Bar Adam West's adaption of 1950-60's Batman of course.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Christian Bale's forced husky voice in Batman irritates me to no end....


This is a popular opinion.  Christian Bale is not a good Batman.  He's a good Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 27, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He's the best and closest Batman to the comics so far. Bar Adam West's adaption of 1950-60's Batman of course.


Then where is his brain? Christian Bale's batman hasn't shown the intelligence that made me love him as a character. They should have written the movies differently so there could be some mystery to it or something. That way batman could hopefully showcase his detective skills.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

Lost in Translation is the best film of the decade


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Apparently this is an unpopular opinion online...

Atlantis is a terrible movie.
This is coming from someone who likes even the mediocre/lesser known Disney movies (Black Cauldron, Meet the Robinsons, Treasure Planet, etc.). It's honestly terrible. I could excuse a few of its glaring flaws if there were only a few. I know it's a kid's movie so blah blah blah cut it some slack, but even allowing that its numerous problems compound on themselves and ultimately destroy the movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Gone with the Wind is too long and boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

Best film of the decade is clearly Good Luck Chuck.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 27, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Then where is his brain? Christian Bale's batman hasn't shown the intelligence that made me love him as a character. They should have written the movies differently so there could be some mystery to it or something. That way batman could hopefully showcase his detective skills.



He does show intelligence, it just isn't a major driving point in his character. It's really not much different from most Batman adaptions. Batman has so many traits and trades, that it is not rare for a story to neglect a certain portion of his character. I'm not sure what you mean by intellect. If you mean martial arts and stealth, Batman has shown that in spades. If you mean creating machines, there is no reason because he still has Lucius Fox (which I give Nolan a lot of credit for including, not many people knew who he was prior to these movies), and yeah his movies are not really mysteries, so you never get that vibe that Batman is the greatest detective. But it's not like the trilogy is over, he might pull out that Sherlock Holmes shit in this new one. 

Also, it's not like the movies are suppose to be clear cut adaptions of the comics. They are remixes done by Christopher Nolan. Joker in The Dark Knight is missing a lot of traits that Comic book Joker has, but that doesn't mean that Heath Ledger's Joker didn't end up being cool. 

As it is, I still haven't really seen a Batman that is closer to the original source than Nolan's (live action wise). It's not like the Animated Series captured who Batman was perfectly either, Bruce Wayne from that show is all happy go-lucky (relative to the Bruce Wayne from the comics). 

I think the biggest thing they do that makes me respect Bale's Batman, is that I get the sense that he is crazy. It's something that was missing from the other live action movies, and something that a lot of people who do not read the comics can really grasp. But Batman to me, has always been just a lunatic, and that is kind of his charm. He is just as insane as the guy he fights, and for some reason I get the sense that Bale is crazy (well, he is :ho). I also really like the touches he made with Bruce Wayne. When Bruce is trying to act all play-boy ish, Bale starts to force his acting, to make Bruce seem so much more shallow than he really is. The other movies didn't really nail down the playboy thing, much less make it seem like Bruce was faking it with out being really obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Keaton's Batman captured lunacy _eons_ better than Bale. He's _my_ favorite.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 27, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Then where is his brain? Christian Bale's batman hasn't shown the intelligence that made me love him as a character. They should have written the movies differently so there could be some mystery to it or something. That way batman could hopefully showcase his detective skills.



The problem with Batman's Detective side is that it's really, really difficult to fit into a Batman _movie_. It works in a show, where you can have episodes that don't rely on action, but in a movie you can't do that. I think the guys at Comics Alliance have done well at analyzing the movie and showing that Bale's Batman isn't as much a detective as he is a crusader and a symbol. Bale's Batman though definitely has intelligence: Look at all the planning for Hong Kong and such.


----------



## Wan (Sep 27, 2011)

-- Originality is overrated.  It's important to be distinct, yes, but execution is the most important aspect of a movie.
--  Live-action reboots of old 80s cartoons NEED.  TO.  STOP.
-- A movie can be intelligent and appeal to the masses at the same time.
-- It's not a bad thing to like what the majority likes as long as it's genuine and not herd instinct.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> Apparently this is an unpopular opinion online...
> 
> Atlantis is a terrible movie.
> This is coming from someone who likes even the mediocre/lesser known Disney movies (Black Cauldron, Meet the Robinsons, Treasure Planet, etc.). It's honestly terrible. I could excuse a few of its glaring flaws if there were only a few. I know it's a kid's movie so blah blah blah cut it some slack, but even allowing that its numerous problems compound on themselves and ultimately destroy the movie.



Hey! I like _Atlantis._


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

The remakes for Sorority Row, Black Christmas, and the Crazies are all better than the originals.


----------



## Superstarseven (Sep 27, 2011)

Oman said:


> --  Live-action reboots of old 80s cartoons NEED.  TO.  STOP.



You mean adaptations?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

_2010_ > _2001_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _2010_ > _2001_



I don't think you actually believe this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd say that statement would mean that Stunna has lost all credibility, but really his avatar tells it all.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I don't think you actually believe this.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I confused this with the opinions thread.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

And I'll defend my liking of TPM too.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2011)

Oman said:


>



Please don't bring up that drek.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

> And I'll defend my liking of TPM too.



You can defend Jar Jar too?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And I'll defend my liking of TPM too.



I do the same for Reloaded and Revolutions I know what it is like.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You can defend Jar Jar too?


No... no. Some things even someone with such awful tastes as myself must admit are monstrosities.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Wait. You like _Matrix Revolutions?_

lol
































jk.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Revolutions, on par with World's End as one of the most boring Blockbusters ever.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't care for it either.

...

But I respect the opinions of those that do.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Revolutions, on par with World's End as one of the most boring Blockbusters ever.


This.

I agree with Stunna on Phantom Menace though.  I'm not even trolling right now.  I thought it was common knowledge that Darth Maul was the only good thing about the prequels?  I thought we all discussed his greatness when the last Lego Star Wars game came out?  No, am I wrong?

The Phantom Menace has problems.  No doubt about it.  Jar jar is one of the primary problems.  But it also has a major strength.  Romance is absent.  No fucking romantic scores.  No courting dialogue about sand.  When I was finished watching The Phantom Menace... I was still optimistic about the franchise.  I still thought the next two movies could be good.  I was wrong.  But the Phantom Menace did at least leave me with hope.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

When _The Phantom Menace_ came out in '99 I was only three years old. 

It wasn't until I was around thirteen or fourteen when I finally saw it, loved it, then hated it, and now I just like it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

My biggest issue with Phantom Menace is the poor casting choices.

Yes Darth Maul is the best villain out of the Prequels, and has a badass theme to go with it. And maybe I shouldn't admit this but when Attack of the Clones came out, it was my favourite SW movie after Empire.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

How about this for an unpopular movie opinion?  I'm excited about Snow White and The Huntsman.

Come at me.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Bad casting choices is your biggest issue? Neeson as Qui-Gon and McGregor as Obi-Wan were masterstroke castings.

The only one that comes to mind that was downright wrong was Jake Lloyd as kid Anakin.

And lol @ _Attack of the Clones._ My favorite used to be _Revenge of the Sith._

EDIT: Oh yeah, and Samuel L. Jackson. That was a bad casting choice too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Samuel L. Jackson was definitely a bad casting choice.  That purple lightsaber was fucking ridiculous.  And he did his usual thing.  He tried to channel his Jules character.  He's currently in the process of ruining all of the Marvel films.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

> Bad casting choices is your biggest issue? Neeson as Qui-Gon and McGregor as Obi-Wan were masterstroke castings.



Great actors but nope, esp McGregor.



> How about this for an unpopular movie opinion? I'm excited about Snow White and The Huntsman.



It seems to have a good cast attached atleast.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Great actors but nope,* esp McGregor*.




You serious right now? McGregor's like Guinness' reincarnation. lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Looking the part doesn't mean he did well, Stunna.

Fincher's Girl With The Dragon Tattoo will be much better than the Swedish film.  It will be more true to the novel.  And Mara will be a better Lisbeth.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And I'll defend my liking of TPM too.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Looking the part doesn't mean he did well, Stunna.


You can't tell if someone's going to play the part well _during_ the casting. I'm not talking about his performance, but the act of casting him initially was great. And I blame Lucas' handling of Obi-Wan's character before I blame McGregor himself.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Darth Maul is probably the best SW character ever.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2011)

Also Cloverfield was a great movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Qui-Gon Jinn > Darth Maul.

Come at me harder.

/nohomo


----------



## Taleran (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Revolutions, on par with World's End as one of the most boring Blockbusters ever.



Not gonna deny that, every single new character they added especially for that last movie was incredibly pointless, the entire Siege of Zion was incredibly pointless.

That being said I greatly enjoy the parts of that movie that focus on the main characters and everything that happens with Neo and Trinity right until the end. Also the ending to Revolutions works better than the ending to the original. Also Agent Smith is still the best single role Hugo Weaving has done and he was incredible in all 3 films.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Cillian Murphy did the best job in two of the biggest blockbusters last year.  Inception and Tron.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2011)

_The Lost World: Jurassic Park_ is the best of the series.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> _The Lost World: Jurassic Park_ is the best of the series.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Qui-Gon Jinn > Darth Maul.
> 
> Come at me harder.
> 
> /nohomo




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z29OVZLbZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

You were right, master.  The negotiations were short.

At least Liam Neeson gave him a good stare down after that line.  Probably angry he signed onto a movie with such cheesy dialogue.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z29OVZLbZk[/YOUTUBE]


lol. Still best Jedi evar.


Rukia said:


> You were right, master.  The negotiations were short.
> 
> At least Liam Neeson gave his him a good stare down after that line.  Probably angry he signed onto a movie with such cheesy dialogue.


Hey!

I thought that line was funny.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Star Wars is the most epic movie series ever made with the worst dialogue ever written.

Someone should go through the entire series and dub over most of the corny ass bullshit with silence, and dub jar jar binks completely. Also, dub Chewbacca completely.

Then, and only then, will I attempt to sit down and watch any of these movies for a second time, without being so heavily tempted to skip scenes. 

Seriously. If the future is anywhere near as fucking corny and queer as the entirety of Star Wars is, I am so fucking happy I will be dead. I love the Sith just for this reason, they're just tired of the bullshit to.

Fuck Star Wars.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes yes, the hate is swelling up in you. Take your hate and come to the Dark Side.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

*I am the Dark Side.*



Tried to watch one of the Episodes before I posted that and I watched it in about 12 minutes. It's quick when you skip most of it because of the dialogue. 

The robot dragging the others head behind him...

 "Oh, what a drag!"

"I'm quite beside myself!"

/wristsslit


Just think if like Tarantino made Star Wars... it would be so epic.. Maybe not him specifically, but I tried to think of George Lucas's 'Anti-Christ' and it's Tarantino.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2011)

Michael Bay is worse than Uwe Boll.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Sep 30, 2011)

finding nemo is overrated


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 30, 2011)

The Kings Speech was nothing special; In fact it was the worst film out of the Oscar Big 3.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

What were the big 3?  I agree that The Social Network was better than King's Speech, but I don't remember another film even having a chance.  It was a two horse race all the way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2011)

What is the Oscar big 3?

The King's Speech was the worst movie nominated for Best Motion Picture. The other 9 movies were better.



Darth Maul was a terrible villain. He only looked cool. We don't learn anything about him nor does he even say anything. In fact, George Lucas decided to cut out a scene where Maul actually says some shit...man that mother fucker is dumb. He cuts shit out that fleshes out the coolest guy but he won't leave dumb shit out like Jar Jar Binks taking an aqua-shit.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

He actually does have one scene of dialogue. When Sidious gives him his instructions to track down the Jedi after they escape the negotiations:



> Darth Maul: Tatooine is sparsely populated. If the homing trace is correct, I will find them quickly, Master.
> Darth Sideous: Move against the Jedi first. You will then have no difficulty in taking the Queen back to Naboo to sign the treaty.
> Darth Maul: At last we will reveal ourselves to the Jedi. At last we will have revenge.
> Darth Sideous: You have been well trained my young apprentice. They will be no match for you.



But besides that nothing. Which I'm half-glad for. His silence is often intimidating. Would've been better if he had more scenes to flesh out in though, I guess.

And am I the only one who thinks that cheesy dialogue is part of what makes _Star Wars_ _Star Wars?_


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Since Star Wars sucks im changing the subject. 

Back to the Future III is a good movie. Random, yes. A western? The hell? But still pretty decent.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

_Star Wars_ doesn't suck! 

Someone make a thread for glorifying it.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 30, 2011)

The Social Network is an average movie, which charm mostly resides in it's actual topic, but out of that is a pretty forgetabble movie, and it didn't deserve most of the awards it recived.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2011)

the soundtrack deserved it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked The Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2011)

Jurassic Park 2 was okay.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Back to the Future III is a good movie.



That's an unpopular opinion? I thought most people liked the entire BTTF trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

Back to the Future > Back to the Future Part III > Back to the Future Part II


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Sep 30, 2011)

I didn't like Avatar and titanic.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 30, 2011)

Home Alone 3 was enjoyable, and a worthy sequel.

The Phantom Menace is a better film than episode 6


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

Doom85 said:


> That's an unpopular opinion? I thought most people liked the entire BTTF trilogy.


You thought wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> The Phantom Menace is a better film than episode 6


herp derp


Rukia said:


> You thought wrong.


lol rukia


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait a second

Who the hell hates Back to the Future? Is that even allowed?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia hates fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Back to the Future 2 and 3 are about as much fun as a toothache.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll have you know I enjoy toothaches. I refrain from brushing my teeth out of the desire of acquiring one, and I relish every moment once I've done so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

For some reason, the majority of viewers like "Visitor Q", which I think is one of the worst shithouses of all time (it's one of the few movies I gave 0/4 stars). 

For some reason, people look at that movie and see a guy raping a dead woman, who proceeds to shit on him as some form of allegory art.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

well it is a pretty polarizing movie

I think the fact that I don't really know a lot about domestic Japanese life and the culture of it really prevents me from really being able to defend the critiques that Miike makes since I don't know how accurate they are.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 2, 2011)

- I didn't like Inception and Star Wars
- British Actors > American actors
- Asian films > Western films


----------



## Wan (Oct 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> - British Actors > American actors



Wait, how is this an unpopular opinion?  There's plenty of good British actors.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah what hell?

and I hate the this country>other country opinions

cause they're wrong and founded on ignorance


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 2, 2011)

> Wait, how is this an unpopular opinion? There's plenty of good British actors.



Ok, I admit it's not really unpopular opinion.  



Parallax said:


> yeah what hell?
> 
> and I hate the this country>other country opinions
> 
> cause they're wrong and founded on ignorance



And I hate when people call someones opinions wrong.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Ok, I admit it's not really unpopular opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate when people call someones opinions wrong.



It is wrong. It's just like me saying all Black actors are better than white ones. 

Talent isn't something that's determined by nationality. And you saying that won't do anything but start a shit storm.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 2, 2011)

Before you all go butthurt;

Not ALL american actors are bad, and there ARE bad british actors too. I base what I said from the fact that all my fav actors are british (except Johnny Depp), and to be honest, I haven't seen any american actor so far that would make me go "wow, he/she is amazing!". I'm sorry that I expressed myself wrong way.

So move along now.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2011)

Mummy dilogy was enjoyable. What were people expecting to see? Raiders?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know whether British Actors are better than Americans actors or not.  What I do know is that I live in the United States.  I see a lot more American films than British Films.  The British films I do see are usually pretty popular and usually feature superb acting.  So based on my personal experience... it seems like the British do indeed do this acting thing better.

There are other factors to consider.  Consider the populations for each country.  I think you could definitely argue that the British have more talent per capita.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Please. Here in 'Murica we do everything the best.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

I want Brotherhood of the Wolf to come out on Blu Ray.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2011)

The entire Star Trek franchise is superior to Star Wars.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 2, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *Inglorious Basterds was a lie.* Hardly what it was advertised as. Not only that it was boring as hell too.
> 
> Not a bad movie, but really really overrated imo.



Yes. It's also Sunday today.


----------



## Grape (Oct 2, 2011)

Gandfalf the White is the most disappointing wizard in "epic movie history".


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

The Golden Compass is better than anything I saw from the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

What       .


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 2, 2011)

i didn't like LOTR but saying the The Golden Compass is better seems a bit too much.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't know whether British Actors are better than Americans actors or not.  What I do know is that I live in the United States.  I see a lot more American films than British Films.  The British films I do see are usually pretty popular and usually feature superb acting.  So based on my personal experience... it seems like the British do indeed do this acting thing better.
> 
> There are other factors to consider.  Consider the populations for each country.  I think you could definitely argue that the British have more talent per capita.



Being British I'm biased and I would say the strong point of alot of British actors is that they can play different roles well, compared to a few Hollywood actors who mix their own personalities too much in to their roles. To me atleast US seems to be lacking young talent, well more so not showcasing it very well right now. I just don't see the likes of Shia Labeouf going on to have great careers as Nicholson or even Tom Hanks.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Golden Compass is better than anything I saw from the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia's the biggest troll in the section. Fact.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Golden Compass is better than anything I saw from the Lord of the Rings trilogy.



That's definitely unpopular.

But damn, what?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> i didn't like LOTR but saying the The Golden Compass is better seems a bit too much.


^This.

Although the book of The Golden Compass is one of the few fantasy novels I actually like .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't get how someone can dislike _Lord of the Rings._


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> The entire Star Trek franchise is superior to Star Wars.



That's not unpopular, nor is it opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

Lamb said:


> That's not unpopular, nor is it opinion.



lol**


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2011)

I get how someone can dislike LOTR, but saying _Golden Compass_ is better, is like saying Steel is better than Dark Knight.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't get how someone can dislike _Lord of the Rings._



cause it's hipster,anti-mainstream thing to do


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Hipsters love LOTR.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Golden Compass is better than anything I saw from the Lord of the Rings trilogy.


Oh, I completely agree. That novel is absolutely stunning.

But the movie was a cinematic abortion pissed on my Christian soccer moms and packaged as a mild alternative to Narnia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

I like the SW Prequels, I like Doom, I like Spiderman 3 and I like Iron Man 3.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

I agree.  Iron Man 3 was fantastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

I prefer the Fourth one. Watching Tony Stark burn to death was fun.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

lololololol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

I liked Transformers as an action movie. 

The fact that people can't tolerate those films but can allow B films to be shitty and still like them astounds me. (I love B films by the way, but I put them on a different standard then other genres.)

As a transformers movie it fails horribly but as a action robot movie it succeeds probably on a -B level.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 2, 2011)

O derp I meant Iron Man 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

Superman Returns isn't that bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

I prefer Hulk to Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

Eric Bana was a good Bruce Banner.  They should have brought him back.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 4, 2011)

harry potter films are shite


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2011)

Weeds is mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2 was complete shit.  I don't understand why it has received such universal praise.


----------



## αce (Oct 4, 2011)

The book was shit too so no surprise


----------



## Maycara (Oct 4, 2011)

Here we go! *Puts up flame shield*

*-* Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann sucked. It really really sucked, and I have no idea how anyone find's it enjoyable.

*-* I really liked Matrix Revolutions and think its a great film. I believe the battle at the end between Smith and Neo was amazing.

*-*All Avatar had going for it was the "3d" effect, with amazing visuals. Otherwise, the movie sucked.

*-*Star Wars: I prefer the prequel trilogy. However, I grew up with the original trilogy so I also really enjoy them. I actually enjoyed all 6 films. 

*-*Return of the Jedi is the best of the original trilogy films.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Minzara said:


> *-* Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann sucked. It really really sucked, and I have no idea how anyone find's it enjoyable.


Not really the right section.  I agree though.  Shitty anime.  Popular because it's Gainax.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not gonna trust no one who has a Hidan set :|


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 4, 2011)

26 pages and it's already hard to distinguish who's honest and who's trolling hard, smh


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 4, 2011)

I trolled once.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Golden Compass vs. Lord of the Rings is a battle that pits crap against crap.  I wasn't claiming that Golden Compass is any good.  I was saying I liked it more.  It's easier to sit though.  Fact: the bear fight in golden compass was more entertaining than anything I saw in 9+ hours of LOTR material.


----------



## Maycara (Oct 4, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I'm not gonna trust no one who has a Hidan set :|









Hatifnatten said:


> 26 pages and it's already hard to distinguish who's honest and who's trolling hard, smh










Seriously though...I wasn't trolling....I leave that to the Mizukage


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

I keep trying to think of ridiculous opinions but not much coming to me. Fellowship was the best LOTR film, the rest didn't quite capture the same charm.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Tarantino should write films and get someone else to direct them.  Watch True Romance if you don't believe me.

His screenplays are awards worthy every time, but the guy is a lousy director.  Pulp Fiction as good as it was may have been a bigger hit with a decent director.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

What his non directed films reeked of untaped potential

try harder Rukia


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 4, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia is a incredibly dull and boring movie, with an unoriginal plot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia is a incredibly dull and boring movie, with an unoriginal plot.



the source material  is the Originator of that kind of plot soooooo....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia is a incredibly dull and boring movie, with an *unoriginal plot*.




How about this one?  I thought Lemony Snickets was good.  It seemed like our family was the only family in the entire theater that enjoyed it.  We were laughing hysterically while everyone else sat stone-faced.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

1970's was the golden age of cinema.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

When I watched Lemony Snicket's I kept thinking that the book is probably better and I never even read the book.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

The book is always better.



ThePseudo said:


> 1970's was the golden age of cinema.



I kind of agree. It was the time of the first film school students making films, ie: Coppola, Lucas, and Spielberg.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> How about this one?  I thought Lemony Snickets was good.  It seemed like our family was the only family in the entire theater that enjoyed it.  We were laughing hysterically while everyone else sat stone-faced.



No.
I liked the books as a kid and the movie was just ghastly compared to them.
It tried to make the movie funny/a comedy when the books weren't at _all_. They were actually pretty damn dark for children's books. And Jim Carrey as the vindictive Count was terrible casting. 

Maybe I would've liked it better if I hadn't read the books, but I just remember thinking that it was really jarring. Like the movie was all whimsical and grand when the books were depressing and dark.

But to be fair I haven't seen this movie since it came out and I was 11/12 at the time so my memory is probably poor and it might be better than how I remember it.


----------



## Luckyday (Oct 5, 2011)

I hate Superbad. Ever time I see it, I suddenly remember of what's wrong with today generation.


----------



## Wan (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The book is always better.



Sort of.  Books can do things movies can't.  Movies can do things the books can't and good books don't try to do in the first place.  If you go into a book-based movie expecting the same experience as reading the book, you'll be disappointed every time.  The best book-based movies discard what movies can't do and attempt to do things that would only work in a movie.  

For example, Snape's memory being conveyed to Harry in Deathly Hallows.  Well-done part of the book; really explained Snape's character and his motivations, giving him a tragic quality.  Did they try transferring the whole scene into the movie?  No, that would have dragged on and on for a movie; books can take time for exposition that isn't acceptable in a film.  Did they simply condense the sequence of memories and leave the dialogue cut short?  No, that would have just been a pale shadow of the part of the book and not emotionally effective at all.  Instead, they mustered all the dramatic effect cinematography can give a scene and played the scene in a dreamlike, pseudo-montage sequence.  It managed to capture the emotion of the scene in a way the book did not, and could not have.  Neither is _better_ -- they both use the strengths of their media and avoid the pitfalls.



> I kind of agree. It was the time of the first film school students making films, ie: Coppola, Lucas, and Spielberg.



Huh, interesting thought.  I wonder if there will be an "age" like that in video gaming once video game schools get off the ground.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 5, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> 1970's was the golden age of cinema.



This seems more like a general statement. There is no way you're going to tell me that calling the 70s the best decade in Cinema is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah what the hell this is a really popular opinion


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 5, 2011)

28 Days Later with its living infected is still a zombie movie as it plays out much like one, despite the moaning of undead purists.



Cocoa said:


> I cannot stand Nicholas Cage. His acting is terrible and every role he plays sucks. Basically everyone movie he is in sucks too. When I see Nicholas Cage as the main actor in a movie I always ignore the movie. He is horrible in every movie I have seen him in. Except maybe one. *I can't remember the name of it though*. I would have to re-watch it to see if I still think it's good.



Face/Off, where he's a balding rapist terrorist who tries to switch the blame to John Travolta's aging mug for much of the movie but you know, oh you know.

It's the good one because you aren't forced to try to like him there, there's no crazy Cage hair to speak of, and it still has shootouts.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> This seems more like a general statement. There is no way you're going to tell me that calling the 70s the best decade in Cinema is an unpopular opinion.





Parallax said:


> yeah what the hell this is a really popular opinion


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2011)

I think by Golden Age they mean classical film period rather than quality though personally the 70s were as good as any film decade.



> Huh, interesting thought. I wonder if there will be an "age" like that in video gaming once video game schools get off the ground.



Since the quality of games is getting poorer by the month, I'd doubt it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 5, 2011)

Mortal Kombat was a great movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Mortal Kombat was a great movie.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt0VY7Yg2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 5, 2011)

Do you see "part 2" or "Both", or "dilogy" anywhere in my post?


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Do you see "part 2" or "Both", or "dilogy" anywhere in my post?



No but your post reminded me of that scene.

It is about Mortal Kombat after all.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I think by Golden Age they mean classical film period rather than quality though personally the 70s were as good as any film decade.



You're just saying that because us Yanks finally outshined you Brits during that decade


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 6, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt0VY7Yg2w[/YOUTUBE]



Damn, memories


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2011)

Spike Lee is a hack who only has one great movie under his belt.  He's the Snoop Dogg of filmmakers


----------



## Cromer (Oct 6, 2011)

I've watched 300 five times already, and will probably watch it again sometime in 2012.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


>



You do know that the Golden Age in movies doesn't actually pertain to quality; right?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Spike Lee is a hack who only has one great movie under his belt.  He's the Snoop Dogg of filmmakers



Which one? I'm not really familiar with his works.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 6, 2011)

"Warrior king" is the best action film ever made


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

Better be talking about Do The Right Thing


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

I like Spike Lee but he does bleat on about the same thing again and again.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Better be talking about Do The Right Thing



of course it's a great film

everything else is a waste of time


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're gonna shit talk Tyler Perry at least make better movies than him.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

Speaking of Spike Lee.  I'm actually happy about the Oldboy project.  Based on what I have heard so far... I think it will be good.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 6, 2011)

City Slickers 3 should have been made.


Rukia said:


> Speaking of Spike Lee.  I'm actually happy about the Oldboy project.  Based on what I have heard so far... I think it will be good.



I hope Christian Bale signs on as the villain. He can pull that off.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

These remakes/reimaginings are inevitable at this point.  If we truly like something... we should just hope a good director and/or cast becomes attached.  Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is the perfect example.  A lot of people were fond of the Swedish film.  (Not me.)  They are lucky a great director like Fincher is helming the Hollywood version instead of some hack like Singer or McG.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2011)

That's what I've been saying for so long.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 7, 2011)

Fincher's version _does _looks better. The cast is superb, and if you read the books, Rooney Mara looks like a closer physical representation of the Lisbeth Salander than Noomi Rapace. This is one remake I don't think Hollywood will fuck up (now this post qualifies for this thread). I also like what they're doing with the Oldboy remake. Brolin is a perfect casting choice for the male lead, Rooney Mara for the female lead, and if they can get Bale for the villain, that movie will be gold too.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

The casting is good but not really looking forward to what Lee's gonna do for it


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

unless you're illiterate there's no reason not to just watch the Korean version


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Is he remaking the Korean movie or adapting the manga?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not worried about Spike Lee so much as the film being Americanized and watered down, like Hollywood tends to do when they're remaking movies. Oldboy was raw, super emotional, and a sort of visceral joy to watch. They've got the right casting ideas in my opinion. If the script is right, Lee should do just fine.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

I always found the Korean version a tad overrated but I wonder if the ending will remain the same. If it is then I'm gonna watch it in a packed cinema on family night, oh yeah


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Spike Lee is a hack who only has one great movie under his belt.  He's the Snoop Dogg of filmmakers



Sure he's lost some of his spark,but come on mang!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Anne Hathaway as Catwoman.

I also feel like most complaints are petty, if you don't like seeing a healthy, slightly thick,attractive woman in spandex doing acrobatics you're either gay or asexual.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah that must be it, maybe some of us just don't want her as Catwoman when there are alot better actresses out there. How Eva Green wasn't casted is beyond me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I like Anne Hathaway as Catwoman.


Definitely an unpopular opinion.  

I think she is a fucking terrible Catwoman personally.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah that must be it, maybe some of us just don't want her as Catwoman when there are alot better actresses out there. How Eva Green wasn't casted is beyond me.



Eva Green wtf? Couldn't your statement of "there are a lot better actresses out there" apply if she was casted instead of Hathaway? What the hell has Eva Green ever done? This is a legitimate question.



> I think she is a fucking terrible Catwoman personally.


But you didn't even see the movie.

And Ann Hathaway is certainly slutty enough to pull off Catwoman. People said the same shit when they said Heath Ledger couldn't pull off being crazy. 

If there is one thing I am not going to doubt after Begins and DKR it is the casting.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

The casting wasn't perfect for either film.  And Nolan struggles with women in particular.  Katie Holmes and Maggie G both sucked as Rachel.  Ellen Page's character in Inception was poorly written.  Scarlett's character in The Prestige was poorly written.  Rebecca Hall failed to have any impact in The Prestige.  Hilary Swank had a poorly written part.  Carrie Ann Moss and Marion Cotillard are the only ones that have worked so far.

And please don't use the Heath Ledger example anymore.  Anne Hathaway doesn't have his talent.  She doesn't have his versatility.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

lol good one Ennoea


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Samuel L. Jackson is a terrible Nick Fury.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

yeah you're pretty wrong about that since he's the actual inspiration for Ultimate Fury


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't like the Ultimates.  Ultimate Spider-man was alright.  But I gave up on it long ago.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The casting wasn't perfect for either film.  And Nolan struggles with women in particular.  Katie Holmes and Maggie G both sucked as Rachel.


That's true, but that isn't because of casting. Rachel sucked because she was a pointless character. She was a love interest that existed for the sake of Batman having a love interest.


Fox, Alfred, Joker, Ra, Wayne and Dent were all good. The dude got Tom Hardy for Bane, I'm not going to be making casting complaints in till I actually see the movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2011)

lol I guess this will be debated until the movie is released.


I'll commend her if she pulls it off, she was always cute and dopey to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Samuel L. Jackson made Iron Man 2 worse just by appearing in it.  He seriously tries to emulate Jules every time he plays a new character.  He's incredibly distracting in roles like this.  I haven't seen this bad of casting since I saw Mike Myers in Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 7, 2011)

aww the "I got my eye on you " line didn't win you over?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Fox, Alfred, Joker, Ra, Wayne and Dent were all good. The dude got Tom Hardy for Bane, I'm not going to be making casting complaints in till I actually see the movie.



but

part of the fun is bitching and hating before anyone's actually seen it

that's what makes you a true movie fan


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Exactly.  It's our duty to nitpick every aspect of a production since 99% of the internet spews garbage like "In Nolan We Trust".


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 7, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


THE TREE OF LIFE


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

> That's true, but that isn't because of casting. Rachel sucked because she was a pointless character. She was a love interest that existed for the sake of Batman having a love interest.



And I have seen no evidence which points towards Catwoman having an important role in this movie, other than for fanservice.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> And I have seen no evidence which points towards Catwoman having an important role in this movie, other than for fanservice.



I think "no evidence" is a pretty strong phrase. Rachel is an original movie character, if she was in the comics no one remembers who she was. Catwoman is an icon, and is one of the vigilantes (or anti-heroes). I would say there is certainly enough room for assumption to presume that she is going to be more important than Rachel or at the very least more interesting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

_A guy with a Kristen Stewart set judging actresses......
_
I think I've said what needs to be said folks


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

We're talking about a movie that struggles to make Batman interesting, Catwoman is sinking hard at this point. I really hope she is good regardless of my view of Hathaway. 

Damn why couldn't Rachel Weisz be a little younger.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> We're talking about a movie that struggles to make Batman interesting, Catwoman is sinking hard at this point. I really hope she is good regardless of my view of Hathaway.
> 
> Damn why couldn't Rachel Weisz be a little younger.





	Austin Film Critics Association Award for Best Actress
Broadcast Film Critics Association Award for Best Actress (tied with Meryl Streep for Doubt)
Chicago Film Critics Association Award for Best Actress
Dallas-Fort Worth Film Critics Association Award for Best Actress
National Board of Review Award for Best Actress
Palm Springs International Film Festival ? Desert Palm Achievement Award
Prism Award for Best Performance in a Feature Film
Southeastern Film Critics Association Award for Best Actress
Nominated?Academy Award for Best Actress
Nominated?Golden Globe Award for Best Actress - Motion Picture Drama
Nominated?Gotham Award for Best Ensemble Cast
Nominated?Independent Spirit Award for Best Lead Female
Nominated?London Film Critics Circle Award for Best Actress
Nominated?Online Film Critics Society Award for Best Actress
Nominated?Satellite Award for Best Actress - Motion Picture Drama
Nominated?Screen Actors Guild Award for Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Leading Role - Motion Picture


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

^Renee Zellweger has probably been nominated for more stuff than that and you really don't want my opinion on her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Award nominations don't mean much.  Anne has never played a character like Selina Kyle before.

I was skeptical about Anne even before the awful set photos started appearing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you implying you have know more about what makes a good  actor more than the academy or any other of these associations  ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Award nominations don't mean much.  Anne has never played a character like Selina Kyle before.
> 
> I was skeptical about Anne even before the awful set photos started appearing.



"Noms don't mean anything"

Obviously they do but, that goes without saying.

She also won a quarter of those awards.


To the 2nd part.
A good actor is a good actor, if you don't like Anne Hathaway just say it man, it's not that big a deal. But don't make say she's a shit actor just because you don't like her.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Exactly.  It's our duty to nitpick every aspect of a production since 99% of the internet spews garbage like "In Nolan We Trust".



I remember when pics came out for the Dark Knight. I think the nitpicking was worse than this, but look how that turned out.


Just relax Rukia, don't Jinx the film


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes.

Did Anne deserve awards for her performance in The Devil Wears Prada?  Be objective.  I think you will find the answer.  Absolutely not.  And I assume some of those are for Rachel Getting Married?  Yes.  She showed some talent in that film.

Why are their opinions any more valid than ours?  We watch the same number of films.  We watch the same number of performances.  Just this year the Golden Globes faced corruption charges.  Don't be naive.  That sort of shit goes on.

*Edit:* I don't like Anne Hathaway.  I never said she was a bad actress.  She is a mediocre actress.

There is a type of character she is capable of playing.  None of these roles resemble Selina Kyle.  Bad casting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Example. 

I find how twitchy and  indifferent Kristen Stewart is annoying. But I don't think she's a shitty actress because of that, I think she's a bad actress because she's monotone in all of her movies, she never gets out of her comfort zone.

See kids !  That's how  a legitimate  criticism is formed. 

EDIT: I think the point of an actor is to act. Implying that they shouldn't do something different is wrong. If you look at her acting history she's only been cast in certain roles, not that she failed to do something different.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Your post just makes my case for me.  You are implying that there is a certain type of character she is capable of playing.  She can play monotone characters really well, right?  Isn't that what you are saying?  Playing a character that is supposed to ooze sex appeal would definitely fall outside of that type.  So I guess its fortunate she wasn't cast.

Unfortunately for us.  Hathaway was cast instead.  Hathaway doesn't excel with monotone characters.  She excels with the goofball types.  She has taken her clothes off in several films now.  But it was never very sensual or seductive.  Face it.  She isn't right for this.

Didn't mean to hijack the thread, so I will continue the true purpose of the thread instead.

*I liked Cloverfield.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Your post just makes my case for me.  You are implying that there is a certain type of character she is capable of playing.  She can play monotone characters really well, right?  Isn't that what you are saying?  Playing a character that is supposed to ooze sex appeal would definitely fall outside of that type.  So I guess its fortunate she wasn't cast.
> 
> Unfortunately for us.  Hathaway was cast instead.  Hathaway doesn't excel with monotone characters.  She excels with the goofball types.  She has taken her clothes off in several films now.  But it was never very sensual or seductive.  Face it.  She isn't right for this.
> 
> ...




Nope,  Kristen's still shit in those monotone roles too.

I also no alot of people that find Anne Hathaway sexy. 

But I agree back to the 
thread.



I liked Grindhouse.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

I prefer _The Prince of Egypt_ to _The Ten Commandments._


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

I like Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Sine (Oct 7, 2011)

Green Lantern > Iron Man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like Nicholas Cage.


What are your thoughts on The Wicker Man?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

It was the funniest movie of 2006.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

True.

I just love the trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_mW8mBzmHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I like Nicholas Cage.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0JVxvRyRWc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Yea, he's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHfv-NrPxnw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Jennifer's Body is a decent flick.  It just gets additional hate since Megan Fox is pretty much universally despised.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Your post just makes my case for me.  You are implying that there is a certain type of character she is capable of playing.  She can play monotone characters really well, right?  Isn't that what you are saying?  Playing a character that is supposed to ooze sex appeal would definitely fall outside of that type.  So I guess its fortunate she wasn't cast.
> 
> Unfortunately for us.  Hathaway was cast instead.  Hathaway doesn't excel with monotone characters.  She excels with the goofball types.  She has taken her clothes off in several films now.  But it was never very sensual or seductive.  Face it.  She isn't right for this.
> 
> ...



Yes. Someone else who likes Cloverfield. Knew I wasn't alone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2011)

Cloverfield is a good movie. The trailer got too many people too pumped up and it received backlash.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 8, 2011)

i dont like Oldboy. my problem is that i dont like the plot, i thought it was pretty stupid.

*Spoiler*: __ 



especially the i*c*st flashback part. the sister was fucking retarded, especially with that fake pregnancy and then committing suicide. if those two were smart, they could have easily carried on being incestual while fooling everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

Cloverfield has it's faults but it's a good monster movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2011)

Definitely better than District 9.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

D9 was the best buddy comedy of 09.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

I think this film just had a 25 year anniversary.  So its a perfect time for me to sound off on it.

The Princess Bride sucks.  An incredibly shitty film.  I don't understand the appeal at all.  Do you have to watch the movie stoned to enjoy it?  Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

you're trying too hard now Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Its true that I wouldn't have thought about it all except that its been all over EW.com all week.

But my opinion is accurate.  I think its a poor film.  I'd rate it as a D.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

maybe you really do just hate fun


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2011)

there are a lot of shitty scenes in The Princess Bride. I can see where he is coming from.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Inception wasn't that great.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> Inception wasn't that great.


We want definitive opinions in this thread.  Don't hold back.  No one will question you if you say it sucks.  A lot of people agree.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

lol yes they will and no they don't


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Usual Trolling, starring: Rukia!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the problem with Inception is that there's a huge difference in what people expected it to be and what it actually is.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Just wondering Rukia, did you enjoy Blade?

That'll determine if you hate fun movies or not .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I think the problem with Inception is that there's a huge difference in what people expected it to be and what it actually is.



I don't remember what I expected. What were people expecting?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

I enjoy the first two.  The original Blade is quite a bit better than the second one though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I enjoy the first two.  The original Blade is quite a bit better than the second one though.


Fair enough. It seems Rukia doesn't hate *all* fun movies .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

You bore me Frost.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't remember what I expected. What were people expecting?



People expected this groundbreaking head twist of a movie

instead it was a well done heist film with some nifty ideas.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I know I didn't expect to be confused upon watching it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Over half of the film focuses on exposition.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Inception spends most of the movie explaining everything, how is anyone seriously confused by this movie? 



> People *think it's* this groundbreaking head twist of a movie
> 
> instead * it's a* heist film with some nifty ideas.



I agree with Para.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I _was_ confused. _Inception's_ was like Geometry for me. It told me how to do everything, but the hard part was putting it into context.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Your over thinking the movie Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

How is that over-thinking the movie? 

That seems like a good simile to explain people's confusion with the movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I _was_ confused. _Inception's_ was like Geometry for me. It told me how to do everything, but the hard part was putting it into context.


Now I might understand if you were talking about Memento here, but Inception was very detailed in the explaining of the dream world and how it works.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

Then tell me why the movie confuses people!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Now I might understand if you were talking about Memento here, but Inception was very detailed in the explaining of the dream world and how it works.


And that is why Inception is the most boring blockbuster of all time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I think that's what makes it interesting.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> And that is why Inception is the most boring blockbuster of all time.



Titanic and Avatar are way more boring than Inception is.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Rukia bringing his A game Trolling when it comes to Inception


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Daniel Craig is the best Bond.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

> Titanic and Avatar are way more boring than Inception is.



Titanic is only boring because you're dead inside. And even though I don't really like Avatar but it's far from boring.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

As long as Bond aint Pierce Brosnan, its fine to me. Then again ive only seen the Craig bonds and Die another day...

More movies to add to the list


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

Meh, I found both of them boring at times too.

EDIT: I'm thinking of some more... I know I've got some...


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 10, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream is a bit overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

The battle at the end of Avatar was more exciting than anything in Inception.  And I laughed my ass off when Giovanni Ribisi referred to the rock in his hand as unobtainium.  

Inception was just a joyless affair.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I had much more fun watching _Inception_ than I did watching _Avatar._


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

I liked Leo's back story and some of the scenes like the train and the hallway fight, but other that it seemed to lack interesting scenes.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know how popular this is or isn't, but I prefer _How to Train Your Dragon_ to _Toy Story 3._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

A trailer for The Avengers comes out tomorrow.  I predict it will suck.  The trailer and the film.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about _The Avengers_ too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> As long as Bond aint Pierce Brosnan, its fine to me. Then again ive only seen the Craig bonds and Die another day...
> 
> More movies to add to the list


You have missed a lot of fairly common films.  Didn't you say you had never seen Jurassic Park either?  

I don't know if you need to go back and watch them or not though.  Casino Royale is pretty much as good as it gets for the franchise imo.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Just watch Connery as Bond and you don't need to watch any further really.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

The only Bond movie I've seen is _Quantum of Solace._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Just watch Connery as Bond and you don't need to watch any further really.


Connery was a really popular legendary Bond.  That's why Craig is so great.  He basically reinvented the character.  The Bond he plays is nothing like the ones played by Moore, Connery, and Brosnan.  He introduced us to a dark and gritty Bond and I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

If you want to see quintessential classic Bond then really Connery is it. I like Craig but he's more the Bourne type of Bond than the suave and ladies man that is Connery. And it's a crime to miss out on Pussy Galore.


----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)

The original bond films have a cheesy quality that makes them enjoyable, though.
And I thought that watching Goldfinger was like a rite of manhood.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A trailer for The Avengers comes out tomorrow.  I predict it will suck.  The trailer and the film.


In Whedon I trust. I fucking loved Firefly, and I fucking loved Buffy: The Vampire Slayer.

He'll pull this off with heavy wit and a very good story .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't try man Rukia hates all big comic book movies now

par of the course


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 11, 2011)

Brosnan was the best Bond


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> In Whedon I trust. I fucking loved Firefly, and I fucking loved Buffy: The Vampire Slayer.
> 
> He'll pull this off with heavy wit and a very good story .


You didn't even mention Angel and its the best of the bunch.  I like Whedon.  I think he's a good minimalist.  I think he can take a low budget and turn it into something extraordinary.

But The Avengers is something else entirely.  He's never been involved in a project like this.  His selection for the director role was sort of an odd one.  When you heard about this project did you even think he would be considered?  I think the studio was pulling all of the strings this time.  The result?  Spider-man 3 all over again.

And not true Parallax.  I liked X-Men First Class.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

I stand by my statement


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't get how the Avengers movie will be comparable to Spider-Man 3 at all. What reason is there for the Avengers movie to be any worse than any of the other Marvel Studio films? It'll likely be the same quality. I don't see any of the producers or editors okaying something that didn't fit the mold that they've already established with their other pop-heavy movies.


----------



## Grape (Oct 11, 2011)

Rukia likes to bring up the "Studios".

Rukia still thinks Anne Hatheway is only in TDKR because WB made Nolan use her.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Rukia likes to bring up the "Studios".
> 
> Rukia still thinks Anne Hatheway is only in TDKR because WB made Nolan use her.


You and I will share that opinion someday.  July 2012 to be more precise.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 11, 2011)

_Fantastic Mr.Fox_ was the best animated film of 2009. In fact I enjoyed _Coraline _more than I did the winner, _UP_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *You didn't even mention Angel* and its the best of the bunch.  I like Whedon.  I think he's a good minimalist.  I think he can take a low budget and turn it into something extraordinary.
> 
> But The Avengers is something else entirely.  He's never been involved in a project like this.  His selection for the director role was sort of an odd one.  When you heard about this project did you even think he would be considered?  I think the studio was pulling all of the strings this time.  The result?  Spider-man 3 all over again.
> 
> And not true Parallax.  I liked X-Men First Class.


I've been meaning to get back to Angel, it's a good show, but I haven't had time to watch it. I personally like Firefly over any other Whedon related thing because I love westerns, and I love sci-fi.  

And how do you compare a train wreck of a movie like Spider-Man 3 to The Avengers .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

Avengers will be better than Spiderman 3. Number one, Raimi is a hack while Whedon isn't. And Marvel tend to have quality control in their movies (regardless of my opinion of Iron man) while Columbia really couldn't give a shit and just threw money at Spiderman 3.

Having said that I'm still worried about the film, too many cooks spoil the broth comes to mind when you look at the trailer.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 11, 2011)

I find the star wars films over rated


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2011)

I will destroy you.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Fantastic Mr.Fox_ was the best animated film of 2009. In fact I enjoyed _Coraline _more than I did the winner, _UP_


Coraline was spectacular.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 11, 2011)

I was actually disappointed  by Coraline, it was still good though don't get me wrong.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't watch _Coraline_ cause apparently it has a giant spider.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Did you see Coraline in 3D at the theater?  The strength of Coraline is not the story.  The visuals are what propels the film to top tier status.  Almost every scene is enchantingly beautiful.  Stop motion in brilliant 3D.


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

Coraline was fantastic.

I'm completely biased because I loved the book as a kid, but I really liked the movie. It's one of the few adaptations where the changes were not annoying. (Adding Wyborn was questionable, but I understand why they did it and I don't think that it was _that_ distracting from the story.)

And the visuals are just stunning. I think that was the first 3D movie I saw....(or second, if Avatar came out before it). It utilized the 3D but not in a cheesy way. You can still watch the 2D version and it's not like, "HERE'S WHERE THE 3D PARTS ARE SUPPOSED TO BE CAUSE SHIT'S FLYING AT YO FACE". 

I want to watch this movie again, now. 



Stunna said:


> I can't watch _Coraline_ cause apparently it has a giant spider.


Well, it's a spider-woman.
And by far not the scariest part.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

I own that shit.  

Also there is this incredibly anorexic tall doctor at my hospital.  Her hair looks like a crow's nest.  So we call her other mother.  Seriously, looks exactly like her without the button eyes.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 11, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Fox>Coraline>UP.

That's how I see it honestly. Pixar got the win because it was the safe thing to do in my opinion.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Avengers will be better than Spiderman 3. Number one, *Raimi is a hack* while Whedon isn't. And Marvel tend to have quality control in their movies (regardless of my opinion of Iron man) while Columbia really couldn't give a shit and just threw money at Spiderman 3.
> 
> Having said that I'm still worried about the film, too many cooks spoil the broth comes to mind when you look at the trailer.


Woah, hold that shit for a minute . You do realize that he's made the Evil Dead trilogy(I & II being two of the most famous horror movies of all time), and Darkman right?

Raimi can't work well with a PG-13 rating. He's gotta go R.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Society changes.  I think its difficult to be an effective filmmaker through multiple decades.  Raimi hasn't fallen as far as Wes Craven... but he has definitely made some crappy films lately.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Society changes.  I think its difficult to be an effective filmmaker through multiple decades.  Raimi hasn't fallen as far as Wes Craven... but he has definitely made some crappy films lately.



John Carpenter use to be a saint to the horror genre. Not anymore though .


----------



## Jena (Oct 11, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> *Fantastic Mr. Fox*>Coraline>UP.



The moment when the wolf and Mr. Fox share a stoic salute is one of my favorite scenes from any movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Probably because im a shallow friend, but I cant even look at Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah you sure are shallow


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

> Woah, hold that shit for a minute . You do realize that he's made the Evil Dead trilogy(I & II being two of the most famous horror movies of all time), and Darkman right?



Yes I love Evil Dead but give the man a decent budget and all that comes out is a clusterfuck. He's lost his edge anyway, Drag me to Hell was mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I assume this is still an unpopular opinion.  It seems like I was one of the few people to dislike the trailer on Youtube.

Let's face it.  That Avengers trailer was nothing special.  Below average.  There is no possible way it could have made someone more excited to see the film.

Was it really that exciting?  All of the Transformers films were terrible, but the trailers prior to their release were spectacular.  It actually felt like the world was in peril.  This trailer just showed a bunch of recognizable actors with flabbergasted facial expressions.  It was terrible.

"If we can't protect the earth... you can be damn sure we'll avenge it."  Seriously?  Is crap like that all it takes to be a screenwriter these days?  That was absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

That line seemed off to me too.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

its a trailer

you know we're reaching the bottom of the barrel when we start going you know man that trailer was balls


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

You said the Sherlock Holmes 2 trailer was balls.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Let see, something ridiculous....

I don't know how unpopular this would be I couldn't stand Ocean Eleven, overly smug and annoying. Oh look it's an ensemble cast of a bunch of annoying twats doing stuff you couldn't dream of because you don't have studios paying money to live out boyish fantasies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Every Clooney film is smug.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

The second one was just ridiculous, they weren't even trying to hide it anymore. We're so cool we're gonna have Julia Roberts play Julia Roberts. We're so cool and fun. Give us your money so you can have the privilege of watching us have a good time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

The only thing good about the second one was Vincent Cassel.  And that horrible film didn't deter them... THEY WENT OUT AND MADE A THIRD FILM!!!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

I like Clooney

guess thats unpopular


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oceans Thirteen was the best one.

Best Clooney movie is From Dusk til Dawn


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

more like Michael Clayton


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 13, 2011)

You don't like Ocean's 11.

Shame on you.

Avatar wasn't original but it was still a great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> more like Michael Clayton


Good movie.  Another good Clooney film is Out of Sight.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 14, 2011)

Robocop 2>Robocop 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

I liked bayformers 1 & 3.

come at me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

There is no such thing as a bad zombie film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Death Certificate said:


> Robocop 2>Robocop 1



I disagree. Robocop 2 certainly is a good film(sequels get too much hate these days), but not nearly as awesome as the first Robocop was.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

From Dusk Til Dawn is his best, but the Ocean's movies were good. 

I guess I like the smug humor.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 15, 2011)

Fight Club was rubbish, the best Brad Pitt movie is Legends of the Fall followed by Se7en and Meet Joe Black.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

You've gone too far.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Oceans Thirteen was the best one.
> 
> Best Clooney movie is From Dusk til Dawn



Every movie Clooney is in is his best movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 15, 2011)

Xion said:


> Every movie Clooney is in is his best movie.



Spy Kids and Batman & Robin included?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

I love Clooney, he's so versatile. He has the uncanny ability to play himself in every movie.



> Every movie Clooney is in is his best movie.



Even Batman and Robin?


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I love Clooney, he's so versatile. He has the uncanny ability to play himself in every movie.
> 
> Even Batman and Robin?



Clearly superior to The Dark Knight.


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Spy Kids and Batman & Robin included?



He was in Spy Kids?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah, he played Devlin.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

Se7en is Brad Pitt's best movie.  But personally I find his character extremely annoying in that film.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

I find Brad Pitt annoying in everything.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

Luckily Morgan Freeman and Kevin Spacey were fantastic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Se7en is Brad Pitt's best movie.  But personally I find his character extremely annoying in that film.


I personally think Fight Club is Brad Pitt's best film.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I personally think Fight Club is Brad Pitt's best film.



That Or Troy


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 16, 2011)

Damn I haven't even seen Troy . I've been meaning to though.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

Troy was pretty good, actually.
Took liberties with the source material, but, eh, it's Hollywood. I think they did a decent job of capturing the "heart" of the story. And I agree, Pitt was really good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2011)

Troy isn't good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Troy was disappointing.  I remember a bunch of comedians mocked Troy on VH1's The Best Week Ever.  They made fun of how Orlando Bloom used the same voice as he did in Pirates of the Caribbean.  

Diane Kruger made a beautiful Helen of Troy.  That was the only thing I liked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Troy was pretty good, actually.
> Took liberties with the source material, but, eh, it's Hollywood. I think they did a decent job of capturing the "heart" of the story. And I agree, Pitt was really good.



Actually if u go into it thinking "This is what actually happened" and the story we all know is just what the Greeks told as the Victors it enhances the film


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

Troy was sort of campy and rubbish. Eric Bana was the only trying and how Achilles Heel comes to play here is cringeworthy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

it was a Greek tragedy of course it was Campy!

Any way 20 minutes into it , i dont see what every one went nuts about  with First Class, the pacing is terrible.

EDIT: it keeps getting worse....


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Troy isn't good.





Rukia said:


> Troy was disappointing.  I remember a bunch of


Meh. I liked it. 
It's not amazing, but I thought it was decent.



Zen-aku said:


> Actually if u go into it thinking "This is what actually happened" and the story we all know is just what the Greeks told as the Victors it enhances the film


How do you mean?
I was talking about the Iliad, not the history of the Trojan war. It looks at a segment of the Iliad and condenses a good chunk of the story down (and then it pulls scenes here and there).
I just meant that, IMO, it did a decent job of retaining the "spirit" of the Iliad. It definitely got the Hollywood treatment, but not as much as I feared it would. I guess I was just worried that they'd turn Achilles into a super good guy and turn the war into good vs. evil [with the Greeks being good and the Trojans being evil] and so the fact that they didn't do that leaves me reasonably satisfied.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Se7en is Brad Pitt's best movie.  But personally I find his character extremely annoying in that film.



As an actor Benjamin Button and Twelve Monkeys are by far his greatest achievements.

Also not liking fight club isn't an unpopular movie opinion.. It's a travesty.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

X-men First Class Sucked


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 16, 2011)

Brad picks a lot of great films to be in.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

And Fassbender made a magnificent Magneto, Zenaku.  The Inglorious Basterd light sequences were definitely the best aspect of the film.  


ThePseudo said:


> Brad picks a lot of great films to be in.


He has been in 3 David Fincher films.  He got lucky and made friends with one of the best directors in the world.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

> Brad picks a lot of great films to be in.



He's lucky to know alot of directors because he's been casted in some of the best roles around.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 16, 2011)

Inception was wildly overrated
Rise of the planet of the apes was wildly underrated 
Tron legacy wasn't awful


----------



## Hana (Oct 16, 2011)

While I did enjoy the video game references in Scott Pilgrim, I fucking hated all the characters. None of them were remotely likable.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2011)

My head is beginning to hurt from terrible taste

Not.....sure....how....long....will.....last..............


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 16, 2011)

Hana said:


> While I did enjoy the video game references in Scott Pilgrim, I fucking hated all the characters. None of them were remotely likable.


I didn't like Scott Pilgrim either, and I'm a big fan of Edgar Wright.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> And Fassbender made a magnificent Magneto, Zenaku.  The Inglorious Basterd light sequences were definitely the best aspect of the film.



those were in deed the redeemable parts along with a surprisingly good Kevin Bacon

every thing else was Shit!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> He's lucky to know alot of directors because he's been casted in some of the best roles around.



luck ain't got shit with it, his filmography is one of the best in the past 2 decades.  Pitt will never get the respect he deserves as an actor, partially because he's too much of a pretty boy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

He's always been a package for me. Someone directors can cast him and get attention from a cinema going men and women alike. But honestly speaking I've never felt wowed by him, other than 12 Monkey's. He's got one of the best resumes in Hollywood, if it's deserved or not is a different question.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

This seems to be unpopular on the internet: Under the Red Hood is better than Mask of Phantasm IMO.
(They're both good, I just liked Under the Red Hood more.)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't think he's ever "wowed" me either, then again I don't get wowed out by acting very often but if his acting wasn't up to par those movies wouldn't have been as effective


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2011)

under the red hood is much better than mask of the phantasm. mask of the phantasm isn't really that good. theres no good fighting and the last act doesnt really make sense to me :x.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 16, 2011)

I enjoy the lot of Michael Bay's work.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> under the red hood is much better than mask of the phantasm. mask of the phantasm isn't really that good. theres no good fighting and the last act doesnt really make sense to me :x.


You know an overrated Batman movie? _SubZero._


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 16, 2011)

SubZero isn't overrated. It's good and I've never really heard anyone give it praise it didn't deserve.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't really praise anything that continued Freeze's story after Heart of Ice. If we can call _Phantasm_ overrated, the same can be said for _SubZero._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

GI Joe is better than Thor.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 19, 2011)

All the Transformers films had great entertainment value.


----------



## Xion (Oct 19, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> I enjoy the lot of Michael Bay's work.



You should be crucified. If I'm ever forced to see Transformers 2 again I'll claw my own eyes out!!!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> GI Joe is better than Thor.



Rukia's first attempt at trolling in this thread I'm proud. Although I believe Thor, along with Captain America was made just so Marvel could have an Avenger movie I saw it as just very average superhero film.

GI Joe was just terrible. Channing Tatum alone was enough reason to the hate that film.


-
Sean Penn is an overrated, he overacts in a lot of his movies. Even in scenes that require a more subtle approach he "hams" it up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Not trolling.  I do think its important to give perspective about how bad Thor really is though.  Thor was fucking awful.  GI Joe at least had hot Baroness, Storm Shadow, Snake Eyes, and Mr. Zartan.  Thor had Natalie Portman and a black Norse god.

Everything you said about Channing Tatum is true.  I saw he was in talks for another film this morning and I am flabbergasted.  How does someone with no talent continue to get roles?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

I dare say Tatum gets roles through the casting couch because he's not bankable and can't act.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't get what's attractive about him.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 19, 2011)

Hayden Christensen>>> Channing Tatum.

Haden is pure turd, but I feel like he tries his best. He at least tries to do some sort of thing that resembles acting. He can even make expressions with his face.

Channing is just dead. It's like he thinks that if he acts neutral no one will notice his lack of talent for the the craft. If he only knew the truth .


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't get what's attractive about him.



Women like muscular men who don't say much and are intellectually inferior to them.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Hayden Christensen>>> Channing Tatum.


I agree.  If its an unpopular opinion its because the star wars geeks continue to blame Hayden far too much for those two horrible films he appeared in.  Was he bad?  Sure.  But the script and the directing were the main problem.  Go watch random scenes in Attack of the Clones.  Anakin talks to Padme.  Obi shuffles his feet in the background.  The director didn't help out at all in situations like this.  It was ridiculous.  Amateur hour crap.  And the dialogue was worse than the dialogue in Troll 2.

Hayden's performance in a recent movie (Takers) is better than anything Tatum has turned in so far in his career.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone else said this earlier or in a different thread, but Hayden completely sold evil Anakin for me. At least before he started talking.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 19, 2011)

Parallax said:


> more like Michael Clayton



Best is too hard with Clooney, when you have some truly class choices, _O' Brother, Where Art Thou?_, _Michael Clayton_, _Good Night and Good Luck_, and _Up in the Air_.

But his coolest is by far, _Confessions of a Dangerous Mind_.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Fight Club was rubbish, the best Brad Pitt movie is Legends of the Fall followed by Se7en and Meet Joe Black.





Rukia said:


> Se7en is Brad Pitt's best movie.  But personally I find his character extremely annoying in that film.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I personally think Fight Club is Brad Pitt's best film.





Zen-aku said:


> That Or Troy



lololol, Brad Pitt's best film is _12 Monkeys_.

Unpopular opinion: Alec Baldwin is the most annoying actor ever.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

12 Monkeys is great stuff

but I still like Fight Club more :x


----------



## Z (Oct 20, 2011)

No Country for Old Men is overrated. Decent movie though.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 20, 2011)

The Departed>>> Good fellas and Casino

Come at me movie buffs!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> The Departed>>> Good fellas and Casino
> 
> Come at me movie buffs!


I agree with you.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2011)

There are many reasons why that's not an agreeable opinion but whatevers dude


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> GI Joe is better than Thor.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 21, 2011)

Robin Williams has the potential to be a great dramatic actor when given a good script. He can really act when he tries. e.g _One Hour Photo and Insomnia _. Ironically it's the comedies he needs to stay away from.

Someone on a website reminded me of this.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't remember if I said this already, but I was talking to some friends about it at school, and I prefer _How to Train Your Dragon_ to _Toy Story 3._


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2011)

Toy Story 3 was garbage. A rehash of first two movies without anything new or original, that seemed like a TV episode, not a full motion.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Toy Story 3 was garbage. A rehash of first two movies without anything new or original, that seemed like a TV episode, not a full motion.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't remember if I said this already, but I was talking to some friends about it at school, and I prefer _How to Train Your Dragon_ to _Toy Story 3._





Hatifnatten said:


> Toy Story 3 was garbage. A rehash of first two movies without anything new or original, that seemed like a TV episode, not a full motion.



If I wasnt an agnostic Christian...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't have your back on this one Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry, I love that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

I Am Number Four is really underrated.  It was actually a good little flick.  And the action from the film is probably as good as any I have seen all year.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 21, 2011)

- Lord of the Rings is overrated as fuck
- Only good Star Wars are episode V & III
- Casino Royale is easily the Best Bond Movie ever (f*ck y'll Sean Connery ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) )


Probably more. But these ones bothered me today


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Only good Star Wars are episode V & III



You will be destroyed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Toy Story 3 was garbage. A rehash of first two movies without anything new or original, that seemed like a TV episode, not a full motion.



That's not an opinion.

That's a fucking crime.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Casino >= Goodfellas


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Tropic Thunder wasn't funny. Neither are any of the Judd Apatow movies.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

you're just not 'Merican to enjoy them you limey


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tropic Thunder wasn't funny. Neither are any of the Judd Apatow movies.



What? 

Superbad is monstrously hilarious. Most Apatow films are.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> Superbad is monstrously hilarious. Most Apatow films are



Superbad was terrible


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

I think if they had accents you would have enjoyed it more :|


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tropic Thunder wasn't funny. Neither are any of the Judd Apatow movies.


I thought Tropic Thunder was hilarious. Superbad on the other hand .


----------



## Shade (Oct 22, 2011)

Emmerich's not a bad director.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

Totally looks like a fish.

btw nice outfit, but it looked better on Prince


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Shade said:


> Emmerich's not a bad director.


I'm glad he exposed Shakespeare at least.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

Shade said:


> Emmerich's not a bad director.



I liked _Stargate_ at least. Guilty pleasure.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2011)

I did not care for the Godfather.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Watched Inception for the first time last night and my mind was not blown. It's an above average block buster, I expected a screenplay that would actually leave my mouth agape. 

Did these Nolan fans ever watch Memento? If they did they would not be so easily impressed with inception.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw _Memento,_ and _Inception's_ still in my top three films of 2010.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Oct 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Watched Inception for the first time last night and my mind was not blown. It's an above average block buster, I expected a screenplay that would actually leave my mouth agape.
> 
> Did these Nolan fans ever watch Memento? If they did they would not be so easily impressed with inception.



Obviously you're in the minority, even with Nolan fans. I saw Memento a long time ago and just recently again and I still believe Inception was the better movie.


Everything in Inception was clicking on all cylinders which is the necessary formula for an outstanding movie. Memento just had plot (granted that it was mindfuckingly beautiful), which isn't enough if you're analyzing it from an overheard perspective. Don't get me wrong though, I love Memento and it is still a strong film, but in my opinion not the better of the two.

Also, above average block-buster is an understatement for Inception, especially since Nolan doesn't make above average movies, he makes masterpieces. 



hitokugutsu said:


> - Lord of the Rings is overrated as fuck
> - Only good Star Wars are episode V & III
> - Casino Royale is easily the Best Bond Movie ever (f*ck y'll Sean Connery ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) )
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 23, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> That's not an opinion.
> 
> That's a fucking crime.


You want me to go through your opinions with that quote?

Didn't think so. That's why in this thread you do not respond.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't really cared much about inception, actually is probably my least favorite nolan movie, i think Memento is a lot better, so is The Prestige, it may be because is was very hyped when i saw the movie and expected some kind of Groundbreaking movie, and what i got is just some slightly above the average action film, with a more less complex plot, at least for teh first half of the film.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You want me to go through your opinions with that quote?
> 
> Didn't think so. That's why in this thread you do not respond.



That is a really pointless thread then I am glad you are not running it. All the fun is the back and forth discussion anything else is pointless.


----------



## Z (Oct 24, 2011)

There Will Be Blood > No Country for Old Men. 

Don't really know if this is an unpopular opinion though. Also, they're both good, but overrated films.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

Both are really seen as equal in the sense that most people prefer one or the other.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't care for any superhero films that are not Nolan's Batman Trilogy. Honestly, I just saw the Avengers trailer and I wanted to barf.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I don't care for any superhero films that are not Nolan's Batman Trilogy. Honestly, I just saw the Avengers trailer and I wanted to barf.



Agreed.

Don't know why everyone loves all these shit movies. Spider-Man and Nolans Batman have been the only good adaptations. Though I am praying The Amazing Spider-Man will be great.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

X-Men First Class was good

and so was Iron Man


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Super hero films are shitty.  I wish Hollywood would stop making them.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> X-Men First Class was good
> 
> and so was Iron Man



This. Spider-Man 2 was pretty good as well. The rest I have trouble claiming as downright good without wondering whether comic book bias infected my evaluation.

But yea, as for unpopular movie opinions...

Begins > TDK
Casino Royale is the best bond film (I love Connery, really I do, but still)
Charles Bronson > Clint Eastwood as far as western heroes go

And The Mummy and The Scorpion King are both good movies.

Not sure if all of those qualify as unpopular though.

EDIT: Oh! and The Rock (movie, not actor/wrestling sensation) was fucking awesome. I will defend that movie until my voice goes hoarse/I get carpal tunnel/i dont feel like it anymore.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

The Original Batman was pretty damn good, as was Blade, the first 2 Xmen movies, Hellboy, Superman and Captain America.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

There are plenty of great superhero movies. :/


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2011)

I think most of the animated films that get such high ratings are way overhyped compared to many other films that should be getting better reviews.

Toy Story 3 or Up, while great movies, lack the sheer complexity and profundity that can be found in many films that are so often overlooked in favor of the blockbuster, well-made, animated movies.

I don't know, I mean these movies are created for "all ages" in a way, but their target audience I feel precludes them from being anywhere near the "greatest" films. Yes, a film can be animated and be a masterpiece, but if it doesn't deal with extremely mature themes and nuanced ambiguity, it's hard to sell it as better than the films that do.

There's no way in hell I can see films like Up or Toy Story 3 or How to Train Your Dragon being greater than something like Pan's Labyrinth or The Wrestler.

Great music, great voice acting, great animation, likable and deep characters, and a well-designed and somewhat complex story cannot match the sheer depths of the human condition seen in some of these superior works.

People will disagree with that, but that's my unpopular opinion for the day.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth get's better the more times I watch. I honestly believe it will be one of the classics of our time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth is better than anything Christopher Nolan has ever done.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

It is a bit unfair to compare Pixar's work to something like Pan's Labyrinth or Wrestler. They both deal with the extremes unlike Pixar who deal with more grounded themes, and they're subtle about it. For instance the first 20 minutes of UP were more effective than most movies that have shown similar themes.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

UP is a mediocre film and one of Pixar's weakest efforts.  The first twenty minutes were great.  No doubt about it.  But after that it turned into run of the mill stuff.  Coraline and Fantastic Mr Fox were far better.

Edit:  LMAO.  I may be rehashing old stuff.  I can probably search this thread and find that I have already made this boast.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Nah my opinion was pretty much the same about it, the talking dogs were pretty annoying too.

Fantastic Mr Fox I liked but honestly I am too much of a fan of the book and found the film abit too American, if that's even a valid critique.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth is overrated. Hellboy 2 is de Toro's best work to date. 

The original Hellboy was meh.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> UP is a mediocre film and one of Pixar's weakest efforts.  The first twenty minutes were great.  No doubt about it.  But after that it turned into run of the mill stuff.  Coraline and Fantastic Mr Fox were far better.
> 
> Edit:  LMAO.  I may be rehashing old stuff.  I can probably search this thread and find that I have already made this boast.



I feel the same way. 

I'm not saying that UP is a bad film, because it's not, but you're definitely right: the opening of the movie _far_ out-shines the rest of it.

Right around the time when they meet Doug is when I begin to get officially bored with it. I own this movie and I've seen it at least ten times, but I honestly can't remember what happens after they meet up with that adventurer guy. It's all a blur. Meanwhile I can remember the opening vividly. Although to be fair that's probably because it gave me depression.



Ennoea said:


> Nah my opinion was pretty much the same about it, the talking dogs were pretty annoying too.
> 
> Fantastic Mr Fox I liked but honestly I am too much of a fan of the book and found the film abit too American, if that's even a valid critique.


No, I can see where you're coming from with that. 

This doesn't directly relate back to that idea, but I thought it was funny how all the animals had American accents but all the people had English ones. I wonder if that was intentional....


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is better than anything Christopher Nolan has ever done.



Rukia the thread is _Unpopular Opinions_. You're only gonna get a disagreement from hardcore Nolan's hardcore stalkers fans.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 25, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is overrated. Hellboy 2 is de Toro's best work to date.
> 
> The original Hellboy was meh.


I agree with this.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is overrated. Hellboy 2 is de Toro's best work to date.





> Ban me. I'm a troll.


 
    .


----------



## Amuro (Oct 25, 2011)

All three Del Toro comic book movies are the best the genre has to offer.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Ehhhhhh...


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> All three Del Toro comic book movies are the best the genre has to offer.



3? What was the third one?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Blade 2, a film inferior to it's own predecessor.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't comprehend Hellboy movies being the best of the genre.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Blade 2, a film inferior to it's own predecessor.



Oh. 
Yeah, I didn't really like that one...

Hellboy II is still fun, though. I'm not sure if it's my favorite comic book movie, but it's certainly up there. I love how the monsters somehow look both fake and real at the same time, if that makes sense?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

The films are probably the most creative and imaginative from the genre but imo they lack intensity.


----------



## Wandhappy (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never understood the hype for the film "Garden State". I thought it was really average.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Wandhappy said:


> I've never understood the hype for the film "Garden State". I thought it was really average.



I think a lot of it comes from us [people] wanting to believe that:
1. There is a special person who will "wake us up" and save us.
2. That there's nothing wrong with us.
3. That, if we have to take drugs, we don't really have to take drugs (see #2)

That's just what I've seen based on RL experiences, though. I don't know if it's correlation or causation, but a lot of people that I know RL that really like that movie are also on antidepressants.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

YOU BORE ME FROST!


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You want me to go through your opinions with that quote?
> 
> Didn't think so. That's why in this thread you do not respond.



Thank you for confirming that you are indeed a dumb fuck.

Also I don't remember the original Hellboy getting that much praise.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Transformers 2 was entertaining to me. It had it's faults, sure, but it wasn't unbearable. Same for Spiderman 3. 

However, out of all the comic super hero movies I've seen, Superman Returns was honestly the most boring out of them all.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

The first hour or so of _Spider-Man 3_ was better than _Spider-Man 2._

_Superman Returns_ is at least better than _Superman II_ in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

I actually agree with Hatifnatten.  This is the unpopular opinion thread.  These are unpopular opinions.  People argue with us when we present these opinions.  This thread is our refuge from those arguments.  Finally we can just put our opinions out there without being told that we are wrong.  Ain't love grand?

Batman Begins is better than The Dark Knight.


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> UP is a mediocre film and one of Pixar's weakest efforts.  The first twenty minutes were great.  No doubt about it.  But after that it turned into run of the mill stuff.  Coraline and Fantastic Mr Fox were far better.
> 
> Edit:  LMAO.  I may be rehashing old stuff.  I can probably search this thread and find that I have already made this boast.



OMG I completely agree!

The whole jungle bit just jumped the shark for me. I loved the opening scene as well as the lead-up. But the jungle landing and what followed was rather mediocre for me.

Coraline was very good. A lot darker than the latter movie (my motto: darker is better). Also loved the Fantastic Mr. Fox. That was comedy gold. What a good-humored, "animated" film should be.



Yasha said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is overrated. Hellboy 2 is de Toro's best work to date.
> 
> The original Hellboy was meh.



That is a dangerous opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Er. I believe we should all be free to express our opinions and not feel obligated to defend them, but there's nothing wrong with discussing.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think people have to defend their opinions but I do feel that an explanation for that stance is at least warranted


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 25, 2011)

I found Paranormal Activity to be a waste of time. A friend talked it up as being super scary and when we sat down and watched it it was about a moronic prick with a video camera provoking a demon with clear succinct evidence of its existence. When they all died at the end I felt nothing but relief that we were finally rid of the sheer stupidity that was going on. It was a weak way to drive the story and just about every bad thing that happened could have been avoided. There wasn't a single moment in the movie that I'd call scary.

If I was in the right mindset, though, it'd make a great comedy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

Nolan is the next Kurbrick, but better cuz his film are more cleverer and stuff.


----------



## Wandhappy (Oct 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think a lot of it comes from us [people] wanting to believe that:
> 1. There is a special person who will "wake us up" and save us.
> 2. That there's nothing wrong with us.
> 3. That, if we have to take drugs, we don't really have to take drugs (see #2)
> ...



Oh, well that does make sense! I think Zach Braff did a great job of doing the writing, directing and acting the lead role, but I think I was so bored by it I missed some of the important messages of the film.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan is the next Kurbrick, but better cuz his film are more cleverer and stuff.



check this out Rukia someone is trying to take your spot as #1


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Pan's Labyrinth is better than anything Christopher Nolan has ever done.



I don't see how that *isn't* true.

Memento. The Dark Knight. Inception.

Three great films. None were able to give me the sheer sockdolager of raw emotion, childhood nostalgia, and profundity that Pan's could.

Memento was a great film. Very unique, played out well, but I don't remember all of it to say it is an utter masterpiece. lol. But if it didn't stick with me, it likely wasn't at that level.

The Dark Knight is without a doubt my pick for the best superhero movie ever made, though superhero is a bit of a misnomer. It's emotional, nuanced, has great performances, and is full of zeal. But again, it's a darker, more realistic take on Batman. Pan's still has more to it substance-wise and speaking to the human condition imho.

Inception is actually more miss than the last two for two particular reasons: the third dream sequence (which devolves into a James Bond-esque, helter skelter snow action mess) and what I see as a lack of aesthetics on the part of Mr. Nolan. He's great at directing and the movie is shot beautifully, but you can tell his imagination isn't fantastic, especially in comparison with what you see in Del Toro's or Snyder's films (Snyder is worse ofc, but his visuals and aesthetic eye are top-notch in most of his films). A lot more potential for a film about dreams within dreams. Though it's still one of my top ten films. I love it. I love the ending. It's fantastic and the "paper windmill" scene was heartbreaking when I first saw it. My favorite Nolan film.

Nolan is a great director. I think his films are better than most of Del Toro's films (then again Del Toro works a lot with other people's "work" in a way like with Hellboy II, Blade 2, and Mimic). But Pan's is pure genius.

Aronofsky, the Coen brothers, and Del Toro are my current favorites for "mainstream" directors. 

Tbh though, I still say Let The Right One In, is the best film I have ever seen. Nearly no wasted lines, perfect atmosphere and leitmotifs throughout, layers upon layers of dark ambiguity and statements on humanity, fantastic acting amongst the leads, etc.



Ennoea said:


> It is a bit unfair to compare Pixar's work to something like Pan's Labyrinth or Wrestler. They both deal with the extremes unlike Pixar who deal with more grounded themes, and they're subtle about it. For instance the first 20 minutes of UP were more effective than most movies that have shown similar themes.



But you have to cross-compare films at some point. It's sort of unfair, but to say some film like Toy Story 3 is the best of the year when there are some infinitely more nuanced films out there is a slap in the face to those films and to film culture imo.

Toy Story is in no way, shape, or form the best animated movie ever made as some attest. Hayao Miyazaki or Isao Takahata would like to have a word with Pixar.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

It'd take more than that.

EDIT: I haven't seen _Pan's Labyrinth._ It scares me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Oct 25, 2011)

Green Mile? Too long, only watched an hour or so...took forever to get good so i never ended up watching. It's rubbish


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

As great as human condition films are (and they are some of my favorites) in terms of sheer enjoyment and honestly how well they are made I like Pixar films more than a few Miyazaki films

but I certainly don't subscribe to the ITS MORE ADULT/SERIOUS IT MUST BE BETTER philosophy


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> As great as human condition films are (and they are some of my favorites) in terms of sheer enjoyment and honestly how well they are made I like Pixar films more than a few Miyazaki films
> 
> but I certainly don't subscribe to the ITS MORE ADULT/SERIOUS IT MUST BE BETTER philosophy



I do. It's not perfect, but I'm like a scientist. I need standards to weigh "greatness" against, even if they are subjective standards. I have a whole multi-chained, weighted average system for rating films. It's really probably too much, but I think it makes the process less iffy.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

> EDIT: I haven't seen Pan's Labyrinth. It scares me.



It's unnerving but not scary at all.

Pixar and Ghibli make different movies, it depends on what type of style you prefer. If we're talking more mainstream then yes Pixar make more straightforward movies than Ghibli.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can't comprehend Hellboy movies being the best of the genre.



What do you consider a more realistic choice?



Rukia said:


> Batman Begins is better than The Dark Knight.



That's only unpopular with people who are still masturbating over Ledgers grave.


----------



## Xion (Oct 25, 2011)

Amuro said:


> That's only unpopular with people who are still masturbating over Ledgers grave.



I think that meta-film elements should be included in films' rankings.

Avatar was a generic Pocahontas story, but it revolutionized digitally-animated films and 3D. An amazing theater experience like no other. So it's a classic.

The Dark Knight's popularity and legendary status was similarly boosted by Ledger's death and his deathly display of method acting.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's unnerving but not scary at all.


No, I mean just the look of it. All the undead goat looking things and stuff looks quite Satanic.



Amuro said:


> What do you consider a more realistic choice?


I'm not trying to undermine your opinion or anything, but my personal favorite superhero movie is _Batman Returns._ And there are a handful more I would prefer before the _Hellboy_ movies.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Nolan is the next Kurbrick, but better cuz his film are more cleverer and stuff.



No, I love Nolan because he's really consistent.

Pan Labyrinth is unnerving though. _The Faun_ looks like Satan, and the _Pale Man_ is by far the creepiest character I has ever seen on film. The film also have a lot of gruesome parts that put a lot of bloody slasher films to shame. 

Great film though. Looks like something Yokai would wank of too.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

And Anne Hathaway will be the greatest Catwimmin ever, it's a shame Halle Berry couldn't reprise her role


----------



## Amuro (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not trying to undermine your opinion or anything, but my personal favorite superhero movie is _Batman Returns._ And there are a handful more I would prefer before the _Hellboy_ movies.



No worries i was just interested in your thoughts each to their own and all that. Batman Returns is a good choice i did enjoy Burton's films, in some ways alot more than Norton's. I feel Gotham is it's own character in the first two while in BB and TDK it seems pretty dull.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

MartialHorror should change his name to ActionHorror.  False advertising.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Pan Labyrinth is unnerving though. _The Faun_ looks like Satan, and the _Pale Man_ is by far the creepiest character I has ever seen on film. The film also have a lot of gruesome parts that put a lot of bloody slasher films to shame.
> 
> Great film though. Looks like something Yokai would wank of too.


Yeah, that's it. Just looking at a Satanic symbol unnerves me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 25, 2011)

You don't have to defed an opinion, but if someone asks why you think a certain thing you should be able to say way.

And calling someones unpopular opinion terrible is allowed because I said so.


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 26, 2011)

The fellowship of the ring was the best in the trilogy.
Cars was a bad Pixar movie.
Mega shark Vs Giant octopus was better than Avatar.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 26, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Cars was a bad Pixar movie.



The opinion is held by the majority of Pixar fans.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought ALL of Hancock was good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 26, 2011)

Amuro said:


> No worries i was just interested in your thoughts each to their own and all that. Batman Returns is a good choice i did enjoy Burton's films, in some ways alot more than Norton's. I feel Gotham is it's own character in the first two while in BB and TDK it seems pretty dull.


I think that X-men First Class is the best super hero movie ever. Kevin Bacon was awesome as Sebastion Shaw, and Michael Fassbender was even more epic as Magento .

2nd place would probably go to either of the first two Blade movies .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Doctor said:


> Cars was a bad Pixar movie.


I completely disagree. I like Cars, even if it was the most unoriginal of Pixar's movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> MartialHorror should change his name to ActionHorror.  False advertising.



Where in the hell did this come from?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 27, 2011)

Goblet of Fire is the best Harry Potter movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

Prisoner of Azkaban is the best HP movie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

The 6th was the best one 

then the 3rd


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

The best Spiderman movie is the third one. It's just so well acted and not cheesy at all.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2011)

Actually that is something I didn't even think of bringing up. For the most part all 3 Spiderman movies fell completely flat to me. Tobey Maguire isn't that good in the role, there is no wit to his performance and it is never funny.

Also the bullshit with him loosing his powers in the second film makes no sense at all. Molina does a good Otto Octavious, JK was the perfect JJJ and Dafoe looked the Norman part and worked every so often. Other than that those 3 movies don't even ping my radar.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The best Spiderman movie is the third one. It's just so well acted and not cheesy at all.



Would you say it was....so good?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yX9rwbF3HkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2011)

You could really see James Franco's acting muscle here, he really sold the amnesia to me, so well infact I was utterly bewildered by the change of events in the last act. 

Kirsten Dunst is as always a star, she's the character for whom you really feel in these films, she's the audience, she's the human, she's us. Her fall from a rising star to a waitress was subtle yes devastating, I cried for her. I just loved everything about her journey from the beginning to the third one, she's not your average damsel in distress, she's feisty but vulnerable and it makes her just that much more likeable.

As for Tobey Maguire, Spiderman 3 will forever remain his greatest onscreen work. The man is one of the best actors of our time and here he really shows what he can do with a good script. We see him at his highest of highs and at his all time low, he's truly the epitome of good but in the third one Raimi finally begun to explore his dark side and the lure of power. It wasn't sudden but a gradual change, Raimi wanted to show us why he shouldn't indulge in his power. He has all that he wants and all that he was scared to admit to want, but as we see in this power comes with responsibility. And the destruction of his relationship at his own hands is shown here to be a powerful and tragic consequence for his thirst of power. This is Episode 3, he's Darth Vader and Dunst is Amidala, that's how great of a work this is.

The film it self is woven intricately like a web, just so many plots gradually coming to a single spot of harmony. The action is superb, the acting is shoulders above anything seen before, and the fact that Raimi can handle two of the most iconic villains in one movie yet still produce such a stellar movie is a testament to how much Raimi has improved. Spiderman isn't just a journey for Spiderman but for all of us, from our young days to our growth and to facing our responsibilities as people and Spidermen. As Spiderman grew, so did us and so did Raimi. It's a fantastic piece of film and will be remembered as one of the best of our times. I salute you Raimi, I really do.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 27, 2011)

You get an A for effort, but Rukia's still reigning troll.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You get an A for effort, but Rukia's still reigning troll.



Yea. One sentence alone unleashes god tier trolling


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2011)

Spiderman 3 would have been a lot better if the symbiote was introduced domtime in the second film methinks. And minus the cheese and unecessary villains.

As for unpopular opinions...

I too liked Cars, Cars 2 wasn't enjoyable though.

Michael Bay is good at what he does and if you don't try to view his films as masterieces, they're pretty fun/enjoyable.

Hmm, oh I got one. Like Mike is my shit, even after all these years.

I'm adding a tv opinion too; Family Guy> Simpsons.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 27, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Michael Bay is good at what he does and if you don't try to view his films as masterieces, they're pretty fun/enjoyable.



Agreed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 27, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Michael Bay is good at what he does and if you don't try to view his films as masterieces, they're pretty fun/enjoyable.



I agree, but Bay went too Michael Bay for transformer 2 and 3. On the other hand Bad Boys I and especially II, the first transformers, and The Rock are all great movies for me.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2011)

I would only give that up for The Rock

which is a great movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't liked a Michael Bay film since Pearl Harbor... And I haven't Liked a James Cameron film since Titanic... But I'll always support Clint Eastwood Films.

----

There aren't that many franchise films or stand alone films I deem myself defender of... except for:

I'm a fan of the OT Star Wars pre-Special Edition; I hate the Toy Trilogy I'm a Hard Core Matrix fan I liked film 1 & 2 I Like Cerebral films like Ghost in the Shell, GIS Innocence, Dark City, and Donnie Darko. I'm a fan of Manhunter and Silence of the Lambs; I loath Hannibal Rising, Hannibal and that Red Dragon cash cow of an adaption for Red Dragon just to have Hopkins in it. I liked the 1st IV Films in the Phantasm Series I wish someone would wrap it up I hate cliffhangers. I liked 2001 a Space Oddysey, The Shinning, Fullmetal Jacket, Blade Runner, Inception, Batman Begins and The Dark Knight. And I dispise Green Lantern, Superman III, IV, and Returns as well as the 3rd Godfather.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 28, 2011)

The last scene of The Godfather three was great. Great ending to an average film.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KupAgY18QDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 28, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I haven't liked a Michael Bay film since Pearl Harbor... And I haven't Liked a James Cameron film since Titanic... But I'll always support Clint Eastwood Films.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



95% of that is not unpopular opinion lol.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 28, 2011)

His hatred of the _Toy Story_ trilogy is big enough to make me disregard his post.


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

Stunna, your set


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 28, 2011)

why is winry pretending like something is happening to her?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2011)

maybe she's trying to do the wave


----------



## Jena (Oct 28, 2011)

She's trying to fit in.
Peer pressure and all that.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why is winry pretending like something is happening to her?



Look how windy it is, she obviously lost her balance.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought I was the only found what Winry did strange.


Guys I just watched The Lion King after all these years, and it's not as good as I remembered. 

6/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

> Guys I just watched The Lion King after all these years, and it's not as good as I remembered.



Me with pretty much every Disney movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I would only give that up for The Rock
> 
> which is a great movie.



Yea, to think of it Bad Boys II and Transformers are mostly watchable for me. They only become good movies when drunk. 

But this:[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3UQwyKrTtI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE] Will never get old...EVER.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 30, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I agree, but Bay went too Michael Bay for transformer 2 and 3. On the other hand Bad Boys I and especially II, the first transformers, and The Rock are all great movies for me.



I actually liked the first Transformers movie. I rather watch that again then any of the LotR movies



Fenix Down said:


> Goblet of Fire is the best Harry Potter movie.



Co-signed. It derives from the book and leaves out a lot, but the essence is still captured



ThePseudo said:


> The last scene of The Godfather three was great. Great ending to an average film.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I only think the first Godfather movie is truly a classic. Second one aint, bad but I only watch it for Vito flashbacks. 


Also Inglorious Bastards and Pulp Fiction >>> Resevoir Dogs. This movie is always overhyped as fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Morgan Freeman plays the same character in everything.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I thought I was the only found what Winry did strange.
> 
> 
> Guys I just watched The Lion King after all these years, and it's not as good as I remembered.
> ...





Ennoea said:


> Me with pretty much every Disney movie.



I'm sorry you guys don't know how to have fun!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Morgan Freeman plays the same character in everything.


I used to think that.

Then I saw Wanted.  Morgan Freeman used bad language.  I couldn't believe it.  It felt like a betrayal of everything I thought I knew about the man.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQtAo5iQWNg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

I love how he says that word.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 30, 2011)

Morgan is better at playing the same character every time than Nicholson. Morgan Freeman is cursing? Signs of the end times.



Am I the only who thinks _A Christmas Story_ is a better Christmas film than_ Home Alone_?


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

He's been swearing for years, he's also been pimp slapping women.

Die Hard is my favorite Christmas film. I have to agree with not liking the Disney films i enjoyed as a child.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

What's wrong with you people?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Am I the only who thinks _A Christmas Story_ is a better Christmas film than_ Home Alone_?


Probably not since one of them is on for a month straight after Thanksgiving.  TBS even has a Christmas Day marathon.  I think our family watches it 4-5 times a year.

Meanwhile no one has seen the other film in twenty years.

Silly questions in here sometimes.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

A 24 hour marathon? Must be well loved in America. I've never even seen A Christmas Story on TV here during the holidays.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

Home Alone wasn't as good as I remembered it. Meanwhile I've never seen _Christmas Story._


----------



## Grape (Oct 30, 2011)

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation is by far the best Christmas film ever made.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

Goddamn I love National Lampoons movies. Chevy Chase is a hero.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation is by far the best Christmas film ever made.




Excuse me?


----------



## Jena (Oct 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Home Alone wasn't as good as I remembered it. *Meanwhile I've never seen Christmas Story.*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate Christmas movies they suck

except Die Hard


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2011)

Parallax gets a pos rep .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What's wrong with you people?



Notalgia is largely a poison that seeps into consumption of media that has to be evaluated time and again.

This is more true I find with TV than with movies, but Nostalgia fuels a lot of peoples love for movies that are not as good as they remember them being. Also it stems from a belief of people wanting others to feel the same way they do about the things they love.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Probably not since one of them is on for a month straight after Thanksgiving.  TBS even has a Christmas Day marathon.  I think our family watches it 4-5 times a year.
> 
> Meanwhile no one has seen the other film in twenty years.
> 
> Silly questions in here sometimes.



Same here Amuro. I lived in a country called Guyana, where Home Alone is _the_ Christmas Movie. When I moved to another country I found it strange that I never saw it once on Direct TV. I guess Home Alone is a Caribbean thing mainly.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Notalgia is largely a poison that seeps into consumption of media that has to be evaluated time and again.
> 
> This is more true I find with TV than with movies, but Nostalgia fuels a lot of peoples love for movies that are not as good as they remember them being. Also it stems from a belief of people wanting others to feel the same way they do about the things they love.


They're not perfect movies, but to deny their fun is to deny being human.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the french bit in Apocalypse Now Redux. its so weird, it has a very end of the line, hopelessness feel to it. i think it suits the increasing weird and desperate atmosphere of the film as it progresses, and the slow decent into madness.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 31, 2011)

I've always felt that Dr Strangelove is the Apex of Kubrik's career.  Which not a lot of people would agree with

but fuck I can see that movie over and over and love it even more which is saying a lot.  it's just such a perfectly realized film.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

I like Love Actually as a Christmas film.  Great cast and it was pretty funny.

Also I disagree with parallax on Strangelove.  I think its pretty much considered by most knowledgeable film connoisseurs to be his best work.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2011)

> I hate Christmas movies they suck



Even Jingle all the Way?

Strangelove and 2001 seem to fight it out but I'm pretty sure among critics Strangelove wins out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange (Me) and Full Metal Jacket have their fans as well.

I guess that means the guy was a good filmmaker.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 31, 2011)

_Full Metal Jacket_ is my personal favorite of his.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 31, 2011)

If Kubrick made A.I, how different a film would it have been? Because a lot of his fans are blaming Spielberg for the average quality of the film. Film had untapped potential.



Unpopular Opinion:

_Unbreakable_ is one of the best superhero films ever made. I like it better than the Spider Man and X men films.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 31, 2011)

Mr. Glass.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought Unbreakable was great


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2011)

Clockwork is the Kubrick apex for me but picking between those films is like picking between children.


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

A.I. was a shit concept to begin with. Kubrick might have made it better just because he has more of a tendency to make a grittier type of film, but even he couldn't have made it great. The movie and plot blew.


Spielberg and Cameron... overrated.

Come at me Bro.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2011)

Jaws & Jurassic Park & Munich & Raiders & Temple
Terminator & Terminator 2 & Aliens

All Prove that you are wrong.


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

I'll give you JP, but other than that... Overrated.

Hell, Schindler's List is better than anything you listed. 


zzz


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2011)

See I find Schindler's List to be fake compared to something like The Pianist. Which is why I didn't include it, almost threw in SPR


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> See I find Schindler's List to be fake compared to something like The Pianist. Which is why I didn't include it, almost threw in SPR



Really?


Whatever.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 1, 2011)

Well yeah because Polanski grew up in that part of the world during those events where as Spielberg was inferring them from other sources.

That is what makes the one film superior to me, whether or not the story was real plays no part into that.


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

The Pianist seems so mediocre compared to The List. Both are actually based on true stories, but I would personally rate The List as slightly above The Pianist. They are both very similar, but I would still go with Schindler's List as the numero uno.


But idk.. I'm so shit faced atm... I can't give a true opinion, all I know is that I liked both, but Schindler's List had more of an impact imo... "Good" a film starring Viggo Mortenwhatever is also up there, but easily takes 3rd place amongst the three...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Notalgia is largely a poison that seeps into consumption of media that has to be evaluated time and again.
> 
> This is more true I find with TV than with movies, but Nostalgia fuels a lot of peoples love for movies that are not as good as they remember them being. Also it stems from a belief of people wanting others to feel the same way they do about the things they love.



I still remember that Best Film of the 90's Contest we had here. The Lion King Beat Unforgiven. Seriously, it took Fight Club to actually eliminate it . 

The amount of nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on this board fucking disgusts me .


----------



## Grape (Nov 1, 2011)

Nostalgia is bullshit. Only thing I find nostalgic is Ninja Turtles.


At least Fight Club beat it out. Best film of the 90's should have been American Beauty though...


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

> Spielberg and Cameron... overrated.



In no way is that true at all.



> The amount of nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on this board fucking disgusts me



Fuck you. Knight Rider was the greatest show ever made.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 1, 2011)

Why didn't someone tell me _Dances with Wolves_ was such a horrendous film ? I actually enjoyed _Avatar_'s _Pocahontas_ retelling better. Kevin Costner is a terrible actor.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well yeah because Polanski grew up in that part of the world during those events where as Spielberg was inferring them from other sources.
> 
> That is what makes the one film superior to me, whether or not the story was real plays no part into that.



Spielberg may not have grown up but this was not a half assed film at all.  The amount of research he did was staggering and had a lot of first hand sources on and off the set. 

lol Pianist better than Schindler's List sure thing man


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> _Unbreakable_ is one of the best superhero films ever made. I like it better than the Spider Man and X men films.


It's in my personal top five favorite superhero movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2011)

James Cameron is merely  Michale bay with a better reputation and less style


----------



## KizaruTachio (Nov 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Nostalgia is bullshit. Only thing I find nostalgic is Ninja Turtles.
> .



You do know you just contradicted your self right ?

If you had said "most" nostalgia is bullshit but no you said "nostalgia is bullshit" then in the very next sentence you  mentioned something you found nostalgic. WTF ?


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> James Cameron is merely  Michale bay with a better reputation and less style



Wrong.**


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2011)

> James Cameron is merely Michale bay with a better reputation and less style



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFPcG0d-ZH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I still remember that Best Film of the 90's Contest we had here. The Lion King Beat Unforgiven. Seriously, it took Fight Club to actually eliminate it .
> 
> The amount of nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on this board fucking disgusts me .



Lion King over The Unforgiven isn't ridiculous at all. I can see why  you or anyone would disagree. Its not a crime though, The Lion King even without nostalgia glasses is a great movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2011)

Super Goob said:


> Lion King over The Unforgiven isn't ridiculous at all. I can see why  you or anyone would disagree. Its not a crime though, The Lion King even without nostalgia glasses is a great movie.



I still don't get how a movie about a cub picking up the reigns of his father, is better than a vengeance western story starring Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman, and Gene Hackmen .


----------



## Parallax (Nov 23, 2011)

there are lots of reasons

a movie valued and validated based on the "badass" and violence quota it has is the worst way to judge a film.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> there are lots of reasons
> 
> a movie valued and validated based on the "badass" and violence quota it has is the worst way to judge a film.


Unforgiven has a lot of violence ? Are we watching the same movie? 

And Unforgiven is not a badass movie, I guess you said that just because Eastwood is in it . My top reason for liking Unforgiven was Gene Hackmen, the dude was a great villain .

Remember what they say about assuming . I think this is the second time you've stereotyped me that way.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw Lion King 3D the other day, still holds up really well IMO.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 24, 2011)

Pro Lion King posts definitely belong in the unpopular opinion thread.


----------



## Z (May 1, 2012)

The Dark Knight doesn't drag.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Blade's mediocre.


----------



## Pseudo (May 1, 2012)

_Blade 2 _was better, but not by much.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

What a troll thread, I guess this is what the section needs. Somewhere to dump all that haterade, I expect much higher quality posts in threads in the coming weeks.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2012)

You should start us off Vault


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

The Hunger Games > Battle Royale

The Rocketeer is a good time.

Lilo and Stitch is the best post-Renaissance Disney movie.


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

Drive is mediocre.
The Silence and The Hour of the Wolf > The Seventh Seal


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Bane has a cool design in _The Dark Knight Rises._


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

Gran Torino is criminally underrated. While Million dollar baby is the exact opposite.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2012)

Mortal Kombat is Proof you can make a Good Video Game Movie.


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2012)

Christopher Nolan/His movies sucks
Bruce Lee sucks
Pulp Fiction sucks
The Hunger Games sucks
V for Vendetta sucks


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Gran Torino is the business.

Masterpiece, however, is not.


----------



## Vault (May 1, 2012)

All Bruce lee films are mediocre except for one but he died in first 20 minutes, go figure. His acting makes me cringe.


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

Watchmen is a decent movie, V for Vendetta is a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

I agree with both of those.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

John Wayne was a terrible actor.  One dimensional.  He was constantly hamming it up.


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2012)

I'll probably get shit for this but I like Zack Snyder's work.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

>calls Nolan a hack
>praises Snyder

confirmed for troll


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Legend of the Guardians is better than any movie Nolan has ever made.


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

The Devil's backbone and Pan's labyrinth are the only Guillermo del Toro good movies.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2012)

Rukia, I must remind you: this is an unpopular opinion thread. Not a troll thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2012)

Empires strikes back has a good beginning and end but the middle is completely boring


----------



## Samavarti (May 1, 2012)

Shutter Island > Inception


----------



## Zen-aku (May 1, 2012)

I thought that too.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2012)

Me too   .


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Rukia, I must remind you: this is an unpopular opinion thread. Not a troll thread.



Legend of the Guardians was great


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2012)

Man you guys really hit the ground running in this thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 2, 2012)

X-men First Class Was crap out side of  Xavier and Magneto


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 2, 2012)

_Le fabuleux destin d'Am?lie Poulain_ is a boring movie

same thing with at least first two of _Lord of the Rings_ ones (never watched third one). I found them to be boring


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Legend of the Guardians was great


I recall enjoying it too, but better than _The Dark Knight?_ C'mon.


----------



## blackbird (May 2, 2012)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine is the best X-Men film thus far.


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

I don't like Prestige, the whole clone business is incredibly moronic.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2012)

This thread.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2012)

The clone business was incredibly lame.


----------



## Z (May 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't like Prestige, the whole clone business is incredibly moronic.



I have read quite a few blogs about how there was no cloning at all in that movie.


----------



## Pseudo (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> John Wayne was a terrible actor.  One dimensional.  He was constantly hamming it up.



Even he would agree with this opinion. It's not really an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Han Solo (May 2, 2012)

Vault said:


> Gran Torino is criminally underrated



I agree with that.


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2012)

Z, what did those blogs write? 

In the book apparently it was also clone business, but with a bit different result.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> X-men First Class Was crap out side of  Xavier and Magneto



I'll say it was mediocre outside of Xavier, Magneto, and the setting/time period. Moira was okay, as were mystique and beast, but everyone else was kinda just there.

And the villains were awful.


----------



## Anarch (May 2, 2012)

All the recent super hero movies ( Iron Man , Thor , specially Captain America , not Avengers though since I haven't watched it yet ) are average to below average and do not deserve the immense popularity they get , though I kind of understand why they get it.

Avatar was shit - I regret watching it , even in 3d


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Brad Pitt is a mediocre actor.


----------



## tari101190 (May 2, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> X-men First Class Was crap out side of  Xavier and Magneto


100% agree. I hate Fox and how they are butchering the X-Men franchise. the Xavier and Magneto story and actors were brilliant, but everything else in the film was terrible.

And I hated the Hunger Games so much. I could barely handle sitting in the cinema. If I wanted toned down kid friendly violence from kids who do not understand the notion of kill or be killed, as well as all of the stress that should come with that, then I woud rather watch power rangers or something.


----------



## Samavarti (May 2, 2012)

Iron Man is a boring move, Iron Man 2 is an insufferable movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Brad Pitt is a mediocre actor.


In this thread we go for the throat.  I will do it for you.

Brad Pitt is horrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)

but he's so dreamy:33


----------



## Anarch (May 2, 2012)

Tyler Durden disagrees


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2012)

History of Violence is the best comic adaptation


----------



## Samavarti (May 2, 2012)

Road to Perdition is the best comic adaptation.


----------



## αshɘs (May 2, 2012)

Which is the best homage to Lone Wolf and Cub


----------



## Samavarti (May 2, 2012)

Lone Wolf and Cub + Gangster = Pure Win


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2012)

No that movie was mediocre

I find that a lot of the old "great" actors are pretty ok with 3-4 great performances and a 50 film career.  So I guess what I wanna say is that they're overrated

by like a lot :|


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Tyler Durden disagrees


Durden is a good character.  I chalk that performance up to the fact that Brad Pitt was able to essentially play himself in that movie.


----------



## Samavarti (May 2, 2012)

Temporada de Patos > Amores perros


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2012)

I am biased towards Amores Perros it perfectly captures a lot of Mexico so beatifully and damningly at the same time.  The movie to me is Mexico in the 21st Century for better or worse


----------



## Samavarti (May 2, 2012)

Well admittedly it does reflect what mexico was not so long ago pretty well, but i prefer Temporada de Patos mostly because i loved the characters and their interactions.

Also, to keep with the topic, Naked lunch is the best David Cronenberg movie.


----------



## Anarch (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Durden is a *great* character.



fixed 

But maybe I'm biased. Fight Club is my all time favourite movie.


----------



## Whimsy (May 2, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Durden is a good character.  I chalk that performance up to the fact that Brad Pitt was able to essentially play himself in that movie.



Even then I found the way he delivered some of his lines in that film incredibly grating. Ed Norton was better, by a long shot.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Edward Norton and Helena Bonham Carter both turned in better performances than him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2012)

How about Benjamin Button?


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2012)

Carey Mulligan is ugly.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

Worst opinion yet. Bar none.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2012)

I simply took Rukia's advice and went for the throat.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2012)

we should stop pussyfooting around and just call this the bad opinions thread


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2012)

Benjamin Button is a completely ridiculous film.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Panic Room is a better Fincher film than Benjamin Button.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 2, 2012)

i love pussy!!!


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2012)

...**


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> i love pussy, fried chicken and watermelon!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2012)

Based on what I have seen so far.  Battleship and GI Joe Retaliation both look like better movies than The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Z (May 2, 2012)

Parallax said:


> No that movie was mediocre
> 
> I find that a lot of the old "great" actors are pretty ok with 3-4 great performances and a 50 film career.  So I guess what I wanna say is that they're overrated
> 
> by like a lot :|



Which actors are you talking about?


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2012)

I'm not gonna name too many names but I feel only Henry Fonda, James Stewart, and Cary Grant really live up to that colossal hype


----------



## Whimsy (May 3, 2012)

Benjamin Button was average as fuck. Pointlessly long and meandering.


----------



## Whimsy (May 3, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Carey Mulligan is ugly.



Funnily enough she looks quite a lot like the woman in your ava


----------



## Z (May 3, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm not gonna name too many names but I feel only Henry Fonda, James Stewart, and Cary Grant really live up to that colossal hype



Bogart proves you wrong.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2012)

For          one


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2012)

Carey Mulligan needs a plastic surgery done properly in Korea. I'll be more than happy to donate for that cause.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2012)

If it'll turn her into Sunny, me too.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

AVP2 wasn't that bad.
There, I said it.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2012)

Z said:


> Bogart proves you wrong.



not really

but ok


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2012)

Yasha is trollin'.  Dude loves Carey Mulligan.  Been saying so for years now.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2012)

Parallax said:


> not really
> 
> but ok


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> AVP2 wasn't that bad.
> There, I said it.



I agree.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2012)

Mulligan will look like this in 20 years.


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2012)

ok so Bogart was in 53 films, he put great (meaning superb masterful performances) in:

Angels with Dirty Faces
Roaring Twenties
Maltese Falcon
Casablanca
The Big Sleep
In a Lonely Place
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Key Largo
The African Queen

now granted maybe 2-3 of the 53 films were narrations or non acting roles

but it's not exactly the most consistent track record.  

Great actor?  You bet.  One of the greatest to ever do it in the long history of cinema?  eehh


----------



## Z (May 4, 2012)

Parallax said:


> ok so Bogart was in 53 films, he put great (meaning superb masterful performances) in:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces
> Roaring Twenties
> ...



You forgot a couple like Dark Passage and Across the Pacific and The Caine Mutiny and whatever else. 

Also you listed 9 performances and if you have 9 fantastic roles, that is enough to be heavily considered as one of the greatest. Not to mention that the guy's screen presence is arguably the best ever (personally I haven't seen any better) and he has inspired greats such as Jack Nicholson. He is unquestionably among the best in the history of cinema and I am baffled how anyone can think otherwise.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2012)

Carey Mulligan > Scarlett Johansson


----------



## typhoon72 (May 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Carey Mulligan > Scarlett Johansson



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2012)

'To Kill a Mockingbird' is overrated.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 6, 2012)

Lynch > Kubrick ...


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2012)

you gon get raped


----------



## Psysalis (May 6, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Iron Man is a boring move, Iron Man 2 is an insufferable movie.



I gotta say the first Iron Man movie kept me entertained. The second movie was sleepworthy. Drunk Tony in the suit gave me a good laugh tho.

Also I'm not really sure if this is an unpopular opinion but horror movies in general are just garbage these days.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2012)

Co-sign the Iron Man comment, although I didn't bother watching the second one after enduring the first. Can't fathom why more people aren't sick to the back teeth of all these bleeding comic book movies by now!


----------



## Shota (May 6, 2012)

I found the new Mission Impossible pretty stupid.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2012)

Comic Book movies are films that get way too much praise for being mediocre as hell.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2012)

Most people acknowledge that En.


----------



## James Bond (May 6, 2012)

I liked the Doom movie.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> not really
> 
> but ok


Is this the first sighting of what is now an iconic phrase?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2012)

where did I post that


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'm not gonna name too many names but I feel only Henry Fonda, James Stewart, and Cary Grant really live up to that colossal hype





Z said:


> Bogart proves you wrong.





Parallax said:


> not really
> 
> but ok


**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2012)

great find there


----------



## Grape (Dec 16, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Mulligan will look like this in 20 years.




Would still bang


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Its funny how some people bash titanic and love shitty films like the shawshank redemption and the green mile. The truth is that anyone with knowledge around cinema can understand that Darabont doesnt even have one tenth of Cameron's directing skills.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 16, 2012)

I have enjoyed watching the Resident Evil movies more than the Nolan Batman movies (which I find to be extremely overrated).
_runs for his life_


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

Lincoln is one of the best movies of 2012.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Lincoln is one of the best movies of 2012.



This is not an unpopular film opinion...maybe between the spielerg hater club...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2012)

It was more aimed towards theater regulars.


----------



## Detective (Dec 16, 2012)

Parallax said:


> great find there



Stunna has attended my school of deduction, research, and stylish logic. He is currently on the fast track course to early graduation.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2012)

Stunna proves he's seen only 6 films of 2012


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

More like 26.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 17, 2012)

tv shows don't count


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2012)

favorite director: quentin nolan
favorite actor: stanley kubrick
favorite actress: brad pitt


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2012)

Star Wars (all 6) is retarded series and mythos. every single movie has gaping plotholes. the original 3 had atrocious acting, and is borederline racist at times.


----------



## Wan (Dec 20, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Star Wars (all 6) is retarded series and mythos. every single movie has gaping plotholes. the original 3 had atrocious acting, and is borederline racist at times.



A black man leading the fighter squadrons and blowing up the second Death Star is borderline racist now?


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 20, 2012)

Godfather and Citizen Kane are overrated films. They're by no means bad, quite good actually. They're just overblown as hell. 

Although not exactly a movie, Game of Thrones (tv series) is overrated.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2012)

Oman said:


> A black man leading the fighter squadrons and blowing up the second Death Star is borderline racist now?



You referring to the only black man in the galaxy?

Jawas: little people who sell things. Accused of swindling in the original movie: Jewish stereotype. Jawas=Jews

Sandpeople: Live in desert. wear robes, keep faces covered, launguage sounds like warbles and hacking. Middle eastern stereotype.

Watto:  Cheap. Big nose. Whines. Rips people off when selling them things. Jewish stereotype.

Trade Federation. Japanese stereotype. Super expansionist and warlike. Mixes up their r's and l's when talking.

Jar Jar Binks: doesn't need to be said.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm not sure what the take is on The Pirates of the Caribbean series; but I watch them almost habitually.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2012)

First one good. next 2 were convoluted train wrecks. last one was just meh.


----------



## Vila (Dec 20, 2012)

I watched The Pirates of the Caribbean 1,2,3. First one was the best, others are entertaining but I wouldn't have watched them if I didn't like the first one. I plan on watching the fourth one but I am not really enthusiastic about it, to be honest.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2012)

Star Wars prequels are more enjoyable than the original Star Wars.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 20, 2012)

To that I say the original Star Wars aren't as great as many people say.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2012)

And I'm with the 2 above posts.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

You're wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 20, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Star Wars prequels are more enjoyable than the original Star Wars.





Super Goob said:


> To that I say the original Star Wars aren't as great as many people say.





Vault said:


> And I'm with the 2 above posts.



THAT'S RIGHT


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

The original three are not A+ films or anything, but to say that the prequels are better, or even close to it, is utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Han shot second.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Star Wars prequels are more enjoyable than the original Star Wars.



Definitely. .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Peter Jackson's King Kong is the best King Kong.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2012)

why haven't we just named this the bad opinions thread


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

All this Star Wars talk has got me wondering that too.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 20, 2012)

as expected from Yasha


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

_The Rocketeer_ is better than just about the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2012)

None of the King Kong films are great, the first one is racist beyond belief.


----------



## Z (Dec 20, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Godfather and Citizen Kane are overrated films. They're by no means bad, quite good actually. They're just overblown as hell.
> 
> Although not exactly a movie, Game of Thrones (tv series) is overrated.



Citizen Kane deserves every praise it gets.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

None are great, but the 70's and Jackson one stomp on the original. Believe.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 20, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> None of the King Kong films are great, the first one is racist beyond belief.



Still amazing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Twilight isnt any worse than most of the harry potter movies
Attack of the clones was better than new hope
Dredd was better than avatar
Drive is one of the greatest movies in the last 50 years


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Twilight isnt any worse than most of the harry potter movies
> Attack of the clones was better than new hope


*!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jena (Dec 20, 2012)

ITT: Saying the prequels are better than the original Star Wars makes you too kewl fur skewl


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 20, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Twilight isnt any worse than most of the harry potter movies
> Attack of the clones was better than new hope
> Dredd was better than avatar
> Drive is one of the greatest movies in the last 50 years


----------



## Ae (Dec 20, 2012)

Christopher Nolan is overrated


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2012)

> Christopher Nolan is overrated



I'll fight you in the street if you don't take this back.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Christopher Nolan is overrated


Well that certainly isn't an unpopular opinion on this forum.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> _The Rocketeer_ is better than just about the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe.



you're wrong

but thats ok


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunna is used to being wrong.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Peter Jackson's King Kong is the best King Kong.



Don't see anything wrong or unpopular with that. PJ's King Kong is great.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

The Rocketeer is one of the best superhero movies of all time.

Fact.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 20, 2012)

al pacino is overrated


----------



## Wan (Dec 20, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> You referring to the only black man in the galaxy?



Hollywood wasn't very multiracial at the time.  It's to Star Wars' credit that he was even in the movies in such a prominent role.



> Jawas: little people who sell things. Accused of swindling in the original movie: Jewish stereotype. Jawas=Jews



Right, because when I see Jawas I see Jews.  



> Sandpeople: Live in desert. wear robes, keep faces covered, launguage sounds like warbles and hacking. Middle eastern stereotype.



Oh, heaven forbid that a desert people wear _robes_ and _cover their faces!_ Why, you'd almost think they had common sense!



> Watto:  Cheap. Big nose. Whines. Rips people off when selling them things. Jewish stereotype.



If we're going by physical characteristics, what do the wings represent?



> Trade Federation. Japanese stereotype. Super expansionist and warlike. Mixes up their r's and l's when talking.



I'll go ahead and post the  the son of Asian immigrants, on this one (saves me the time for typing):



			
				Mike Wong said:
			
		

> I'll start with the second "stereotype", since my racial background gives me an unusual perspective on this issue. First, I would like to ask you, the reader, the question: did you see the Neimoidians as Asian? If you did, then I think you need to ask yourself some hard questions regarding your own racism. Frankly, the instant I hear a white person telling me that my race is being insulted in TPM, I get pretty damned suspicious. Wouldn't I have noticed such an insult if it were there? I am not known for blithely ignoring racial attacks upon myself. Why then, did I fail to see that the Neimoidians were an "obvious" Asian stereotype? Why did I need a white person to explain the insult to me?
> 
> The answer is simple: I didn't see the Neimoidians as an Asian stereotype because they bear no resemblance whatsoever to Asians. Let's examine all of the imaginary Asian stereotypes in the Neimoidian species:
> 
> ...





> Jar Jar Binks: doesn't need to be said.



Actually, it kind of does need to be said.  I had no idea that Jar Jar Binks was supposedly "racist" until I stumbled upon Mike Wong's defense of Star Wars.  I mean, really: when looking at Jar Jar Binks, the last thing that pops into mind is "black stereotype".

Anyways, Mike Wong again:



			
				Mike Wong said:
			
		

> As for the Gungans supposedly being a "black stereotype", I can only speak for myself as a human being, and not as a member of the race which is supposedly being slighted (although my informed perspective on the supposedly Asian stereotype of the Neimoidians leaves me doubtful of the anti-Gungan allegations, to say the least). But I will point out the following:
> 
> Accent: I have only known a half-dozen people in my life who grew up in the Caribbean, but none of those people sounded like Jar-Jar Binks to me. The young actor who portrayed Jar-Jar Binks happened to be from the Caribbean- are the thought police using this fact in their allegations? From the Salem witch-hunt style of their attacks, I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2012)

you guys are ruining my catch phrase :|


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2012)

Para you are wrong. 

But ok


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 20, 2012)

Was gonna respond to everything quote by quote, but I'll only respond to 1 thing in particular then the rest as a whole.


Oman said:


> Hollywood wasn't very multiracial at the time.  It's to Star Wars' credit that he was even in the movies in such a prominent role.[QUOTE/]
> Oh thankya missa Lewkiss suh. We's so happay fo sucha honur to be in yo gloreeyus mowshun pickcha....
> 
> Sarcasm aside, answer a question then. how many minorities are in the prequels. And I'm not talking background. Name them. I'll wait......
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Star Wars is a 'lil racist

but that's okay


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Animated films are just as credible and respectable as live-action ones.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2012)

You're wrong stunna

But that's ok


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Objectively I'm not.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 20, 2012)

Ron Howard's 'How the Grinch Stole Christmas' is one of the best Christmas movies I've seen.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Dec 21, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Don't see anything wrong or unpopular with that. PJ's King Kong is great.



I thought it was disappointing. King Kong was way too human and too much of a whimp, and the relationship between Ann Darrow and King Kong was embarrassing. But Jack Black was impressive in it, though.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 21, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> You're wrong stunna
> 
> But that's ok



Street Fighter would be a pretty good example of when an animated film is better than a live action version.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Animated films are just as credible and respectable as live-action ones.



Only when made by pixar


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to _strongly_ disagree with that sentiment.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 22, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Animated films are just as credible and respectable as live-action ones.



It varies, but if you ask me animated movies have been getting progressively better, particularly ones from Disney and Pixar. 



Uncle Acid said:


> I thought it was disappointing. King Kong was way too human and too much of a whimp, and the relationship between Ann Darrow and King Kong was embarrassing. But Jack Black was impressive in it, though.



Adrian Brody was a weird choice in my opinion.


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2012)

Dreamworks>Pixar


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

lol**


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know what you saw, but it didn't happen


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Holy Motors is the best film of the year I ve seen so far.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2012)

My previous statement does not imply that the prequels > SW OT. 

I did really like Episode 3 though, with some gripes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Dreamworks>Pixar



Brooooo, you need to like jump off a bridge.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 22, 2012)

Pixar is more consistant than Dreamworks at bringing out quality animated movies.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

If only DreamWorks could master the formula used to create _How to Train Your Dragon._


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2012)

Pixar has a consistant level of quality, but the Dreamworks movies that are good tend to stick out more in my mind.

aka

Road to el Dorado
Prince of Egypt
Spirit*
Megamind
How to Train Your Dragon

*this one is kind of on the low end of "good" but it's ambitious and stylistically interesting so it sticks out against their other movies


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2012)

I can agree with that.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 22, 2012)

I thought Kung Fu Panda 1/2 were pretty good films


----------



## Jena (Dec 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I thought Kung Fu Panda 1/2 were pretty good films



I agree, but I wouldn't really call it exceptional.


----------



## Kanali (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't like the Star Wars movies.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bigelow should stop making movies.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 22, 2012)

Jena said:


> Pixar has a consistant level of quality, but the Dreamworks movies that are good tend to stick out more in my mind.
> 
> aka
> 
> ...


spirit was terrible

And I havent seen megamind.

But the other 3 are all quite good

Eypgt and el dorado are among my favorite animated movies fo all time


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2012)

Sea Biscuit is one of the most boring movies of all time.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 22, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I thought Kung Fu Panda 1/2 were pretty good films



That isn't exactly an unpopular opinion. People generally see those as among the best Dreamworks films.



Jena said:


> Pixar has a consistant level of quality, but the Dreamworks movies that are good tend to stick out more in my mind.
> 
> aka
> 
> ...



I agree with all except Spirit and El Dorado

Both had fine music, but were otherwise very forgettable.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

_Hunger Games_ is still better than _Battle Royal_e btw


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

HAHAHAHA

nope


Battle Royale got what we wanted out a premise like that.

Which is kids actually killing each other, and the horror, and insanity that comes with it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

**


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe the sequel will do better


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh yeah.  I finally broke down and saw The Dark Knight Rises.

Why on earth is this film receiving so much praise?  Because it's a Batman film?  Because it's from the great Christopher Nolan?  It was just incredibly fucking sloppy.  I'm not a Nolan fan.  But even compared to some of his 'lesser' films TDKR comes off feeling like a disaster.  The Prestige runs rings around Rises in a quality comparison.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 23, 2012)

You're overrated.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well Kurosawa is a master hands down... but I believe he is getting way too much love while other great japanese classic filmakers like Ozu and Koboyashi are underrated.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

Everyone's opinions in here are like buttholes, and you should all go wash your asses.


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2012)

Hayao Miyazaki's movies are overrated


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> Hayao Miyazaki's movies are overrated



My point is proven.

How can you hate on Japanese Disney? 

That's like punching a baby in the face, and taking his candy


----------



## Ae (Dec 23, 2012)

Overrated =/= Sucks


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

I see through you


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

Skyfall is the best James Bond I've seen. And I didn't like Skyfall.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

No love for Goldeneye? From Russia with Love? Casino Royale?


----------



## Jeff (Dec 23, 2012)

Bonds in order from best to worst:

- Sean Connery
- Daniel Craig
- Pierce Brosnan
- George Lazenby 
- Roger Moore
- Timothy Dalton


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

The World said:


> No love for Goldeneye? From Russia with Love? Casino Royale?



No...Is something wrong with me?


----------



## Jena (Dec 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> No...Is something wrong with me?



Yes. You're probably a monster.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Regster (Dec 23, 2012)

a movie named Zebraman
between epic and lame


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

That's fucked up..............I laughed.

Does that make me a monster?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

The World said:


> That's fucked up..............I laughed.
> 
> Does that make me a monster?



No, just The World.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

That's deep.


----------



## Z (Dec 24, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> Akira Kurosawa is overrated


 

tempted to neg


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

In terms of intelligence Kubrick was miles ahead of Hitchcock.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

Hitchcock >>> Kubrick


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

Kubrick is still smarter


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Skyfall is the worst Bond film I have seen.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Skyfall is the worst Bond film I have seen.




Becuase it isnt a bond film. As a movie it is great. As a bonf film it is worse than moonraker


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shut > Fullmetal Jacket


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Shining is hands down the worst Kubrick movie.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

o.O how familiar are you with Kubricks work, especially his earlier stuff.  This post reeks of someone who's only seen 2001, Dr Strangelove, Shining, Clockwork, FMJ, and Barry Lyndon.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

**

I've seen a _couple_ more than that


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> Eyes Wide Shut > Fullmetal Jacket



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ybAGRc96vk[/YOUTUBE]

You are wrong 

But that's ok


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

I should retire that phrase you guys have run roughshot on it :'[


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> **
> 
> I've seen a _couple_ more than that



shut up Stunna stay out of this :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

I misread, I thought you were talking to me for some reason atm

douche :|


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess we're both at fault here

still :|


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry         :|


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

How sappy. 

Para finally confirmed for beta


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

hey Vault how's your team looking like this post season

oh that's right



who's beta now


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

> Hunger Games is still better than Battle Royale btw



Lol no.

Hawkings is smarter than every Director, doesn't mean he'd make better films. Kubrick and Hitchcock are completely different directors with completely different aims, to compare them for the sake of their names is really pointless.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Minnesota were meant to get owned, oh well next season. At least we are in a shot to finish .500. Cincy is going to get crushed in their first game. Its all good man


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

finishing at .500 those sure are some lofty goals there Vault


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Well yeah this season hasn't been easy  it happens. Next season we shall be back destroying teams again. Could have easily been a great season despite the D, the first 4 games were close


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> o.O how familiar are you with Kubricks work, especially his earlier stuff.  This post reeks of someone who's only seen 2001, Dr Strangelove, Shining, Clockwork, FMJ, and Barry Lyndon.



The films before the killing dont really count.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

Why      not?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

they totally count, they are still his films :|


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

I love how passionate Vault and Para are about Baseball.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Enno, Rukia is back, i thought you would have stopped by now. You put in a remarkable shift as his back up but return back to normal man


----------



## Parallax (Dec 24, 2012)

Eno is slowly but surely becoming washed up

how sad


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

The tragic life of a troll. Once you start it's hard to stop, and once you've started, few are capable of doing so fruitfully for long before it takes it's toll.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

I hate you guys

But that's ok


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The tragic life of a troll. Once you start it's hard to stop, and once you've started, few are capable of doing so fruitfully for long before it takes it's toll.



heh




#10char


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

You already replied to that post.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Shut up Stunna.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you excited about Santa coming down the chimney Stunna.


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

Its either going to be VBD or Martial coming for that ass  Could be a double team, Stunna getting Eiffel towered


----------



## James Bond (Dec 24, 2012)

Stunna's a guy I thought


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2012)

He is but there are certain people who want to molest him


----------



## Stunna (Dec 24, 2012)

I can name at least five people on here who want my booty

and they're all men


----------



## Z (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol Hitchcock didn't try to make "intelligent" films like Kubrick did. His films are usually just supposed to be fun. He even said it himself that other directors' movies are a slice of life. His movies are a slice of cake.

Both Hitchcock and Kubrick are great but I like Hitchcock more.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't even get the intelligent argument at all.


----------



## Grape (Dec 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't even get the intelligent argument at all.




I think it's an indirect reference to one's taste. Narcikgbjgkbksbkscismm.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 26, 2012)

I feel that Frank Capra films are manipulative and drenched in faux sentimentality.  

ie. Plastic Soul man


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2012)

Pulp Fiction is overrated


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

To me, _Hunger Games_, the movie, sucked. 

Expected quite a lot from the movie since almost everyone I know loved it, but I could barely watch 2 hours of it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2012)

I liked hunger games. I havent read the books though


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

The books are better, but the movie is still good. Superior to _Battle Royale_ anyway.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna please, you are better than this.


----------



## Hebe (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, figured it was an unpopular opinion. The books were, indeed, much better than the movie, though I'm not too fond of them either. 

Not a huge fan of _Battle Royale_ either, but I still liked this one a little bit more than _Hunger Games_. Just a little bit.


----------



## Ae (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna's right, Battle Royale sucked.


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

Masterpiece you are already dodgy, it's to be expected.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll always appreciate BR more solely on the basis that it's willing to go farther with the inherently dark material that Hunger Games never bothered to go in


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

What does Stunna know about fiction. BR is a great book and a decent film. Hunger games is neither.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> What does Stunna know about fiction.


A fair bit.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

we should emphasize the bit portion of that sentence


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Nope.**


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't mean to sound like a smartass or be condescending but

you're 16 how much literature have you actually read?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

...

Okay, emphasize it.  But fiction isn't limited to only literature.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Hunger Games promotes shipping for fucks sakes.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Anything with a love triangle promotes shipping.


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

I hate to use this excuse, but it is also important to look at the target audience for books. BR is very much targeted toward adults whereas HG is targeted toward teenagers. 

I like both books for different reasons. I think HG is more entertaining while BR is more political and focused. HG is about the characters while BR is more about the circumstances. Ultimately I think BR is more of a "classic" because it plays with its darker themes more than HG does, but that doesn't mean that HG is a bad book.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 27, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I'll always appreciate BR more solely on the basis that it's willing to go farther with the inherently dark material that Hunger Games never bothered to go in



I wonder how much (if at all) this has anything to do with the cultures they were written / published in.

I doubt either of them were written with their target demographics in mind, but I'd be interested to know if Hunger Games was changed at all during the publishing process to better appeal to the teen / young adult age group.

I just feel like it would take less to raise an editor's eyebrow in the US.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

It's cheap fiction for me. A series about girl power and love triangles, sure it does touch on aspects of poverty and violence, but the characters are terrible so most of it is poorly realised. The book ends up becoming inflated and about the destruction of the nation as is always the case with so much fiction. 

You haven't read Battle Royale, you don't know much about Asian or Japanese culture I'm guessing so it's a given you won't understand the deeper societal meaning behind Battle Royale. Sure you probably see it as some fetishised, gory Japanese film to look at and think of how cool it is, but the film isn't really about that. The series delved in to fears of the young and the old generations but even forgetting that, Kinji Fukasaku creates a film without cultural stereotypes and gives you a host of varied characters something most Japanese films don't touch.

But beyond that the concept is an antithesis to Japanese culture and society, sure the package is the same which is a mirage if anything, but the film defies them by creating a film about individual survival opposing the collectivism and uniformity. Not to mention shedding the stereotype of apathetic, trusting female characters. 

But I should know better than to argue about fiction with Stunna. 

Edit: Jena is right about demographic.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh snap! Enno done got crunk, son!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> But I should know better than to argue about fiction with Stunna.


Or know better than expect me to know much about Japanese culture, which you admitted yourself. The personal jab was an unnecessary addition, though I myself should know better than to expect a completely civil explanation of anything, however simple, from Ennoea.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

Eno just went in on Stunna


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna got ethered.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

You guys should see the work Enno is doing in TDKR thread


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

My tail has been thoroughly placed between my legs, yes.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

Eno is on the warpath this is like watching Nowitzki against the Heat circa 2011.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

> The personal jab was an unnecessary addition, though I myself should know better than to expect a completely civil explanation of anything, however simple, from Ennoea.



Fine I shouldn't have made personal jabs. 

I was probably harsh on HG, they're decent books and the film was okay.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Game of Thrones = VASTLY OVERRATED
Peter Jackson's LOTR & Hobbit movies = failed to capture the essence of the story
Twilight = better than Peter Jackson's LOTR and Hobbit movies.  (oh, burn)
Star Wars Prequels = not so good, but better than Peter Jackson's LOTR and Hobbit movies.

Did I mention Peter Jackson?  

:WOW


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> [*]Twilight = better than Peter Jackson's LOTR and Hobbit movies.  (oh, burn)



what in the actual fuck


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Star Wars Prequels = not so good, but better than Peter Jackson's LOTR and Hobbit movies.





Jena said:


> what in the actual fuck


**


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

If I were detained in a foxconn worker concentration camp and had the choice of watching Peter Jackson's LOTR & Hobbit movies or George Lucas' Star Wars Prequels for an entire year.

I would rather suffer the torment of Jake Lloyd's "THIS IS PODRACING" over Arwen Evenstar and Aragorn son of Arathorn being uber cheesy with their "DO YOU REMEMBER THE FIRST TIME WE MET" scenes that make me cover my eyes and compel my balls to retreat into my abdomen.  



Twilight has better romance and chemistry than Peter Jackson's middle earth stuff.  As much as it pains me to type that, I cannot deny teh reality.  :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Dredd > The Avengers


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

This page.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't reckon having any unpopular opinions about movies. One recent thought that I have though is that the movie Ted was a piece of garbage. Contrary to what people think from what I've read and heard

oh wait I have more!

Godfather - yawn
Reservoir Dogs - just average


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Dredd > The Avengers



wat?

no


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

@ all of Immortal's posts in this thread

You're wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

>makes unpopular opinions thread
>calls participant's opinions wrong


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> @ all of Immortal's posts in this thread
> 
> *You're wrong*
> 
> but that's okay



Step #1.  Make thread asking random ppl to share unpopular movie opinions.

Step #2.  Tell them they're COMPLETE WRONG about everything.

Step #3.  Shit makes sense.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> >makes unpopular opinions thread
> >calls participant's opinions wrong





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Step #1.  Make thread asking random ppl to share unpopular movie opinions.
> 
> Step #2.  Tell them they're COMPLETE WRONG about everything.
> 
> Step #3.  Shit makes sense.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Alrite, alrite.  How about this...  :WOW

*The original Conan the Barbarian with Arnold Schwarzenneger is one of the best movies ever made.*


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

Dredd > The entire Marvel Cinematic Universe


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Dances with Wolves is one of the best films ever made, and deserves its Oscar win over Goodfellas.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Dredd > The entire Marvel Cinematic Universe



Dredd is the one where Judge Dredd and a rookie are trapped inside a big building run by drug dealers?  

Good use of phantom camera shooting at thousands of frames per second for those slow motion scenes.

Don't know if I would go so far as to say its better than the Marvel cinematic universe though...


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

> Twilight = better than Peter Jackson's LOTR and Hobbit movies. (oh, burn)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

it's over Yasha won this thread


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Dredd is better than Avengers.  And The Lords of The Rings films are awful.  I agree with both of those opinions.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

The avengers and the dark knight are jokes...


----------



## Talia00 (Dec 27, 2012)

I really do like the dark knight. Why didn't you enjoy it?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Because its plot and depth is kind of "a+b=c". Also I dont like good guy vs bad guy plots. they are completely american. There is no black and white in life... its mostly grey.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2012)

What part of dark knight is completely american.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2012)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Reservoir Dogs - just average



I have no words


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2012)

wtf does it even mean to call something in a film completely American


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

its an american thing to put characters into categories the good or bad category.
In asia there often isnt "right" and "wrong" and there are antiheroes.. simple as that/.
America needs superman, batman, the avengers and other hero fuckers to save the world.


----------



## Ari (Dec 27, 2012)

all the movies jgl is in are terrible


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2012)

you're trying way to hard Gaara

not everything has to be REAL and GREY WITH AMBIGUITY


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2012)

Gaara don't make me come to your house.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Its funny how many nerds attack avatar for being shallow... while the majority of the superhero flicks fall in the same category...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2012)

Ari said:


> all the movies jgl is in are terrible



Including Mysterious Skin and Hesher?


----------



## Ari (Dec 27, 2012)

Yasha said:


> Including Mysterious Skin and Hesher



**


----------



## Jena (Dec 27, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Because its plot and depth is kind of "a+b=c". Also I dont like good guy vs bad guy plots. they are completely american. There is no black and white in life... its mostly grey.



There are good guy vs bad guy plots in every culture. Just looking at most manga proves that asian cultures (or at least Japanese culture) have a concept of good guy versus bad guy.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Shh Jena, let him think he's special


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

JGL flat-out sucks.


----------



## Ari (Dec 27, 2012)

at least he's charming


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Looper was average.  Bruce Willis and his relationship with an Asian woman made me uncomfortable.  He looked like he was going to eat her face when he was kissing her.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Looper was average?

looperkidrage.gif


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Jena said:


> There are good guy vs bad guy plots in every culture. Just looking at most manga proves that asian cultures (or at least Japanese culture) have a concept of good guy versus bad guy.



Japs have characters like Sasuke in teenage comic books... americans aint into that.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Looper was average?
> 
> looperkidrage.gif


Still waiting on the mean mugging GIF.


----------



## Grape (Dec 27, 2012)

Now that I have a modern PC I can make it happen


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It's cheap fiction for me. A series about girl power and love triangles, sure it does touch on aspects of poverty and violence, but the characters are terrible so most of it is poorly realised. The book ends up becoming inflated and about the destruction of the nation as is always the case with so much fiction.
> 
> You haven't read Battle Royale, you don't know much about Asian or Japanese culture I'm guessing so it's a given you won't understand the deeper societal meaning behind Battle Royale. Sure you probably see it as some fetishised, gory Japanese film to look at and think of how cool it is, but the film isn't really about that. The series delved in to fears of the young and the old generations but even forgetting that, Kinji Fukasaku creates a film without cultural stereotypes and gives you a host of varied characters something most Japanese films don't touch.
> 
> ...



Cool story

Hunger Games > Battle Royale


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm really happy that I have Battle Royale on Blu Ray now.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Japs have characters like Sasuke in teenage comic books... americans aint into that.



this is so

misinformed and reeks of pure ignorance towards a medium that has existed for over a hundred years.  Fuck outta here with that backwards ass logic


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

lol

Btw, I'm buying Battle Royale the book after reading Enno's post.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

it's a good book, I own it as well


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> this is so
> 
> misinformed and reeks of pure ignorance towards a medium that has existed for over a hundred years.  Fuck outta here with that backwards ass logic



Blah blah blah...
Bullshit...
U.S 
Lord of the Rings  - GOOD VS EVIL !
Star wars - Good vs Evil
Majority of superhero comic books (besides watchmen) - the same.
You are the one who is completely ignorant to your own culture...
You watch batman and you think its deep thats how ignorant your fucking brain is.
I bet ypu get butthurt when someone mentions that superhero comic books actually arent art. Get out of your nerd basement.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

Lord of the Rings - Gollum
Star wars - Darth Vader


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

LOTR has sauron who is evil itself..


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2012)

You asked for grey characters. I just pointed out that LotR and Star Wars have them, too.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 28, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> I have no words



Almost fell asleep during the movie


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Blah blah blah...
> Bullshit...
> U.S
> Lord of the Rings  - GOOD VS EVIL !
> ...



GaaraoftheDesert1, what you've just typed is one of the most insanely idiotic posts I have ever read. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this thread is now dumber for having read it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well you dont even have to speak.. your "set" speaks of intellectual calibre just fine...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

Ah yes, because it's from one of those silly childish superhero comics.

Your ignorance is quickly going from amusing to depressing.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Well you dont even have to speak.. your "set" speaks of intellectual calibre just fine...



don't you think there's something fatuous about trying to prove you're more intellectually sophisticated and erudite than other users on a forum about a children's comic book?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> don't you think there's something fatuous about trying to prove you're more intellectually sophisticated and erudite than other users on a forum about a children's comic book?



Obviously Naruto is far far above JL: The New Frontier in terms of artistic merit.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

i just actually read the previous page and our good connoisseur's posts on how terrible everything from the west is and the undeniable superiority of asian culture

welp


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 28, 2012)

also, if you took every creditable thing about naruto, bleach and one piece and put it beside dc: the new frontier, it'd be like a thimbleful of water against an ocean


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Well you dont even have to speak.. your "set" speaks of intellectual calibre just fine...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

I dunno, I liked part 1 Naruto, and unless one piece dropped in quality I'd still consider that to be pretty great.

Overall it's hard to compare weekly mangas with a maxiseries.

But yeah, i hadn't read his earlier posts either. Trashing superhero comics for not having anti-heroes 

EDIT: On topic, I consider the Mummy to be a good movie (even if it isn't really "good") and will watch it nearly any time it is on TV.

I feel like most people hate the Mummy....


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Well its an american cultural thing which begun during the rise of capitalism.
Its kind of a manicheism .. where the fiction world works in a dual manner. 
*We are the good guys - those are the bad guys..*
The heroes are usually rich, cool, muscular, young, white men who defend the great american values... like batman and iron man.
There is usually no choice between bad and good.. and right and wrong because whatever those heroes do is definitely the right thing !
This cultural thing expanded beyond superheroes later...with dumb military films like Rambo and red dawn.. where americans are the good guys and soviets, nazis and whatever are the bad guys.
Of course this good/bad duality eradicated lately with tv antihero shows like the  wire/breaking bad/the shield/thesopranos etc
With comic book flicks though this manicheism automatically brings the story's quality down in my eyes. And there are certain limitation on what a filmaker can do a superhero flick... and thats why the dark knight, the avengers, or even james bond are garbages compared to there will be blood...for example...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Batman defends American values, always does the right thing, and never walks or acknowledges the line between bad and good?


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

Gaara you're talking about films here, in the comic books it's never that simple at all.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

Pretty much.
You have to accept that fighting bane's thugs who attacked wall street is actually a heroic act.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Even in films he's wrong.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

He is wrong Stunna

But that's ok.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2012)

Anybody who uses sasuke as an argument for depth is obviously trolling


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am not using him as an argument of depth, its an argument of grey prespective in kids comic books in asia...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm curious about something, and this could be a daft question because I don't read comics, but are there any comic book characters that are "anti-American"? (scare quotes) Characters which aren't Nazis or portrayed as some other epitome of evil.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am not using him as an argument of depth, its an argument of grey prespective in kids comic books in asia...



There are tons of superhero anti-heroes though. Heck, there was a period after watchmen where nearly every superhero was an anti hero.

Honestly it just really sounds like you're not well versed on the subject matter outside of the films.

I agree that in some cases the more complex nature of the characters is played down, but that's mostly due to the fact that these are aimed at everybody, including kids. Which is why, for example, Iron man 2 had that stupid palladium excuse for his drunken shenanigans instead of actually addressing the character's alcoholism like the comics did.

But really, there's nothing inherently wrong with good guys vs. bad guys.



erictheking said:


> I'm curious about something, and this could be a daft question because I don't read comics, but are there any comic book characters that are "anti-American"? (scare quotes) Characters which aren't Nazis or portrayed as some other epitome of evil.



How do you define anti-american? If you mean anti-US government then most definitely yes. But there's not really that many outright anti-american heroes who genuinely despise america and it's people.

But that's mostly because despising any country and it's people isn't exactly heroic.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I am not using him as an argument of depth, its an argument of grey prespective in kids comic books in asia...



The punisher kills people. He shoots them in the fuckin face. Recently hr helped a coke whore deliver her child then shoot her in the face and gave the kid to a deserving home.


What do you know of grey.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 28, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How do you define anti-american? If you mean anti-US government then most definitely yes. But there's not really that many outright anti-american heroes who genuinely despise america and it's people.
> 
> But that's mostly because despising any country and it's people isn't exactly heroic.


I suppose what I'm talking about could be described as anti-US state, yeah, but unfortunately it's rather useless without the details, because the biggest clich? is the "*true* patriot" type character, saving America from itself, from its temporary deviation into corruption. The sort of thing that characterises so many American movies with 'critical social commentary'. 

I guess there's no short-cuts, I'd actually have to read them myself to come to a conclusion.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 28, 2012)

erictheking said:


> I suppose what I'm talking about could be described as anti-US state, yeah, but unfortunately it's rather useless without the details, because the biggest clich? is the "*true* patriot" type character, saving America from itself, from its temporary deviation into corruption.
> 
> I guess there's no short-cuts, I'd actually have to read them myself to come to a conclusion.



Most superheroes dont really care about America as a country, it's more about people in general. And while yeah in most cases those people are american, that's only because that's where the characters and their stories are set.

I'd say the only characters who are the "true patriot" type are Captain America and Superman, but Superman is more about saving humanity from itself.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 28, 2012)

Gaara you're the one who is completely ignorant on American culture or rather culture in general.  If you think that GOOD VS EVIL is purely a manifestation of American capitalistic culture then you are clearly not versed at all in any kind of literature.  Get of your high horse it makes you look like an ass.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 28, 2012)

Some hilarious stuff in this thread.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 28, 2012)

Holy shit, Gaara doesn't think American comic books have anti heroes? And somehow anti heroes make things much deeper? Bwahahaha, he clearly never heard of the 90's and all its anti-hero awfulness.

Also, Sasuke is about as subtle and nuanced as a shotgun blast to the face.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Gaara you're the one who is completely ignorant on American culture or rather culture in general.  If you think that GOOD VS EVIL is purely a manifestation of American capitalistic culture then you are clearly not versed at all in any kind of literature.  Get of your high horse it makes you look like an ass.



You are arguing with a brick wall, his a poor man's Tetra, no, that wouldnt even cut it. He believes he sees and gets things no one else can. Its hilariously sad. Not to mention that reading comprehension


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm really disappointed in Gaara.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 28, 2012)

Gaara should listen to some 90s grunge.


----------



## Grape (Dec 28, 2012)

Everyone should listen to 90s grunge


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Parallax said:


> Gaara you're the one who is completely ignorant on American culture or rather culture in general.  If you think that GOOD VS EVIL is purely a manifestation of American capitalistic culture then you are clearly not versed at all in any kind of literature.  Get of your high horse it makes you look like an ass.



I never said its purely a manifestation of american culture... but the premise plays a huge role in it ...

And my main point stands... superhero flicks are one dimensional garbage no deeper than any stallone film.... but somehow nerds get all upset when you tell them the truth.


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises was too typical, it's million dollar budget was a red herring to distract people from the awfulness of the movie, it has no replay value, the villains were done wrong, etc, etc.. No need to say more since it's been said ad nauseam, but still, this isn't the popular opinion. A lot of people thought this movie was the best, but maybe only as a DC movie (TDK was better than this one, IMO).


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I never said its purely a manifestation of american culture... but the premise plays a huge role in it ...
> 
> And my main point stands... superhero flicks are one dimensional garbage no deeper than any stallone film.... but somehow nerds get all upset when you tell them the truth.





Who the fuck in this thread is arguing that superhero movies have depth? The hilariously stupid argument was manga versus american superhero comic books and the apparent "grey character" quota.

I also love how you hold up Sasuke as proof that the Japanese have anti-heroes in their comic books but then ignore everyone afterward who brought up that American comic books also have ambiguous characters. And, yeah, the story of Naruto is _very much_ good guy versus bad guy, so I'm not sure why you even tried to invoke it. Also Sasuke is a particularly poor example of a "deep" and "ambiguous" character. For fuck's sake, cite Light Yagami or someone who you can actually argue is morally ambiguous. 

inb4 my opinion is invalid because I have a Wonder Woman set


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 29, 2012)

Nigh on every character has banded together to fight a giant monster of ultimate evil ffs


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> Who the fuck in this thread is arguing that superhero movies have depth? The hilariously stupid argument was manga versus american superhero comic books and the apparent "grey character" quota.
> 
> I also love how you hold up Sasuke as proof that the Japanese have anti-heroes in their comic books but then ignore everyone afterward who brought up that American comic books also have ambiguous characters. And, yeah, the story of Naruto is _very much_ good guy versus bad guy, so I'm not sure why you even tried to invoke it. Also Sasuke is a particularly poor example of a "deep" and "ambiguous" character. For fuck's sake, cite Light Yagami or someone who you can actually argue is morally ambiguous.
> 
> inb4 my opinion is invalid because I have a Wonder Woman set



Its a movie thread duh !


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 29, 2012)

I like Michael Bay movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

> The Dark Knight Rises was too typical,



Your mom is typical.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I like Michael Bay movies.



Since when does Micheal bay make movies


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't like Star Wars.



All of the Studio Ghibli movies I've seen so far have basically just been the same movie each time. I was also kinda bored by them.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Mannish Boy said:


> All of the Studio Ghibli movies I've seen so far have basically just been the same movie each time. I was also kinda bored by them.


And how many is that?


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> And how many is that?



Spirited Away
The Cat Returns
Ponyo
Tales from Earthsea

Arrietty's on tomorrow so I'm gonna check that out too.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Now, can you break down for me how those are the same movie?


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Now, can you break down for me how those are
> the same movie?



Basically a kinda moody kid meets another kid from the opposite gender who shows them a magical new side to reality. All that. Just the idea of a magical world co-existing with ours never appealed to me.

I also forgot to include Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Miyazaki has various motifs that show up in his works such as an environmental message, flying technology, female protagonists, etc. Originality isn't what you do, it's how you do it. Say what you will about the man, but one thing you can't say is that he tells the same story, or at least presents it the same way, twice.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

Miyazaki ruined Howl with forcing the environmental nonsense in there.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2012)

Mannish Boy has a point


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

is the howl's moving castle film faithful to the book?



> Originality isn't what you do, it's how you do it.



don't see why it can't be both


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Miyazaki has various motifs that show up in his works such as an environmental message, flying technology, female protagonists, etc. Originality isn't what you do, it's how you do it. Say what you will about the man, but one thing you can't say is that he tells the same story, or at least presents it the same way, twice.



What I _should_ have said is that they all felt like the same film. Sorry about that. I recognise they aren't actually all the same. Having a very specific style can create that impression in some people. Kinda reminds me of Haruki Murakami a little bit. The only one that I wouldn't include is the Earthsea movie, which I think was directed by someon else (His son?). I'd also say it was the worst out of them and the only one I wouldn't want to watch again.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Miyazaki ruined Howl with forcing the environmental nonsense in there.


_Ruined_ is a strong word, but it definitely would've been much, much better without it.



Lucaniel said:


> don't see why it can't be both


Well, yeah, I meant that it's not _exclusively_ what you do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

fair enough. phrasing puzzled me


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

Lucaniel said:


> is the howl's moving castle film faithful to the book?



HAHhahahaahHHAhahahAHahahahahahaHAAAHA

No. It's not.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

The author apparently enjoyed the movie though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2012)

Jena said:


> HAHhahahaahHHAhahahAHahahahahahaHAAAHA
> 
> No. It's not.



well, the book was one of my favourites as a kid and i still love mostly everything dianna wynne jones has done, so that's a shame



Stunna said:


> The author apparently enjoyed the movie though.



she is (well, was ) quite a nice person, i doubt she'd say otherwise, but if someone made a movie taking the title of my book but threw the plot out of the window, i'd be kinda pissed. though stunned by wads of royalty money


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2012)

She likes Miyazaki's animation, I doubt she liked the film.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

If someone adapted my works and changed the plot I wouldn't mind as long as they retained essentials. I'd be interested to see another artist's interpretation.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

These are pretty good

apparently she was riveted by the movie


----------



## Jena (Dec 29, 2012)

I give Howl's Moving Castle [more of] a pass for deviating from the source material because the movie is extremely well-made. The plot he went with is different from the book, but it's not a complete asspull. 

The only major problem I have with the movie is that he changed the characters. Well...not changed, exactly, he just kind of dulled them. Both Howl and Sophie are watered-down versions of their book selves. I'm not really sure why that was done and it doesn't add anything to the story, it only takes away from it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2012)

Howl would be considered a masterpiece if anyone other than Miyazaki were responsible.  Miyazaki gets judged against Miyazaki.  That's the main issue for Howl.  5-6 films on his resume are better.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 29, 2012)

That's my Boy being horrible because of the content.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2012)

Calling an Adam Sandler movie horrible is far from an unpopular opinion, my friend.


----------



## Navy Scribe (Dec 29, 2012)

That wasn't the "content" I was talking about,however point taken.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Gibson >>>>> Affleck in acting,writing,directing


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 30, 2012)

There hasnt been a good best picture winner since no country for old men.
The artist, the hurt locker, king's speech and slumdog are garbage made by third grade directors...


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 30, 2012)

I have yet to watch Slumdog, but I'll bite bullet eventually and watch it together with Crash (2004). someday...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Calling an Adam Sandler movie horrible is far from an unpopular opinion, my friend.



If liking Happy Gilmore and Billy Madison is wrong I don't want to be right.

And while I thought King's Speech and Hurt Locker were okay, I definitely agree they shouldn't have won best picture. Although I honestly I can't remember the last time I agreed with the academy beyond "Yeah, that was pretty good I guess".

In particular, I liked TWBB better than No Country.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2012)

Never saw the Artist.  Hated Slumdog.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rex Reed vs Nolan


> Inception
> Writer-director Nolan is an elegant Hollywood hack from London whose movies are a colossal waste of time, money and I.Q. points. “Elegant” because his work always has a crisp use of color, shading and shadows, and “hack” because he always takes an expensive germ of an idea, reduces it to a series of cheap gimmicks and shreds it through a Cuisinart until it looks and sounds like every other incoherent empty B-movie made by people who haven’t got a clue about plot, character development or narrative trajectory.
> 
> Dark Knight
> I give The Dark Knight Rises—the third and final Batflick in the Nolan trilogy—one star for eardrum-busting sound effects and glaucoma-inducing computerized images in blinding Imax, but talk about stretching things. That’s all most immature audiences require for their hard-earned money these days. The rest of it should not be reviewed by anyone over the age of 12.


This shit is hilarious and the best part was nolan fans getting trolled in rotten tomatoes


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked Hayden Christensen as Anakin Skywalker. The script failed, not him.
Boba Fett does not deserve to be famous or popular based just on the films.  He sucked.
Empire Strikes Back isn't the best SW movie.

I didn't really like The Avengers. it was too long IMO. I have nothing against long films (I never got the complaints against The Dark Knight or Fellowship of the Ring and Two Towers) but it just couldn't hold onto my interest. Plus Loki was a far more interesting character in Thor.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 8, 2013)

the avengers was horrible


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 9, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Rex Reed vs Nolan
> 
> This shit is hilarious and the best part was nolan fans getting trolled in rotten tomatoes



I can't help but agree with that reviewer. While I believe the DK to be a masterpiece (primarily due to Joker and Harvey Dent), TDKR was horrible. Inception also sucked imo. 



			
				Jay said:
			
		

> the avengers was horrible



Still more entertaining than TDKR.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon > most of Pixar


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> How to Train Your Dragon > most of Pixar



oh yeah? Was it really that good? I was planning on watching it recently but im usually hesitant when it comes to animated movies (tho im a huge fan of movies like finding nemo, Up, monsters inc,etc).


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

How Train Your Dragon is brilliant


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

Vault said:


> How Train Your Dragon is brilliant



Jay Baruchel's voice is ear-splitting


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2013)

Hiccup's VA? If so, then yeah he was terrible. And I know Rukia agrees as well.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

His nothing special but that didnt take away anything from my enjoyment of the film.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2013)

I will say that, having a teenage brother and inadvertently hearing him and all his friends squeak their way through conversations, Hiccup's voice is pretty accurate to what teenage boys actually sound like.

Also inb4 someone makes a joke about Stunna being my brother


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

it did for me

quality-wise, the movie was fine but it lost a lot of steam upon repeated viewings, unlike Pixar's pictures...
Dreamworks' best work is still Kung Fu Panda 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon gets better upon every viewing. Easily Dreamwork's best film, followed by The Prince of Egypt.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 10, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon truly didn't work for me upon my first watch..while Kung Fu Panda 1 gave me massive enjoyment in theaters...

different strokes for different fellas i guess...


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Terminator 3 was not that bad.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Terminator 3 wasn't that bad.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 13, 2013)

There Will Be Blood sucked ass. 

I was just reminded of this movie as someone rated it. They even mentioned the soundtrack ffs. All the soundtrack did for me was make me want to beat the director to death with a violin. Daniel Day Lewis - epic actor, and played his role well. Been tracking his career since My Left Foot. This movie was just shit from soup to nuts.    




How To Train Your Dragon was epic, and Kung Fu Panda was hysterical. 



TylerDurden said:


> Jay Baruchel's voice is ear-splitting



I think it worked very well for the character however.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon better than MOST Pixar? Hell nah. Some, yes.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

It's better than every Pixar movie sans Toy Story's one, two, and The Incredibles.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 13, 2013)

Finding Nemo, Wall-E, Up >>>>>


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2013)

Finding Nemo is great, and maybe I just need to re-watch it, but unlike How to Train Your Dragon, Up and Wall-E lose momentum after their beginnings.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 13, 2013)

how to train your dragon is overrated cliche tripe 

i like the use of solar flare in star trek, go f urself


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 13, 2013)

The Raid: Redemption wasn't that good.

Seems like most people were really into this movie. I thought it was okay at best. The idea was fantastic but the execution was meh. It got very repetitive.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chastain > Scar Jo
Scar Jo is hacking beauty through cameras and heels. Her height is like 5'3... and she comes off like a supermodel.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

She's 5'3? That makes her way more attractive


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

Scar Jo fooled me.  I thought she was a good actress after Lost in Translation and Ghost World.  SHE HASN'T MADE ANYTHING GOOD SINCE!


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 16, 2013)

.. and with the height thing later it started to make sense that Sean Penn used to fuck her in the butt.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Exactly how tall do you expect women to be, Gaara?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm short, so I prefer them the same height or shorter than me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am not saying I got some gigantic problem with short girls.. but I d take a pretty 1.70 over a 1.60 any day... and my height is around 1.88.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)

You probably wouldn't go for me then, ha ha.

<--- is 5' even.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

Jena is a midget


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

I wish I was at least 5'8".


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm 6'3"

it's pretty swell


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

You would be 6'3".


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Fine fine. I'll stop being a douche


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

what does that mean Stunna :|

I will admit girls are amazingly picky with height but it's something I've never had to worry about myself


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

You would never have to worry about that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I will admit girls are amazingly picky with height but it's something I've never had to worry about myself



Same here. I'm 6'1" myself. I think that's pretty good for being a white dude.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

the best part about being 6'3" is that when I play basketball with regular people on the average I'm taller so I can either shoot over them or just post up and make easy shots


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

For some reason I suspect you like posting up just so you can have a guy roughly approach your backside.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

you would think that :|


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

So how about it, man... you wanna go play a little one on one?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 16, 2013)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

maybe some other time


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

How about tummy sticks? You wanna do that later tonight?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't even know what that is


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

You will in a couple of hours.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)

Well...well...when you're short, you can punch people in the dick more easily.

So deal with that.

Also shorter people are more cute, and the cuter you are the more easily you can manipulate people trufax


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

who doesn't like a good surprise


----------



## Parallax (Jan 16, 2013)

Jena said:


> Well...well...when you're short, you can punch people in the dick more easily.
> 
> So deal with that.
> 
> Also shorter people are more cute, and the cuter you are the more easily you can manipulate people trufax



let's be real here, that only works with girls


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder why women think it's the penis that hurts when hit 

It's the sack, Jena, and it's precious cargo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> let's be real here, that only works with girls



Yeah. Almost all short guys have that goofy ass Tobey Maguire look to them.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax is Vince Vaughn in that situation.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2013)

I also don't carry about height.  Under 5 feet would be weird though.


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)

Parallax said:


> let's be real here, that only works with girls


Yeah, that's true.



Grape Krush said:


> I wonder why women think it's the penis that hurts when hit
> 
> It's the sack, Jena, and it's precious cargo.


But if someone is wearing pants, how do you punch with enough precision to avoid their dick and only hit the nuts? If you aim for the crotch, you'll mostly hit dick but you might get some fringe ball action if your fist is big enough.


----------



## Dango (Jan 16, 2013)

The Hunger Games, Looper, Silver Linings Playbook and Prometheus sucked.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

Upper-cut. Also, you don't have to avoid their dick, I'm just saying it shouldn't be your primary target.

How do you have brother/s and not know this stuff?  You must be a nice sister. Mine were bitches


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Bradley Cooper in Silver beats Ben in Argo for Oscar nom
What the fuck


----------



## Dango (Jan 16, 2013)

The Oscars have always been bias, I stopped paying attention to who wins what ages ago.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

It's a popularity contest. But according to two particular users on here, they're the true representation of the best films the industry has to offer!


----------



## Jena (Jan 16, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> Upper-cut. Also, you don't have to avoid their dick, I'm just saying it shouldn't be your primary target.
> 
> How do you have brother/s and not know this stuff?  You must be a nice sister. Mine were bitches



As a kid, I would sit on my brother and fart on him. Or I would resort to psychological torture.



Dango said:


> The Oscars have always been bias, I stopped paying attention to who wins what ages ago.



It is hilariously easy to predict which movies will win all the awards. 

Maybe this is an unpopular opinion (although certainly not here) but I don't see what all the fuss is about with awards. Oh, I understand why the actors/writers/directors care, it means that they have more credibility and an easier time getting projects greenlit (usually) but why the average joe cares is beyond me. Like I said, the Oscars are so predictable to the point where it's become a farce. If you're trying to determine whether or not a movie is good (or if you'll like it), you're much better off looking at reviews or listening to the opinions of people you know/trust who have seen the movie instead of just basing it on how many awards it's won from the Academy. 

Knowing how to play to the Oscars does not, by default, a quality film make.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Dango said:


> The Oscars have always been bias, I stopped paying attention to who wins what ages ago.


I know know. But I end uo figuring this out and just reacted like a human should


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Bradley Cooper in Silver beats Ben in Argo for Oscar nom
> What the fuck




Not hard to believe. What's hard to believe is that either of them were nominated in the first place ;S

Argo was pretty overrated IMO. Affleck lacks the ability to either portray characters in a deep manner or the ability to get that type of performance out of his actors. If that makes sense.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Watched the Monday Morning Podcast
Burr wasnt impressed lmao
"Brave" lmao


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Bill Burr is the fucking man.

Did you ever listen to his bit about Yoko participating with The Beatles and Chuck Berry? It was the funniest fucking thing I ever listened to, I swear!


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Bill Burr is the fucking man.
> 
> Did you ever listen to his bit about Yoko participating with The Beatles and Chuck Berry? It was the funniest fucking thing I ever listened to, I swear!


 I agree man

Nope I havent
Gotta love Burr. Keeps it real lmao


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh my God.

Dude.

Watch this right now!


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hahahahaahhaah aww shit bro
Yoko "yeeeeeeerehahahahah"


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2013)

"I will slap you so fucking hard in the head, your eyes are gonna look like mine"


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2013)

That was fantastic.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

That Burr man. That freakin Burr


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> That Burr man. That freakin Burr



He's hilarious, man.

That's why you need to watch 'Louie.' If you enjoy Bill Burr, you'll definitely enjoy 'Louie.'


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

I hear ya.  Glad I got something interesting and good to look foward to watching haha


----------



## Dango (Jan 17, 2013)

Grape Krush said:


> "I will slap you so fucking hard in the head, your eyes are gonna look like mine"



I'm asian and I will use this line the next time I threaten grievous bodily harm unto someone


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2013)

*cough*

ive never left a viewing of a movie made pre 1970 and thought "that was worth my time"

my rating for all star wars movies is "pretty good"

i always give nic cage a chance <3


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

Jena said:


> As a kid, I would sit on my brother and fart on him. Or I would resort to psychological torture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You do know that the nominated movies are usually some of the most critically acclaimed?

The Oscars and critical consensus go hand to hand. You can almost guarantee that a movie nominated in the Oscars will have amazing reviews.


----------



## Cheeky (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't like Star Wars, it's popularity baffles me, and I'm sick of hearing about it.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2013)

St. Burke said:


> *cough*
> 
> ive never left a viewing of a movie made pre 1970 and thought "that was worth my time"



no offense

but you suck bro


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> You do know that the nominated movies are usually some of the most critically acclaimed?
> 
> The Oscars and critical consensus go hand to hand. You can almost guarantee that a movie nominated in the Oscars will have amazing reviews.



Depends on who is doing the reviewing. 

And, yes, there is overlap. My point is just that movies will spend a ridiculous amount of money trying to make a movie to win Oscars rather than making a movie that's actually good or "deep". Most movies that win tend to be overly sentimental, have some other factor*, or are middle-of-the-road commercially successful and generally pleasing (as opposed to something that's more unique/creative/better written). Independent films and other "less favorable" genres are . Critics may also rank movies that the Oscars give awards to as being good, but [good critics] also at least recognize that other movies exist and will still rate them. Which is why I said you're better off looking at a reviewer that you like than waiting for the Academy's opinion.


*Oscars will also sometimes just dish out awards for people who they think deserve it (like if an actor died and was in a movie that year, the movie automatically gets more notoriety and is more likely to win an award).


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

I like what Jena is getting at, but I still think film critics aren't all that important. I can't think of a single critic that I've aligned myself with in a very long time. There always seems to be a bit of salesmanship that comes with being a film critic. Not to mention the confirmations that some studios will buy off a plethora of critics to write up a good review for a film they fear will actually be bad.

I think people should just trust their own intuition and decide for themselves whether or not they want to go see a movie, and whether or not they liked it.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I like what Jena is getting at, but I still think film critics aren't all that important. I can't think of a single critic that I've aligned myself with in a very long time. There always seems to be a bit of salesmanship that comes with being a film critic. Not to mention the confirmations that some studios will buy off a plethora of critics to write up a good review for a film they fear will actually be bad.
> 
> I think people should just trust their own intuition and decide for themselves whether or not they want to go see a movie, and whether or not they liked it.



List me your favorite movies and I bet they will all be critically acclaimed.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Who gives a shit? I don't watch them--or like them for that matter--because they're critically acclaimed.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I like what Jena is getting at, but I still think film critics aren't all that important. I can't think of a single critic that I've aligned myself with in a very long time. There always seems to be a bit of salesmanship that comes with being a film critic. Not to mention the confirmations that some studios will buy off a plethora of critics to write up a good review for a film they fear will actually be bad.



Official critics are pretty bad too. There are some bloggers/unofficial critics that are less biased. Some.

For me, the only time I consult reviews is if I'm on the fence about a movie. If I want to go see a movie, I'll just go watch it. If I'm unsure, I'll feel around to see what other people are saying about it. I usually just ask my friends what they thought of it, but if they haven't seen it I'll go online. If all the reviews are glowing, I may check it out. If all the reviews say it's a piece of shit, I'll probably skip it in theaters and then maybe watch it online later.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

Jena said:


> Depends on who is doing the reviewing.
> 
> And, yes, there is overlap. My point is just that movies will spend a ridiculous amount of money trying to make a movie to win Oscars rather than making a movie that's actually good or "deep". Most movies that win tend to be overly sentimental, have some other factor*, or are middle-of-the-road commercially successful and generally pleasing (as opposed to something that's more unique/creative/better written). Independent films and other "less favorable" genres are . Critics may also rank movies that the Oscars give awards to as being good, but [good critics] also at least recognize that other movies exist and will still rate them. Which is why I said you're better off looking at a reviewer that you like than waiting for the Academy's opinion.
> 
> ...



I do understand what you are saying about Indie films; they are often snubbed. But many of them don't really make theatrical runs which is a criteria for being nominated I believe.

Just in the last ten years, the best pictures vary substantially. I mean, in 2004 you got a 100 million dollar budget movie like LOTR winning and then just last year you got The Artist winning which was very low-budget. What do they have in common? Both were extremely well received by critics and audiences alike. I didn't even really like the Artist; i'm just putting it out there as a point. You do need to campaign for Oscars (which implies that you DO have to spend a certain amount of money) and I understand that this is a flaw but I don't think it completely nullifies its merit. I also don't think its coincidental that many people's favorite movies, actors, directors etc have won or have been nominated at one point in their careers. Of course this is not the case with everyone but there is some noticeable correlation. 

Because there are so many good movies every year and because so many people have diferring tastes in what they consider the best; something will always be snubbed and everyone will never be happy.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Who gives a shit? I don't watch them--or like them for that matter--because they're critically acclaimed.



but why do you think it is that people's favorite movies are usually met with high critical reception?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Jena said:


> Official critics are pretty bad too. There are some bloggers/unofficial critics that are less biased. Some.
> 
> For me, the only time I consult reviews is if I'm on the fence about a movie. If I want to go see a movie, I'll just go watch it. If I'm unsure, I'll feel around to see what other people are saying about it. I usually just ask my friends what they thought of it, but if they haven't seen it I'll go online. If all the reviews are glowing, I may check it out. If all the reviews say it's a piece of shit, I'll probably skip it in theaters and then maybe watch it online later.



I don't know. I still kinda wish you'd just go see it based on your feelings about the movie.

I think part of the fun in discovering certain films is just by going in with knowing as little as possible. I was going to do that with 'Elysium' until GK ruined that for me.

No, but really, I think using your own intuition is the best way to approach viewing films. But I'm only speaking for myself. God knows I've been wrong on a few occasions. I remember how amped I was for 'Terminator Salvation' after the second trailer had been released--although the PG-13 rating and Pizza Hut advertising deal pretty much ruined any glimmer of hope I may have had--but I still went and saw in theatres and determined it was awful based on my own standards. I didn't need any other people to point me into that direction, you know?



heavy_rasengan said:


> but why do you think it is that people's favorite movies are usually met with high critical reception?



What exactly does this even mean? I can tell you right now with 100% certainty that even if my favorite movies didn't have your precious "certified fresh" emblem I still wouldn't feel any differently about them.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> What exactly does this even mean? I can tell you right now with 100% certainty that even if my favorite movies didn't have your precious "certified fresh" emblem I still wouldn't feel any differently about them.



What it means is that critical reception is "usually" a good indicator of how good a film is. Terminator Salvation had very poor critical reception; you have more in common with these critics than you think


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> What it means is that critical reception is "usually" a good indicator of how good a film is. Terminator Salvation had very poor critical reception; you have more in common with these critics than you think



It's really not.

It's just a collective group of people getting paid to try and sway people's opinions one way or the other.

My disliking of 'Terminator Salvation' is based on my own individualistic criteria. It doesn't matter if my thoughts on the film coincide with what the critical consensus is. I got to that conclusion on my own terms. I did it without having to buy into any bit of salesmanship.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> It's really not.
> 
> It's just a collective group of people getting paid to try and sway people's opinions one way or the other.
> 
> My disliking of 'Terminator Salvation' is based on my own individualistic criteria. It doesn't matter if my thoughts on the film coincide with what the critical consensus is. I got to that conclusion on my own terms. I did it without having to buy into any bit of salesmanship.



Ok wait let me rephrase. Critical reception is usually a good indicator of what "people" consider a good movie. I know where you are coming from but if I was to ask everyone in the theater to list their top movies of 2012; you can bet that they will mostly be movies that were well received by the critics. And I don't mean what people "enjoy" because that is different. For example; I enjoyed Texas Chainsaw Massacre (mostly because i was high and with a group of rowdy people) but it was a horrible movie lol.

Edit: and btw ironically enough you would make a good critic lol. One I would disagree with a lot but a good one nonetheless


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Edit: and btw ironically enough you would make a good critic lol. One I would disagree with a lot but a good one nonetheless



I actually appreciate the kind words very much.

Unfortunately, for one I don't think my grammar is up to snuff to be a film critic--and secondly, the part I mentioned about 'salesmanship'... I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Jena (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> I don't know. I still kinda wish you'd just go see it based on your feelings about the movie.



But I is poor and can only afford to see a certain amount of movies in theaters a year.

@ heavy_rasengan: correlation is not causation

Unpopular opinion time that no one but Stunna will care about: _Anastasia_ is a terrible movie and easily one of Don Bluth's worst. Sorry nostalgia, it's pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

I     agree.

I think this is the only good thing that came out of that movie:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

Halloween IV was the best Halloween film after the first one.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

My Mom downloaded "Mobsters" on my Laptop one time.
I told her I had to delete it because it was a Virus to my computer and Life

Horrible accuracy and pacing. Horrible cast selection.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Halloween IV was the best Halloween film after the first one.


I think thats correct. Halloween one was the best hands down though. My first movie.


----------



## Burke (Jan 17, 2013)

Parallax said:


> no offense
> 
> but you suck bro



well its also a pretty good chance that i havent seen whatever old movies you wank over so


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as unpopular opinions go...

Michael Bay's first 'Transformers' movie is actually quite fun. At least it is when it comes to the action and spectacle, as well as the groundbreaking CGI that ILM put into the film. 

'The Rock' is also pretty enjoyable.

'Speed Racer' is a good movie.

'Showgirls' is more deserving of being more than just a 'cult classic.'

'IZO' is Takashi Miike's most entertaining film.

'Black Rain' is one of Ridley Scott's best films.

'Cabin Fever' is fucking great.

'Event Horizon' is a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Speed Racer' is a good movie.


You... you agree with me on this?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Apparently so.

You ready to play cave explorer?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2013)

I also agree with some of those statements


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

Event Horizon was awesome. 

I also don't have anything against Paul WS Anderson and that is an unpopular opinion all on its own.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't say I'm a fan of Anderson's outside of 'Event Horizon.'


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

You didn't like the first Mortal Kombat?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 17, 2013)

I liked the part where Liu Kang hadoukened that guy at the end


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

The only thing I liked about the first MK was Scorpion and Johnny Cage fighting to Fear Factory's 'Zero Signal.'


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Red Dragon. Edward Norton and Ant Hop.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2013)

i didn't like event horizon at first,  i thought the story veered out of sci fi which i was expecting and into fantasy, but later i appreciated the story twist and the cast they had 
put together.


----------



## Dango (Jan 17, 2013)

Forgot about this, but add The Perks Of Being A Wallflower to the list, was actually looking forward to it for a while but when I watched it I didn't find the dialogue or the storyline stimulating, it gave off a very cliche vibe to me but a lot of people seemed to love it.


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The only thing I liked about the first MK was Scorpion and Johnny Cage fighting to Fear Factory's 'Zero Signal.'




I liked the Kano vs Sonya fight. It actually felt like it could have been real.

Then again, I haven't seen it since I was like nine. 

I might put it up as one of Film Club's weekly non-selected films for shits and giggles.


----------



## Dango (Jan 17, 2013)

It had a lot of positive reviews that I disagreed with, so I assumed it was an unpopular opinion. Combined with the amount of love Emma Watson gets from both the internet and the media.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Everyone forgot about Sub Zero amd Reptile. Go fuck yourselves


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> Everyone forgot about Sub Zero amd Reptile. Go fuck yourselves



And don't forget the excellent score that helped make both those fights so memorable.











The MK Theme is iconic yes but the entire film had great music.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And don't forget the excellent score that helped make both those fights so memorable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey guys, since our resident Film Connoisseur and Indie Film Expert is back, can we change this thread title to:

Tetra's Movie Opinions







.....


----------



## Grape (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you seen the whole version of that clip, Tetra?

C-C-Combo Breaker!! Gets me every time


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> Hey guys, since our resident Film Connoisseur and Indie Film Expert is back, can we change this thread title to:
> 
> Tetra's Movie Opinions
> 
> ...



You have to admit it would serve as a better alternative to the 'Rate the Last Movie You Watched' thread.

That place has turned into a cesspool of fatuity.

@*Grape*,

yeah, I've seen it. The Bane rap is hilarious.

"You suck, Bane!"

"Who said that?... Kill all of them."


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah I like where this thread is heading. Epic Mortal Kombat stuff too. Music and all.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> You have to admit it would serve as a better alternative to the 'Rate the Last Movie You Watched' thread.
> 
> That place has turned into a cesspool of fatuity.



I can't disagree with you. You need to put some difference of opinions back into that thread. I only recently starting posting again after seeing some disagreements.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]enOHraf3LEk[/YOUTUBE]

Gold.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Eeeeh. I'm not _that_ guy anymore. Sorry, chap.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2013)

> Mortal Kombat is actually a good movie. I'm watching clips on YouTube. I think it's aged well, maybe not the special effects, but the movie itself



Ain't nothing wrong with Mortal Kombat. The second one however is so fucking bad

The ending of the first one was so epic too, and then that bald dumbass villain ruined it.

The problem with Rate thread is simple, Mass Effect.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The second one however is so fucking bad



I was a young kid when that first came out. I had a friend who was really obsessed with the Rain character--and when we went and saw it for the first time--I swear he wanted to cry when he saw how they treated his character in the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

@Enno and Detective

>hates rate thread
>regulars

Don't worry, Detective. If anyone can stir Tetra's rage, it's me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Stunna, you go through sig sets like Taylor Swift goes through men.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah... yeah, I know.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my god Im tired of this fucking Juice man. Literally walks up to your Door, yells "Ju Man! Ju Man!" And tries to break in your house.

Heck I remember I was over my Grandmothers and my friends and I are playing Goldeneye, then we hear "Ju man! Ju man! Gotta get yo Ju"
Next minute ya know he Literally busts the door with a fucking Triple H shoulder thrust, runs into the kitchen with the juice, puts it in the fridge, and runs out the backdoor.


----------



## Detective (Jan 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Don't worry, Detective. If anyone can stir Tetra's rage, it's me.



Then, I will leave it to you, Stunna.

/End Standard Japanese Anime Line.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to watch the first MK on VHS all day long. I was really excited about the second one since the trailer looked fucking amazing at the time. And then we watched the film, and at the dragon part we all groaned and cried at our childhood being pissed upon.

Atleast Sonya 2.0 was hot.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Best part of MKII was Scorpion screaming out "SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS"


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 17, 2013)

> Best part of MKII was Scorpion screaming out "SUCKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSS"



The most ambitious part of the series. MK breaking the fourth wall to tell us what we had become.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha, Ennoea's on a roll tonight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2013)

At least it wasnt Street Fighter where they had a French man play one of the most fucking American Men in fiction.


----------



## Loni (Jan 17, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty is a terrible movie.  I'm pro America and anti-terrorist but I had to stop watching this movie at the half way point.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 17, 2013)

lol best scene in MK

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xo95h5tOOI[/YOUTUBE]

Music was epic and I loved the random voice going "REPTILE" in the beginning. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etPqpacKbsc[/YOUTUBE]

This scene was pretty badass too. Loved Raiden swatting aside Scorpion and Sub Zero like they were nothing


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

When I hear Zero Dark Thirty I hear Call of Duty Modem Welfare as a movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 17, 2013)

raizen28 said:


> When I hear Zero Dark Thirty I hear Call of Duty Modem Welfare as a movie



Impossible you dont see sequels for it coming out every month with a DLC the same week .


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 17, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Impossible you dont see sequels for it coming out every month with a DLC the same week .


Oh look  isnt that somethin


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 17, 2013)

The entire 'Scream' series is really awful.

'The Cabin in the Woods' is terrible.

Oh, and before I get crucified for making such a statement; bear in mind that I really wanted to like it since I understood the Lovecraftian homages. Unfortunately, I hate horror films that are self aware of the tropes that come along with the genre. I just really, really hate films like 'Scream' and 'The Cabin in the Woods.'


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 18, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> The entire 'Scream' series is really awful.
> 
> 'The Cabin in the Woods' is terrible.
> 
> Oh, and before I get crucified for making such a statement; bear in mind that I really wanted to like it since I understood the Lovecraftian homages. Unfortunately, I hate horror films that are self aware of the tropes that come along with the genre. I just really, really hate films like 'Scream' and 'The Cabin in the Woods.'


I still like the First Scream though. Was thinking of.watching 1985 Commando(because its been on my PS3 for 3 years untouched). It was gonna be a sequel called Commando 2 but Arnold declined to it so they Renamed its Successor "Die Hard", Hired Bruce Willis,and based it off the novel from there on


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Dude, speaking of Arnie, T5 is officially go. They've hired two screenwriters and everything.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 18, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Dude, speaking of Arnie, T5 is officially go. They've hired two screenwriters and everything.


Shit this is very good news to me. Hopefully they'll get back on track after that salvation.

Also I forgot to say did anybody see that movie Rampage before?
Lmao entertainment


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2013)

Are they trying to salvage from the last movie ?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't know if want.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't remember the first Mortal Kombat.  But I played the shit out of the soundtrack.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Don't know if want.



Can't be any worse than Salvation.

I still can't get over the fact that Sam Worthington's character was supposed to be Skynet's ultimate infiltrating Terminator--yet he can just easily dig into the back of his skull and rip his CPU out. 

Fuck that movie.

It makes T3 look like a bonafide classic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2013)

Mortal Kombat made techno the official music for fighting .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it supposed to be another movie targeting a Connor, or is it another "prequel"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2013)

At this point it should be aim at killing skynet.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm done with Terminator.  I think the Terminator world is interesting enough to create another good film.  I really do.  But it's time to move on.  I want the studio to scrap the project and make the next big science fiction franchise instead.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Is it supposed to be another movie targeting a Connor, or is it another "prequel"?



No idea.

All that's known so far is that the screenwriters are Laeta Kalogridis (_'Avatar' and 'Shutter Island'_) and Patrick Lussier (_'Drive Angry'_).

Megan Ellison's company will be producing the film. I have to say, they could've picked someone worse. I think films like 'Zero Dark Thirty', hopefully Spike Jonze's upcoming 'Her'--and to a lesser extent 'True Grit' and 'Killing Them Softly' shows that her company is at least interested in ATTEMPTING to make serious films.



Rukia said:


> I'm done with Terminator.  I think the Terminator world is interesting enough to create another good film.  I really do.  But it's time to move on.  I want the studio to scrap the project and make the next big science fiction franchise instead.



I actually agree. 

T1 and T2 are never going to be duplicated.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 18, 2013)

i dont feel like switching tabs


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Jena (Jan 18, 2013)

Each new addition to the Terminator franchise only serves to more reduce credibility/tension from the story.

You have these dickheads fucking with the timeline so much that it eventually just becomes meaningless. If they're constantly sending people back into the past, then nothing matters because it could all be undone in a sequel. It just reinforces the idea that the end of the world is inevitable and that Skynet will ultimately win, which I'm pretty sure is not the direction they want to go in.

That and all the sequels beyond T2 suck....except _Sarah Connor Chronicles_.


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Jena said:


> except _Sarah Connor Chronicles_.



That show deserved a third season.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

T3 was enjoyable last time I saw it. 

I like the ending anyway.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 18, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I like the ending anyway.



Yes.

The ending was one of the few things that film did exceptionally well.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 18, 2013)

I must be the only one that want a movie after judgement day in a post apocalyptic Setting .


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2013)

No, I do too.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Shining is by far Kubrick's worst film....


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 19, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> The Shining is by far Kubrick's worst film....



this.

Eyes Wide Shut surprisingly grew on me...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

The Rocketeer is better than just about the entire Marvel Cinematic Universe.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 22, 2013)

Edo Tensei'ing this thread cause it should still be going....

Watchmen the movie was much better than Watchmen the comic book. Ending made a hell of a lot more sense.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 22, 2013)

Star Wars Episode III is mostly watchable.

Mostly.


----------



## Grape (May 22, 2013)

Stunna's taste in film is underrated.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2013)

Stunna needs to watch some decent films. We've all talked about some of the best films of the last few years yet Stunna (an active member here) hasn't watched any of them. Instead spends his time with stuff like Les Miserables. He's a failed project.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2013)

And you're a failed troll.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2013)

So you concede my point.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2013)

You're obviously trolling though.


----------



## Mael (May 22, 2013)

I absolutely hated Face/Off...every single minute of it I hated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2013)

I actually liked Punisher: Warzone.


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2013)

I like Les Miserables.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 22, 2013)

1.  Action Sequence.
2.  Cheesy one liner.
3.  Action Sequence.
4.  Cheesy one liner.
5.  Action Sequence.
6.  Cheesy one liner.

^ _That's_ annoying.  :WOW


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2013)

Rukia, this isn't a troll thread.


----------



## The World (May 23, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Can't be any worse than Salvation.
> 
> I still can't get over the fact that Sam Worthington's character was supposed to be Skynet's ultimate infiltrating Terminator--yet he can just easily dig into the back of his skull and rip his CPU out.
> 
> ...



I actually liked the first half of Salvation, then the last 30 minutes was a Bad CGI Arnie throwing people around, instead of you know like being an efficient killer robot and ripping off their limbs or punching their hearts out 

There was also every trailer spoiling the big "reveal" that was just one huge disappointment


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

The Great Gatsby > Man of Steel


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Christopher Nolan is incredibly overrated. Memento and Insomnia are his only great films, The Prestige, Following, The Dark Knight, and Batman Begins, Inception are simply good films and nothing that special. The Dark Knight Rises is absolutely terrible.

Zack Snyder is an absolutely terrible director and has not made even one good film. 

Star Wars is incredibly overrated and generally pretty bad. I recognize and respect the impact it has had on pop culture and filmmaking in general, but the original trilogy was marred by bad dialog, some shitty pacing, and some retarded asspulls/poor writing (Luke and Leia being siblings for example) and the prequel trilogy was just objectively horrible.

Tim Burton is a pretty shitty director as well. He's made a handful of good films, a LOT of shitty ones, and the only great film he's done was Ed Wood.

Spike Jonze and Stanley Kubrick are the gods of filmmaking (although that isn't a very unpopular opinion).


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2013)

those are all general opinions here actually 

except the Spike Jonze one


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

Im negging for the star wars libel


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2013)

how can you be a pretty shitty director and make a great film

what are the standards for "shitty"


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Christopher Nolan is incredibly overrated. Memento and Insomnia are his only great films, The Prestige, Following, The Dark Knight, and Batman Begins, Inception are simply good films and nothing that special. The Dark Knight Rises is absolutely terrible.
> 
> Zack Snyder is an absolutely terrible director and has not made even one good film.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 16, 2013)

Batman and robin doesn't bother me.i laugh at it every time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 16, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> how can you be a pretty shitty director and make a great film



Everybody gets lucky sometime. And Ed Wood honestly wouldn't have been great if it wasn't for the performances in it. If it wasn't for Depp and Landau in the title roles it would have been simply good or even mediocre.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2013)

Inconsistency thy name is Nensense.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2013)

The Great Gatsby > Iron Man 3


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Jun 17, 2013)

Freddy Got Fingered

How on earth am I the only one from my friends that liked that movie. It was genius. Movies, in many cases are just for entertainment and escapism. This movie delivered that. Granted, I didn't expect it to get much recognition and shit, but come on, it was funny for the sheer ridiculousness of it all. No idea why it gets so much hate.

I hate Napoleon Dynamite. I do not see why it became such a cult hit. It was shit. Strange world we live in


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2013)

Spike Jonze is really good.  And I would agree that people tend to forget him when discussing all the current great directors.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 17, 2013)

People who post in this thread are 100% legit and not trolling at all.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 17, 2013)

We've got no good movies this year other than The Act of Killing


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll perform the act of killing on you.


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't like it when movies leave it to your imagination. That's what books are for. I want to see the director's vision, not "whatever I want it to be".


----------



## Parallax (Jun 17, 2013)

yeah fuck thinking and interpretation


----------



## Ae (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't get me wrong. I like when it makes you think and try figure things out. Movies with for example with open-endedness is what I mean.


----------



## Muah (Jun 17, 2013)

Watchmen and so many other movies suck


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

'Kung Fu Panda 2' is a great movie and superior to the first.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2013)

Watchmen did suck.  I totally agree.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

These films are boring.

Chinatown 
Rear Window
Apocalypse Now
Saving Private Ryan
Reservoir Dogs
Raging Bull
Heat
Casino
The Exorcist


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2013)

Yasha GOAT in bad taste.



> Chinatown
> Rear Window
> Apocalypse Now
> *Saving Private Ryan*
> ...



I agree with these two though.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

Oops, forgot to include Alien.

Knew that I'd forgotten something.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 19, 2013)

> Chinatown
> Apocalypse Now
> Heat
> Raging Bull



that's some genuinely awful taste


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Surprised to see no Godfather.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

Godfather was alright. Its sequels were much weaker and borderline boring.


----------



## Gin (Jun 19, 2013)

Star Wars (yes, all of it) is overrated trash
Brad Pitt is an excellent actor (controversial here apparently )
Daniel Craig is by far the best Bond

Pretty much all I can think of for now.



Yasha said:


> These films are boring.
> 
> Chinatown
> Rear Window
> ...


Of the ones I've watched, would only agree with the bolded.   Didn't even finish the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

'Godfather's' amazing, but I agree when it comes to the sequels. I wouldn't say 'Part II' is drastically weaker, but I do think that it's unnecessary length (due to telling two stories) makes it a duller watching experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2013)

Daniel Craig is a great Bond.  Totally agree.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2013)

Heat is boring????  That's incredibly fucking dumb.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

Coming from you, that stings a bit man. I value your opinion more than others.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2013)

So go to bed early.  Get your head straight.  And watch that movie again.


----------



## Gin (Jun 19, 2013)

Must admit Reservoir Dogs raised an eyebrow from me.   I didn't think anyone disliked that movie (short of those who can't abide violence I guess).


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2013)

Yasha that list man  some great movies in there.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

There is a reason this thread is called unpopular movie opinions......

Enno can get away with bashing Shawshank and Schindler, but I have bad taste when I dislike certain popular films? What is this double standard?

Enough is enough! I am telling my shrink my NF username and password. Let him see how messed up I am. I am going to cancel my internet tomorrow!!!


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> that's some genuinely awful taste



Don't forget freaking Rear Window, one of the greatest films ever made.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2013)

Vertigo and Psycho almost made it to the list. But I guess they aren't exactly boring films, just underwhelming.


----------



## Z (Jun 19, 2013)

Vertigo is like in the top 5 greatest films ever made.


----------



## Ae (Jun 19, 2013)

Yasha, you better not be trolling.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2013)

Z's gonna beat Yasha down with his cane.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2013)

I bet Stunna has not seen most of, if not all, the films on my list.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2013)

'Apocalypse Now', 'Heat', 'Casino', and 'The Exorcist' are the only ones I haven't seen, thank you.


----------



## Ae (Jun 20, 2013)

Even though I'm older, Stunna have probably seen way more "classics" than I have.

EDIT: I take it back, Stunna boy haven't seen American Beauty


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry for doubting you.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2013)

Happens.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2013)

I am going to tell my shrink about you. Won't use your real name of course.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 20, 2013)

Watched Blade Runner recently. Can't say I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2014)

The Architect scene from Matrix Relaoded is one of my fvorite moments from the entire trilogy.

NO ONE should be allowed to adapt The Silmarillion. _Ever._ Even if it wasn't Peter Jackson, even if you could get a Tolkien scholar who could actually understand Tolkien and capture his themes and ideas, it should never be adapted  into a movie or cartoon or TV series or anything else.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2014)

I still think some of the stories should be adapted

like Feanor and Morgoth's fall

maybe even Dagor Dagorath 

but in like 50 years


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 1, 2014)

Persons is a beautifully shot film with amazing performances, but I feel that it's incredibly overrated and in no possible way Bergman's best film. I especially disliked the ending, I mean on rewatches (and even on first watch) it's clear that the ending was foreshadowed, but the ending (and the foreshadowing as well) just felt forced and meta for the sake of being meta.

Seven Psychopaths was terrible. I really enjoyed In Bruges, the concept for Seven Psychopaths drew me in immediately, and the cast made me psyched beyond belief, but somehow the movie was just bad. It was all over the place, edgy to a fault, and just not executed well at all. A massive waste of potential. 

Christopher Nolan is incredibly overrated. He's only made one great film (Memento) and the rest range from bad (The Dark Knight Rises) to simply decent (Most of his others). The man can't pace for shit, and can't direct action either. 

While Spider-Man 3 was a bad movie, I personally really enjoyed Topher Grace (I think he's an incredibly underrated actor in general) as Eddie Brock. Yes, I understand that Eddie Brock was nothing like how he is in the comics, but I think that's honestly for the better. I liked the idea of Peter having an enemy very similar to himself along with similar powers. It wasn't really executed well, but I don't think it's Topher's fault, it's more just the scriptwriters fault as well as the studio for their incessant meddling.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2014)

The Wolf of Wall Street was gawbage.

The Great Gatsby wasn't a bad movie. Or at least, as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Ae (Jan 1, 2014)

The Great Gatsby should be contender for best movie of the year


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The Great Gatsby should be contender for best movie of the year



Hahahahahano.


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

The Great Gatsby>Your favorite movie


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 2, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The Great Gatsby>Your favorite movie



Yeah no.
[YOUTUBE]XIizh6nYnTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 2, 2014)

argo didn't deserve best film

american hustle is just another argo

american hustle is just side cleavage and costumes. what is it even about?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 2, 2014)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty was a pretty good movie. I think the Critics got it wrong.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 2, 2014)

The Avengers was med?ocre. Sam Raimi's Spider-Man is underrated


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 2, 2014)

ThePseudo said:


> _The Departed was Martin Scorsese's greatest Gangster Film. _



Forgive me; I was young and foolish.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2014)

yea it was Goodfellas

then Gangs of New York

Then The Departed

Then Casino


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2014)

> Sam Raimi's Spider-Man is underrated



No it fucking isn't

These films were given 5* rating when they were released. The first and second one had incredible amounts of hype, it was only with the third one that the bubble burst and people realised how shit the trilogy is. And now we have to listen to people claim that some of the biggest comic book films of the last decade are underrated? No it's overrated and overexposed garbage. Do one.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked the first 2 spider man films 

as cheesy as they are intentional or unintentional


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 2, 2014)

Forest Gump and ET are two of the worst movies ever.

Come at me, bro! 1v1me irl mate!


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

The Raid was everything an action movie needs to be.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2014)

The World said:


> yea it was Goodfellas
> 
> then Gangs of New York
> 
> ...



Where the fuck is Mean Streets you rube


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

Gangs of New York was Scorsese's worst gangster film


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2014)

that's an unpopular opinion? o.O


----------



## Ae (Jan 2, 2014)

I was only speaking out against Warudo because he made it #2


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2014)

I kind of dgaf about the changes that Saving Mr. Banks made to the true story.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 3, 2014)

The World said:


> I liked the first 2 spider man films
> 
> as cheesy as they are intentional or unintentional



It's intentional, Sam Raimi is the king


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Where the fuck is Mean Streets you rube



I've never seen Mean Streets

now hand me a pitchfork so I can toss hay and churn butter in rube square



Masterpiece said:


> Gangs of New York was Scorsese's worst gangster film



phuck you


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 3, 2014)

Not to say Mean Streets ain't worth getting singled out but

Scorsese's eclectic filmography is so filled with so many hidden gems worth mentioning

Bringing Out The Dead and The King of Comedy to name a few

just sayin'


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and i dunno if this is unpopular in everyone's book but my favourite scorsese movie with Leo is Shutter Island 

It was extremely well-directed (Like it is anything new but there were some truly haunting and brilliantly thought-out sequences, for example any meeting Teddy had with Michelle William's character) and it was very atmospheric and in a way it's the movie anyone will relate to Bringing Out the Dead in terms of style in his filmography and i like BOtD.

And dat revelation was bloody beautiful idgaf


----------



## Parallax (Jan 3, 2014)

you're right that is an unpopular opinion


----------



## Stunna (Jan 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Stunna has attended my school of deduction, research, and stylish logic. He is currently on the fast track course to early graduation.


what happened?


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 15, 2014)

i love jennifer lawrence but sometimes i feel she's being fake and/or is overrated.

when i first heard of her and saw her interviews or whatever i definitely felt she was being fake. but then i saw more of her acting and stopped giving a fuck and then i suppose that since the rest of the world treated her words as legit i guess i just went along believing she was/is being real most of the time when it comes to her off-stage persona. 

i haven't seen amereican hustle yet but from the trailers so far it seems like she's acting like her old role of tiffany in silver linings playbook. and idk like, were the other supporting actress nominees' performances just not as good as hers this year at the globes? is jlaw genuinely good/talented or is it just the good roles that have been given to her?

maybe it's the fact that she's so young, and we usually associate great work and talent with older, more experienced figures. does she just happen to be like one of those talented bright young people? 

anyways, i still thoroughly enjoy her performances and off-stage character. 

that is my unpopular opinion


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

how is she fake?

she seemed pretty real when she got drunk and started rambling at the academy awards


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2014)

Pacific Rim is overrated, I was honestly bored throughout the 1st and 2nd acts.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah

it was honestly pretty bad outside of the fights themselves


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2014)

Gesy confirmed for fucking sucking


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

It's hard to watch Del Toro's American Hollywood films.

They always have such awkward, or bad dialogue. That being said I still enjoyed Hellboy, and Pacific Rim to a certain extent.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Gesy confirmed for fucking sucking



Sorry bro

It was a good film, just overrated. I enjoyed the whole bonding theme the movie built it's foundation on, the final hour was good, and it had great CGI. But yeah, I don't see the general public remembering this film for very long.

People don't talk about Pacific Rim anymore, I don't think it was in any of your list for top 10, but I knew I would still get a few objections.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

actually since it fits the point of this thread, i'm gonna go find my objections to rimjob in skype logs



> [18 July 2013 00:28] Luc:
> utterly mediocre
> sometimes it seemed to be having a laugh with its own mediocrity
> conventional in basically every way
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 15, 2014)

I agree with your points Luci, I kinda want to know why it's held to such a high standard since it really didn't do anything to set it apart from most mech films. It was too safe. but I'm done ragging on it.


Like world said, It probably just didn't transition well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I agree with your points Luci, I kinda want to know why it's held to such a high standard since it really didn't do anything to set it apart from most mech films. It was too safe. but I'm done ragging on it.
> 
> 
> Like world said, It probably just didn't transition well.



i'm 300% sure it's because it hits a sweet spot which makes people (not in general, its putative fanbase on places like nf) accept it uncritically

it had giant robots, it had giant monsters, and it had manly men bro-ing it out

regardless of how genuinely shit it was, it gets a pass


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

I was genuinely surprised that RLM liked Pacific Rim since we usually have the same exact taste.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm 300% sure it's because it hits a sweet spot which makes people (not in general, its putative fanbase on places like nf) accept it uncritically
> 
> it had giant robots, it had giant monsters, and it had manly men bro-ing it out
> 
> regardless of how genuinely shit it was, it gets a pass



True true. 

I had high hopes for PR but it was mediocre at best.

The Theatre section always surprises me with which movies end up on people's list and which movies don't.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 15, 2014)

Kingdom of Heaven has pretty low score on Rotten Tomatoes but I do like it's director's edition. It's one of the movies I watch at least once in a year.

And I do like all thee Transformers in a way. They're not good enough for any awards that's for sure but I think they are nice evening entertainment. First one was obviously most decent one.

And for a movie everyone seems to like that I didn't care about: The Godfather, it wasn't bad but it wasn't that amazing to me. Neither was it's sequel.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I was genuinely surprised that RLM liked Pacific Rim since we usually have the same exact taste.



They also found The Dark Knight Rises to be a good film, while you think that it's objectivelly bad


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXeXdQNyBO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm scared to watch Pacific Rim a second time because I feel I won't like it nearly as much.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXeXdQNyBO8[/YOUTUBE]



only good part of the film

that and the Batcopter scene

basically anything where we don't see Batman/Bruce and there is flying involved


----------



## TylerDurden (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't think Fargo is amazing as people make it out to be

It's alright but people are putting it on a pedestal and that's weird


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

warudo that was a terrible scene, with the worst CIA agent in the universe and a truly god-awful attempt at badass dialogue, which has become a /tv/ meme ever since tdkr came out


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

I meant the actual dismantling of the airplane


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

still one of my all-time favourite threads


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

I take back the flying part too because of that stupid ending where Bruce somehow can have the damn thing fly on autopilot with a nuke strapped to it mere seconds before it explodes and not die and make everyone think he was dead

shite and tripe

tripe and shite


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> still one of my all-time favourite threads



thanks for showing me the downfall of humanity will begin on 4chan and general autism

thanks Luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

> He emphasis 'for' and 'you' equally.
> 
> So if the CIA guy took the mask off it would be really painful for the CIA guy.
> 
> Maybe it's got a defense mechanism or like spikes or something?



i can't remember because this thread is like 8 months old but i'm 90% this was me



The World said:


> thanks for showing me the downfall of humanity will begin on 4chan and general autism
> 
> thanks Luc



tch, warudo there's a post way down there



> >mfw these unbelievable jerkoffs think all this pondering over the meaning is serious despite the obvious unlikeliness of so many of the theories
> >total failure to get the joke
> >"HURR AUTISTS"



that post is describing you atm


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

to ruse or not to ruse

that is the question


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

well that is unless you were talking about the people in that thread getting more and more mad about its existence, i.e. the people touting the real explanation


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i can't remember because this thread is like 8 months old but i'm 90% this was me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my statement still reigns true about the thread and 90% of the people in it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

The World said:


> my statement still reigns true about the thread and 90% of the people in it



it really doesn't 

also i think you mean rings true

probably


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

how mad is real mad

cause they lookin real mad right now


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

well i don't remember any upward/downward trends or spikes 

they stay at a pretty constant pitch, like "god i cannot fucking believe you autists have difficulty understanding this scene when it is SO SIMPLE"

#rusedandabused


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been up for 20 hours now and on some benadryl right now

sue me shon


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

> Benadryl is also known to be a very common ingredient used to mix with heroin to make the drug Cheese.



that is such an everyday, benign name for a drug


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

"I'll suk yo dick for some Cheese!"

great now I'm imagining Nolan Bane saying that to Bats


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

The World said:


> "I'll suk yo dick for some Cheese!"
> 
> great now I'm imagining Nolan Bane saying that to Bats



if people get high on Cheese, do they say they're Cheesed off?


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

very punny


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> if people get high on Cheese, do they say they're Cheesed off?



They call it Cheesing because its fon to due.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2014)

that joke sucked Slice


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 15, 2014)

i laughed tbh


----------



## Aduro (Jan 15, 2014)

Pretty Woman is offensive to women and glamorizes prostitution.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> that joke sucked Slice



Then take your complaint to the South Park makers.


----------



## Atem (Jan 15, 2014)

Speaking of Christopher Nolan's Dark Knight trilogy, I was never really fond of it. 

I preferred Tim Burton's Batman. Mostly has to do with me not finding Nolan's Batman intimidating at all; or all that interesting. It tried too hard to be "realistic" and get all philosophical IMO.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 15, 2014)

*Black Swan*

I'm still totally confused by all of the folks saying how terrifying it is. Most of it is nothing but schlock horror-movie tropes used in the most basic, obvious ways possible; totally in-your-face and clich?d symbolism; and weak character work. During key moments, like ones where Winona Ryder stabs herself in the face and Nina's legs snap and become inverted, I laughed out loud.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> They also found The Dark Knight Rises to be a good film, while you think that it's objectivelly bad



No they didn't, they shit all over it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> warudo that was a terrible scene, with the worst CIA agent in the universe and a truly god-awful attempt at badass dialogue, which has become a /tv/ meme ever since tdkr came out



Is that you who fucking posted a very old and unflattering picture of me in the screenwriting thread yesterday? I only trip now when I'm in a screenwriting thread as it makes it easier to discuss our scripts, and somebody randomly posted a very old picture of me that is very unflattering to try and derail thread, I left right before it got posted so didn't see it until after it got home and thread was already dead. My trip name is Rica Patin as it is here so I'm assuming that somebody here must have somehow done it.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> No they didn't, they shit all over it.



You need to re-watch that review, they both liked it and didn't shit all over it as you say. (Assuming you meant RedLetterMedia with RLM?)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2014)

So Jack Ryan is coming out this week.  Hunt For Red October, Clear and Present Danger, and Patriot Games are some of the other films that feature the character.  I have to be honest.  I always felt that these films were a bit overrated when I was a kid.  People acted like Patriot Games was a masterpiece.  When was the last time any of you guys went back and watched it????  I probably haven't seen that shit since '97 AKA the year of Stunna's birth.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2014)

Actually, I was born in '96. But close enough, I guess.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is unpopular or not, but I think Dogma was Kevin Smith's best film. I also didn't hate Mallrats, possibly because it was the first movie of his I ver saw.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 15, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm not sure if this is unpopular or not, but I think Dogma was Kevin Smith's best film. I also didn't hate Mallrats, possibly because it was the first movie of his I ver saw.



Mallrats is the best one of the Jay and Bob movies if not Strike Back.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't like any of the Jay and Bob movies.  Those guys aren't funny.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2014)

Her is a ripoff of Simone.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 16, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Is that you who fucking posted a very old and unflattering picture of me in the screenwriting thread yesterday? I only trip now when I'm in a screenwriting thread as it makes it easier to discuss our scripts, and somebody randomly posted a very old picture of me that is very unflattering to try and derail thread, I left right before it got posted so didn't see it until after it got home and thread was already dead. My trip name is Rica Patin as it is here so I'm assuming that somebody here must have somehow done it.



no, i haven't been on /tv/ in yonks


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Sauron said:


> You need to re-watch that review, they both liked it and didn't shit all over it as you say. (Assuming you meant RedLetterMedia with RLM?)



They shit all over how dumb and full of plotholes it was. I don't think we watched the same review.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 17, 2014)

They allways shit about plot holes, they did the same with Prometheus and in the same v?deo said that if you didn't think it was good enough, that you should stop watching films altogether, there was something similar in their review of TDKR, they start the review by saying how much they  enjoyed it, one of them even says he enjoyed it more than TDK due to being more entertained.

Was this really the review you watched?



They even compare it to the old films where they were constantly trying to entertain, and say that it has an emotional core. RLM says it has flaws, but that it's all about the presentation and that it's ultimatelly very good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> They allways shit about plot holes, they did the same with Prometheus and in the same v?deo said that if you didn't think it was good enough, that you should stop watching films altogether, there was something similar in their review of TDKR, they start the review by saying how much they  enjoyed it, one of them even says he enjoyed it more than TDK due to being more entertained.
> 
> Was this really the review you watched?
> 
> ...



Being entertained is not the same as something being a good movie.
There are lots of movies I'm entertained by, but am able to realize is a bad movie.


----------



## Nuuskis (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, they do say that the movie has it's problems, but they still liked it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 17, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Being entertained is not the same as something being a good movie.
> There are lots of movies I'm entertained by, but am able to realize is a bad movie.



I know the difference about that, i myself enjoy films that are not good, but they never call it a bad film at all, they say it's not the best out there, but they never sayit wasn't good, the whole review points to them thinking the oposite.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 21, 2014)

*Unpopular Film Opinions*

This is a thread where you state opinion on movies that are not shared by mostly everyone. Don't like Gravity? Think Steven Seagal is a good actor? This is the thread. 

Go ahead and shoot some bad unpopular opinions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuck you gesy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2014)

I like Bio-Broly, but hate Broly-Second Coming.


----------



## Naya (Apr 22, 2014)

Gravity is so awful, it almost hurts.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

Good lookin' out, Gesy.

Screw you, Martial.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2014)

A History of Violence is Cronenbergs best film and easily top 10 of the decade


----------



## Zaru (Apr 22, 2014)

Many old movies are better as german dubs because they invented random cheesy lines that are so bad that it's good again, and the sound quality of resynchronization is incomparably better


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2014)

Just because someone's favorite movie list doesn't have a bunch of old, obscure, or foreign movies doesn't make it a bad list.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ziko (Apr 22, 2014)

I freaking HATE 2001: A Space Odyssey.
I understand that it looked amazing for it's time, but the pacing is horrible, and the movie makes no sense at all.
I haven't read the book, so it may make more sense for those who actually read it, but the movie itself should require that.
The HAL parts are the only part of the movie I actually acknowledge, the rest is a perfect example of a famous director trying something "different" and get's praised for it.
I get angry watching that slow ass movie! GOD!

That felt good..I needed that.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 22, 2014)

Fuck Stunna and his thread.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 22, 2014)

Michael Bay has a good resume. I honestly hadn't known until recently what all he had his hands on. I like most of it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

Get at me, Bluebeard.


----------



## Tragic (Apr 22, 2014)

Gravity wasn't that amazing. Matter of fact, aside from the visuals, I cannot see why people found it soo incredible. 

I really liked National Treasure 1 and 2 and hope they make another one.

I really like Nolan's/Bale's Batman trilogy but I don't think it's all that unbelievable for someone to meet/surpass his portrayal of Batman. Unlike RDJ as Iron Man and Jackman as Wolverine, which will be hard to accomplish. 

Garfield>>>>>>>>>Macquire as Spider Man. 

Elysium was forgettable and a 6/10 movie. If that. 

Green Lantern wasn't _that_ bad. I think it deserved a sequel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah Im not fond of "2001: A Space Odyssey" either.

Also, while I like "Godfather Part 2", I am apparently one of the few people who think the first one is superior.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

It's definitely superior.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 22, 2014)

no it's really not


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

yes it     is


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 22, 2014)

No it ain't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 22, 2014)

Me and Stunna have Godzilla sets! It must mean we are meant to be...my sweet little 18 year old...


----------



## D T (Apr 22, 2014)

Making the bouncer of Asgard black was a fantastic idea.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 22, 2014)

disney is overrated
totoro is overrated, spirited away was way better
joss whedon is really overrated
dude, where's my car is a comedic masterpiece
tim burton has only made one good movie: Ed Wood
the avangers was mediocre at best


Disclaimer: these are all opinions of my cock


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2014)

> tim burton has only made one good movie: Ed Wood


Definitely his best that I've seen


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 23, 2014)

Tragic said:


> Gravity wasn't that amazing. Matter of fact, aside from the visuals, I cannot see why people found it soo incredible.
> 
> I really liked National Treasure 1 and 2 and hope they make another one.



Agreed on those two. 

X-Men: The Last Stand wasn't really that bad. Sure it had its share of problems but it was still ok to watch.


----------



## Naya (Apr 23, 2014)

I understand the idea of Gravity - that anything that happens in our lives becomes part of those, but I just didn't like the effects and... just didn't like the picture.



Orangefucker said:


> disney is overrated
> totoro is overrated, spirited away was way better



I was disappointed lightly with Totoro either. That girl... we have different cultures and just can't get that permissivness they give to the children of certain age. The little sister was behaving awfully and I could not understand why would the spirits chose her. Cause her misbehaving was sincere or what? Nah.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 23, 2014)

nolan is the most overrated director in the history of cinema. His movies are there only to make "dumb people feel smart". Modern day Stanley Kubrick my ass. He doesn't even deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Kubrick.

Andrei Tarkovsky is the greatest film maker to ever exist. Stalker alone will be unmatched for centuries to come.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 23, 2014)

Tragic said:


> Gravity wasn't that amazing. Matter of fact, aside from the visuals, I cannot see why people found it soo incredible.
> 
> I really liked National Treasure 1 and 2 and hope they make another one.
> 
> ...



I agree with all minus Garfield > Macquire. I don't like Garfield at all. And while I agree Gravity wasn't amazing I think the sound was better than the visuals.


----------



## Nuuskis (Apr 23, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah Im not fond of "2001: A Space Odyssey" either.
> 
> Also, while I like "Godfather Part 2", I am apparently one of the few people who think the first one is superior.



I really don't think Godfather part 1 and 2 were so amazing. I thought to myself "what's the big deal?" when I watched them. Haven't seen the 3rd one.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought the Watchmen was a good movie.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> nolan is the most overrated director in the history of cinema. His movies are there only to make "dumb people feel smart". Modern day Stanley Kubrick my ass. He doesn't even deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Kubrick.
> 
> Andrei Tarkovsky is the greatest film maker to ever exist. Stalker alone will be unmatched for centuries to come.



Stalker wasn't even the best movie of 1979


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2014)

> Matter of fact, aside from the visuals, I cannot see why people found it soo incredible.



They found it incredible because of the visuals. Films are a visual medium, shit delivered in spades in that area.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought the Watchmen was a good movie.


----------



## Naya (Apr 23, 2014)

Sauron said:


> I really don't think Godfather part 1 and 2 were so amazing. I thought to myself "what's the big deal?" when I watched them. Haven't seen the 3rd one.



Yeah, I don't really like Godfather either. I guess it was special and unique back at that time, when it was released.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> nolan is the most overrated director in the history of cinema. His movies are there only to make "dumb people feel smart". Modern day Stanley Kubrick my ass. He doesn't even deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as Kubrick.
> 
> Andrei Tarkovsky is the greatest film maker to ever exist. Stalker alone will be unmatched for centuries to come.




Who the hell calls Nolan the modern day Kubrick ?


----------



## Naya (Apr 24, 2014)

And I also don't like new Batmans. 

I lllllove the old movies, so cool, but the new ones... so gay.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

...**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> I thought the Watchmen was a good movie.



It's not as bad as people made it out to be.


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 24, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Who the hell calls Nolan the modern day Kubrick ?



nolantards (Compromised of mostly teenagers and fat "geek" women). Sometimes worse. They'll see HE'S BETTER than Nolan, Welles, Hitchcock.....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2014)

The only Nolan Batman film I thought lived up to the hype was Rises .

It's surprising how highly his Batman trilogy is praised, when The Dark Knight Returns is 100x better than all three put together.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 24, 2014)

I thought the first 2 Batman movies in the trilogy were both some of the better comic book movies we have gotten.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

smh   Lincoln


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 24, 2014)

Fuck is Magnum on?

He chose the worst in the Trilogy and called it the best.

But on that topic, The Dark Knight film is the best Superhero film ever to hit the big screen.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2014)

The Incredibles says "hi".


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2014)

Cap 2 say hi


----------



## Batman4Life (Apr 25, 2014)

I think The Wolverine is the worst X-men movie to date


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 27, 2014)

Tim Burton's Superman SHOULD HAVE BEEN MADE. Minus Nic cage. though.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 27, 2014)

(Watchmen = < Winter soldier) > D knights > Avenger > (Spidermans=Ironman) > Xmens 

Spiderman 3 not that bad

and new spiderman cant watch it because Peterparker looks like twilight vampire so much


----------



## Randomaxe (May 4, 2014)

wibisana said:


> (Watchmen = < Winter soldier) > D knights > Avenger > (Spidermans=Ironman) > Xmens
> 
> Spiderman 3 not that bad
> 
> *and new spiderman cant watch it because Peterparker looks like twilight vampire so much*



If you went to see new Spiderman you would rearrange your list, and it wouldn't be about twillight look alikes. For me, I will not go to another spiderman until Sony loses film rights, it's worst than Rami's 3rd. Save your money.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2014)

John Carter was a good movie and didn't deserve to flop.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (May 27, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> John Carter was a good movie and didn't deserve to flop.



I know right? I really enjoyed it. I mean, it wasn't anything spectacular but it was solid and deserved much more.



> The only Nolan Batman film I thought lived up to the hype was Rises .
> 
> *It's surprising how highly his Batman trilogy is praised, when The Dark Knight Returns is 100x better than all three put together.*



lolwut?


----------



## Nuuskis (May 27, 2014)

What do you people think of Kingdom of Heaven?
I hear the theatrical version was really bad, and director's version alot better. I like the director's version myself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 27, 2014)

I think The Crow is one of the best comic movies ever and easily on par with anything today.

It's not that people hate it so much as it's kinda overshadowed. People think we're in this Golden Age of Comic Films and they forget some good stuff come out back in the day. Hell, it's not even just newer stuff....it's more "mainstream" comic films. Like, I think The Crow is overlooked because people don't even know it was a comic book first whereas they know Batman or Superman were comics first.
Anyway my point about even newer comic-based films being overlooked can be seen in films like Sin City, another one that can stand toe-to-toe with most of the other "more popular choices" but tends to be overlooked. Both it and The Crow had great, great acting.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jun 1, 2014)

The new spider man movies are better than the original trilogy
Gravity was ok
I liked Man of Steel as a sci-fi flick, not necessarily a superhero movie though
Edit: and Iron Man 3 was terrible


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 2, 2014)

Batman4Life said:


> The new spider man movies are better than the original trilogy
> Gravity was ok
> I liked Man of Steel as a sci-fi flick, not necessarily a superhero movie though
> Edit: *and Iron Man 3 was terrible*



Pretty sure that's universally agreed on. Or at least everyone acknowledges it was mediocre.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 2, 2014)

Both Fantastic Four movies were far better than the two new Amazing Spider-Man movies.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 2, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> Pretty sure that's universally agreed on. Or at least everyone acknowledges it was mediocre.



lolwut? Not even close. More that it is agreed upon that it was a good movie but not a great one. 



> Both Fantastic Four movies were far better than the two new Amazing Spider-Man movies.



lol I think that is way too harsh.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 2, 2014)

I love TDKR.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 2, 2014)

..........................


----------



## Raisin (Jun 2, 2014)

.................................................


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

Black!Annie is gonna be better than the 80's one.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 2, 2014)

..................................................................


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2014)

Black Annie don't look bad at all

Wasn't there already a black Annie though?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

not that I know of


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm looking forward to black Annie.

It has a nice cast.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 2, 2014)

Idk why I thought it would be something else.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

NordicXFiles said:


> I didn't think Frozen was that good in fact, I think the Croods was a 100x better.


**


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2014)

Have yet to see Croods, I heard it wasn't worth watching.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

It wasn't bad.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 2, 2014)

Is anyone actually serious about what they say on here or are they deliberately just trying to get a rise out of people?


----------



## Gin (Jun 2, 2014)

I think most Pixar movies aren't that good.   As in, not coming close to pre-Pixar Disney cartoons.   The exceptions being Toy Story 1 and 3.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

Anne Hathaway is the best Catwoman.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Is anyone actually serious about what they say on here or are they deliberately just trying to get a rise out of people?


One should aim to both be honest _and_ get a rise out of people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

I think Rocky V was better than Rocky IV.  In fact, I like V more than III. Granted, part of this might be the fact I actually saw V before any of the others. Even with that in mind, I legitimately like the tone and how it's much closer to the original. Plus the street fight is awesome.

"GET UP YA SON-OF-A-BITCH! Because Mickey loves ya."


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

You know, I think Rocky III and IV are _better_, but I do prefer Rocky V.

I love the final fight too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jun 2, 2014)

And after the awesome fight, we got treated to what has to be the best most emotional Rocky song ever.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 2, 2014)

Rocky IV is my favorite Rocky simply for the unstoppable Russian boxer known as Ivan Drago.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2014)

Heck yeah, Zael.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 3, 2014)

Prometheus isn't that bad. My unpopular opinion of the day.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2014)

I think every Marvel Studio made movie is better than TDKR.


----------



## Raisin (Jun 3, 2014)

The entire Rocky series is garbage.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

I feel the need to remind ya'll: this isn't a troll thread.


----------



## Ae (Jun 3, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Prometheus isn't that bad. My unpopular opinion of the day.



People think Prometheus is bad?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2014)

Because it  is.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I feel the need to remind ya'll: this isn't a troll thread.



that's the real shame isn't it


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2014)

Para can't believe I'm saying this, but I think you may have been right with your initial assessment that this is a thread of turrible opinions


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

I love this thread. When I get super bored I re-read it. It's truly my legacy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah this thread is hilarious as hell  those opening pages


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2014)

This thread is always good for a laugh.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2014)

Vault sighting 

fuck yeah this place is a haven for bad opinions


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2014)

While I consider Joel Schumacher's _Batman and Robin_ to be unquestionably the worst film of the Burton/Schumacher _Batman_ series, I myself actually enjoy it for its hilariously terrible acting and comedy. I was only ten years old when it was released, so I had little reference to compare it to at that time (although _Gargoyles,_ one of my favorite television series ever, had premiered several years before it), and, at that time, I thought that it was an excellent film.

I also believe that the 1998 _Godzilla_ film is not as terrible as many people claim it to be. While not a masterpiece by any standards, it is more serious than many of the very campy Japanese films, and the titular creature in that film actually is lithe and agile, rather than being slow and ponderous, as is the case in most of the other films.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> People think Prometheus is bad?



People think it's decent?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2014)

This thread makes me miss when Bi-Curious George posted here.


----------



## Ae (Jun 4, 2014)

I want Ryan Reynolds to return as Green Lantern in the Justice League movie.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 4, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I want Ryan Reynolds to return as Green Lantern in the Justice League movie.



He was a decent Hal, it was the plot that sucked.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 4, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> He was a decent Hal, it was the plot that sucked.



I agree with that; the story gave far too much attention to Hal's relationship with Carol and not enough to the other green lanterns, especially Sinestro, Tomar-Re and Kilowogg.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2014)

Fuck Ryan Reynolds. Horrible actor.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jun 5, 2014)

Prometheus was great, i don't know why people are hating.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2014)

Watchmen was actually really good. Probably in my Top 5 superhero movies. My unpopular opinion of the day.

Visually the movie is great but one of the best scenes in the movie is the Dr. Manhattan flashback. The cast all do really good in their respective roles (especially Crudup, Goode, and Morgan) and Snyder adapted the story perfectly. I've never understood the complaint about him sticking so closely to the source material. Everyone would've bitched if he changed too much anyway.

EDIT: Oh yeah and the score is also really good.


----------



## Ae (Jun 22, 2014)

All of the Iron Man movies are the same, none of them is better than the other. I don't see why people love the first one so much.


----------



## Cheeky (Jun 22, 2014)

_Alien_ was a boring slog.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 22, 2014)

Cheeky said:


> _Alien_ was a boring slog.



Finally, someone agrees with me.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 23, 2014)

Action included, Raid films are crap.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 23, 2014)

Frozen is an average movie that owes about most of its popularity to a single song.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 23, 2014)

TDK and the Joker did not impress me, Ledgers best role was a gay cowboy.


----------



## Weapon (Jun 24, 2014)

Seraphiel said:


> TDK and the Joker did not impress me, Ledgers best role was a gay cowboy.



I have to agree, as harsh as it sounds TDK wasn't amazing and was overblown because of Heath Ledger.


----------



## Gin (Jun 24, 2014)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt.

Why?

There's nothing wrong with him, but he's just _there_, like Orlando Bloom or something - no real screen presence at all.   Don't get the hype.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> This thread makes me miss when Bi-Curious George posted here.



Why is he no longer posting in this thread?



Cheeky said:


> _Alien_ was a boring slog.





Yasha said:


> Finally, someone agrees with me.



How can the two of you say that? The first _Alien_ film is a masterpiece of the horror film genre, and definitely my favorite horror film; if it seems to be boring by today's standards, that is because it relies heavily on suspense and gradually building the story and atmosphere, rather than being overloaded with action and fights, as are too many movies today, in my mind.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2014)

Frost said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt.
> 
> Why?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with him, but he's just _there_, like Orlando Bloom or something - no real screen presence at all.   Don't get the hype.



Couple years back he had people fooled. Not anymore. Completely agree


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2014)

If Age of Extinction had been an hour shorter, it would have been more fun to watch than Guardians of the Galaxy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 4, 2014)

Jurassic Park the movie is nowhere near as good as Jurassic Park the book in any area.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy is better than the Avengers.


----------



## teddy (Aug 4, 2014)

There's several films in the mcu _(gotg included)_ i'd take over avengers. and the movie itself bores me


----------



## Sora (Aug 4, 2014)

I didn't like days of future past that much
idk how it got a 92% on rotten tomatoes


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2014)

Sora said:


> I didn't like days of future past that much
> idk how it got a 92% on rotten tomatoes



It was great imo, but I wish more mutants were included in the story.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2014)

Sora with a good one.  Days of Futures Past was a mess.  It was a terrible movie.  The characters were bland.  And the action was dull and uninteresting.  The studio must have bought off a lot of critics.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 4, 2014)

? said:


> There's several films in the mcu _(gotg included)_ i'd take over avengers. and the movie itself bores me



The Avengers was indeed a horribly boring movie.

Tony Stark being "the snarky one" is completely played out.

The Evil Council Controlling America/the World was incredibly retarded.

I honestly expected better of Joss. I don't know why, after Buffy Season 6, but I dod.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2014)

The last season of Angel came after Buffy season 6.  So we know he still had something left in the tank after that debacle.

And I agree on Stark.  We need to see a totally different Stark in Avengers 2.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 4, 2014)

Korean director + Hollywood = Disaster

Stoker and Snowpiercer are good examples.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2014)

It's probably a language issue.  Most Koreans probably can't pick up an English script and decide whether or not it is good.  They can get the gist of it.  But that obviously isn't enough to make a masterpiece.

I haven't seen Snowpiercer.  But I am convinced that Stoker is as good as it possible could have been.  All of the problems with that movie are the result of the script.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 4, 2014)

DoFP is overrated.

First Class is way better.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 4, 2014)

I still like the old X-Men movies. Well the first and second one.

That seems like an unpopular opinion these days.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2014)

Rewatched X2 the other day. It's pretty good. Probably the 2nd best X-Men movie.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 6, 2014)

winter soldier is basic and boring

real paranoid political thrillers baby shake it with extreme ease


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 6, 2014)

Tom Cruise is a great actor and one of my favorites. He is much more diverse than people give him credit for.


----------



## Luke (Aug 6, 2014)

Casino  > Goodfellas


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

Big Hero 6 is gonna be better than anything in the DC cinematic universe. :byakuya


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 18, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Big Hero 6 is gonna be better than anything in the DC cinematic universe. :byakuya



can you have an opinion on something that hasn't happened yet?

i suppose you technically can, but it seems contrary to the spirit of the concept


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow, this thread refutes to die.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

I won't let it. Not yet.


----------



## teddy (Oct 18, 2014)

Going for pg. 100?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

**


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 18, 2014)

Friday said:


> Godfather sucked.



Damn first page and someone already said what I wanted to say.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2014)

Yo, you should post here on a basis, Niko. You'd single handily get this place boomin' again.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Oct 19, 2014)

JJ Abrams and Joss Whedon are talentess hacks...who shouldnt be working.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Whedon has a knack for cult tv shows, well he did for Buffy. Shield was garbage.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 19, 2014)

as is dollhouse, firefly and dr horrible tbh

angel is wildly inconsistent, mostly giving us mediocre syfy realness


----------



## Ae (Oct 19, 2014)

This thread should be change to "Wrong Movie Opinion"


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2014)

Having seen Angel abit recently. It's not very good. Buffy really was his best.


----------



## wibisana (Oct 19, 2014)

Tim Burton's Planet of the apes is better than today's planet of the apes


----------



## KaguyaRei (Oct 26, 2014)

Frozen is overrated as frack, and it's song "Let it Go" is mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Most people didn't like Jennifer's Body. These people are wrong. I really enjoyed it. Megan Fox looked great. Jennifer was a fun character. And I think the movie is actually pretty damn funny. Especially the band with Adam Brody. I watched it opening night. And I bought the blu ray.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Terminator Genisys was the best installment since T2; Despite it's plot holes and mediocre acting.

And since I having a feeling Cameron is no longer interested in the franchise, I hope to see it gets a sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

the thread title is p accurate right now


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 10, 2015)

Ang Lee's Hulk is better than both Thors, the first Captain America and Iron Man 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the thread title is p accurate right now



CamCam vouches for me though


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2015)

Gary Oldman sucked as Commissioner Gordon.  He might have looked the part, but that was the only thing he did right.  Maybe his character was poorly written.  But he spent the entire franchise looking like a fucking moron since he never figured out Batman's identity.  Terrible acting.  He just seemed so feeble to me.  And his accent was all over the place.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 10, 2015)

So the aim of this thread is to troll?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2015)

it's not supposed to be


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Gary Oldman sucked as Commissioner Gordon.  He might have looked the part, but that was the only thing he did right.  Maybe his character was poorly written.  But he spent the entire franchise looking like a fucking moron since he never figured out Batman's identity.  Terrible acting.  He just seemed so feeble to me.  And his accent was all over the place.



I think everyone except Joker and maybe Ra's sucked as what they were portraying.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2016)

man of steel > superman II


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

1931 Dracula is arguably the greatest horror film of all time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2016)

I may as well subscribe in this thread, because whenever I want to post in it, I'm too lazy to look for it.


----------



## Karasu (Mar 21, 2016)

Fucking hell - OP is from 2011


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

Gotham is better than Flash. Even comparing Season 1s. Also Flash is overrated as fuck.

The ending of How I Met Your Mother was good. It was almost devoid of fanservice so that's why people didn't like it. They were expecting something more like the end of Friends, which was okay but completely mindless, while the ending of HIMYM was pretty intelligent.

Dark Knight Rises is one of the best super-hero films ever made.

The Andrew Garfield Spider-Man films aren't bad. Neither of them. The second one is average at worst, and was pretty good at some points. The first one is the best film in the Spider-Man franchise.

Dragonball Evolution is terrible but that also makes it incredibly entertaining. Kind of like Sharknado.

Star Wars prequels are underrated. They are silly, but so is the original trilogy. Even Phantom Menace which is the worst had good action scenes.

Iron Man 3 is the best Iron Man film. A lot of the hate for the film is comic book tards not accepting the film didn't copy the comic book's plot.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

Friday said:


> Godfather sucked.



No it didn't.

But...

Godfather 1 > Godfather 3 > Godfather 2.

Come fight me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

I agree Flash is overrated as fuck and CW network will cause brain tumors if you're not careful.

But your last five statements is just ugly


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

Agents of Shield actually starts getting good about 5-6 episodes before the Cap. America tie-in. It's just the first 10 eps or so that are bad.

I liked the Hulk x Natasha romance in Avengers 2.

Will post more when I think of them.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2016)

I still don't think that a lot of the French New Wave is very good.

And while Bycicle Thieves is an important and well made film, it's boring.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

> Will post more when I think of them.


Please do.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

Gonna post my MCU ranks since it's probably full of "unpopular opinions":

Cap 2 > Avengers 1 > GotG > Iron Man 3 > Cap 1 > Avengers 2 > Iron Man 1 > Ant-Man > Hulk > Thor > Thor 2 > Iron Man 2

Can't believe I hadn't noticed this thread before. It's cathartic. I love it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 22, 2016)

The thread truly lives up to its legend. Bad opinions all over, even after its necromancy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Terminator Genisys was the best installment since T2; Despite it's plot holes and mediocre acting.
> 
> And since I having a feeling Cameron is no longer interested in the franchise, I hope to see it gets a sequel.





~Gesy~ said:


> I think everyone except Joker and maybe Ra's sucked as what they were portraying.



I take these back btw


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

ew

let's hope so


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2016)

The 2000s is probably the best decade in film, from an across the board and country aspect


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2016)

I didn't feel Genesys was truly terrible

it was just mediocre like the third movie but I liked it more than the third and Salvation

maybe because it never stopped moving and Jai Courtney wasn't remarkably awful like he always is and I went in with the lowest of expectations already


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 22, 2016)

> The ending of How I Met Your Mother was good. It was almost devoid of  fanservice so that's why people didn't like it. They were expecting  something more like the end of Friends, which was okay but completely  mindless, while the ending of HIMYM was pretty intelligent.


i am struggling with "it was so terrible i bled out of my eyes, who would write this" and "it was actually something that they decided to write years ago, and good on them for ending that atrocious, idiotic relationship between barney and robin"

i really don't know how to feel because there wasn't necessarily a gradual build-up for the mom (there was, but it certainly didn't_ feel _that way), and it was wrapped in just one episode so it felt..crammed..and mislead


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

I still haven't watched Genisys. Or Salvation. Maybe I should give them a try.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2016)

both 3 and Salvation >> Genisys


----------



## Parallax (Mar 22, 2016)

Damn even trinity showed up wtf


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 22, 2016)

Trinity said:


> i am struggling with "it was so terrible i bled out of my eyes, who would write this" and "it was actually something that they decided to write years ago, and good on them for ending that atrocious, idiotic relationship between barney and robin"
> 
> i really don't know how to feel because there wasn't necessarily a gradual build-up for the mom (there was, but it certainly didn't_ feel _that way), and it was wrapped in just one episode so it felt..crammed..and mislead



Imo what was broken was season 9. The idea of making an entire season about the wedding was idiotic from the start, specially if they were planning to divorce the two characters. The ending attempted to wrap that up but it was an impossible task, unless they had actually gone the "Friends" way and made the fanservice-y ending they weren't intending to.

If the wedding had lasted a maximum of 5 episodes and the rest of the season was dedicated to Ted and the Mother's relashionship, the ending would have worked better, even if it were the same ending.

As such, it was a an ending that worked in a vaccumn, but made the rest of the season look like a waste of time.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm sick of Whedon writing.

I don't just mean the writing of Joss Whedon, I mean _that kind_ of writing. You know the kind I mean. The kind in which every character is a smart-talking, quipping wiseass who speaks like a teenager. The kind of script that oozes with such an excess of self-awareness that every actor may as well wink at the camera with every line. The kind of writing employed by practically every (Marvel) comic book movie. I don't like comic book movies.

I used to love this sort of thing. I still love Buffy; even the seasons everyone else hates. I even loved Angel and Dollhouse. But good God, I'm sick of the constant sass.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2016)

^ I'm glad Marvel fired Whedon.  He was ruining the Avengers.  All of that potential flushed down the toilet.  Thanks for nothing Whedon.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 25, 2016)

Batman vs Superman is sure to give me incurable, malleable illnesses of all kinds.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Mar 26, 2016)

Thor: The Dark World is better than Man of Steel and the first Thor film. It actually has some great stuff in it. Like Loki impersonating Captain America. Dr. Selvig's antics. Asgard is also more prominently shown. It's still a weak film, but it improved itself in minor ways.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Mar 26, 2016)

Disquiet said:


> I'm sick of Whedon writing.
> 
> I don't just mean the writing of Joss Whedon, I mean _that kind_ of writing. You know the kind I mean. The kind in which every character is a smart-talking, quipping wiseass who speaks like a teenager. The kind of script that oozes with such an excess of self-awareness that every actor may as well wink at the camera with every line. The kind of writing employed by practically every (Marvel) comic book movie. I don't like comic book movies.
> 
> I used to love this sort of thing. I still love Buffy; even the seasons everyone else hates. I even loved Angel and Dollhouse. But good God, I'm sick of the constant sass.



I think Civil Wars will avoid that. I'm not seeing many quips in the trailer other than the Spidey scene. And both Cap movies were awesome.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 26, 2016)

Sucker punch > man of steel


----------



## Thespacelord (Mar 27, 2016)

Revenge of the Sith was better than Force Awakens


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2016)

jesus i'm reeling from these superbad opinions


----------



## Didi (Mar 28, 2016)

Thespacelord said:


> Revenge of the Sith was better than Force Awakens




This is true


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2016)

Didi said:


> This is true



where's the um tags that say lol no

cmon tell me they're there buddy

tell me you don't believe that


----------



## Didi (Mar 29, 2016)

okay okay

Force Awakens is a more competently made movie, obviously, but I for sure had more fun watching Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 29, 2016)

What's even this about


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

Didi said:


> okay okay
> 
> Force Awakens is a more competently made movie, obviously, but I for sure had more fun watching Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Kuromaku (Mar 30, 2016)

In defense of the argument, I can see why someone would be more open to watching ROTS over TFA. TFA is competently made and not as hugely flawed as the prequels. However, it's also nothing special as a whole, and as a result, it's a watchable movie, but nothing truly memorable. ROTS has moments of genuine brilliance mixed within a bunch of mediocrity and other moments of sheer badness that are so bad that they become kind of good. It's fun to point and laugh at the prequels, just as much as it is fun to appreciate the original trilogy. With TFA, there's not much to do.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

TetraVaal said:


> [Terminator 5] Can't be any worse than Salvation.


lol


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

So you think it was worse?  I think they are neck and neck to be honest.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2017)

Everyone that thought Stallone was great in Creed should feel bad.  All he did was mimic his previous performances.  And his performance was terrible.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2017)

Rukia said:


> So you think it was worse?  I think they are neck and neck to be honest.


T5 was the worst, no question.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 14, 2017)

Salvation was still worse.

Genesis, or whatever the fuck it was called, still sucks. But it had more ideas going for it than the homage-fest, shit show that was McG's Terminator.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 15, 2017)

Salvation was def worse than T5


I liked T5 enough to be interested in sequels

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

